# LED flounder light



## Smackdaddy53

Just got my first of two led flounder lights put together. Thanks to LaddH for letting me borrow one of his that he made a couple of sundays ago to see if id like it better than my lantern. I DO!!!
Its much brighter, lighter and the underwater light makes the flounder profile stick out like a sore thumb. I know there are many like it but i made mine a little different with a waterproof push button switch and fully integral wiring. Now all i need to do is sand it down, prime it and paint it black. If you guys havent tried floundering "a pie" (on foot), its very fun and peaceful. My dad started taking me when i was about six, gigging with a coleman single mantle red lantern with tin foil on the globe and a clothes hanger with a piece of water hose on it for a handle...i was recently using a coleman northstar but this light blows lanterns out of the water! I used an interstate rechargeable agm emergency light battery for power. I bought enough materials and batteries for two of them. Let me know what you think!































Ill get better pics tomorrow during the day. They are 1000 times better underwater because the light spreads more.

-mac-


----------



## 22'baykat

Looks awesome bro. I have been thinking about trying to make a couple, where did you get the lights from?


----------



## 22'baykat

The button looks super bright though, but I guess you won't be looking straight down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thumb over it. Its not as bright as it looks. Leds from oznium.com. I found some other plans for a similar light here...
http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLightwiring.html

-mac-


----------



## Bull Red

Looks good, Mac! How much did they cost you? Want to build me a couple? Are those underwater pics?


----------



## 22'baykat

Ya ive been checking out fishinglightsetc.com, but that light you got is crazy bright.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

$50 for lights and switch, $50 for the rest. The rechargeable batteries are the way to go. 
Those arent underwater, its at work on caliche gas well pad. Underwater makes a world of difference. I built this one at work today, i love my job!


-mac-


----------



## clint623

That's pretty slick!


----------



## Bull Red

You wear crocs to work Mac? LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bull Red said:


> You wear crocs to work Mac? LOL


Safety man never shows up on night shift...i just wait in the truck for a text message alarm if anythings going to explode or over flow. I run a tight ship during the day and keep every thing running right so its all good! Wish they made steel toe crocs

-mac-


----------



## Dipsay

Dats what I'm talking about!!!!! Very Nice Mac! Thanks for sharing...Dip


----------



## bubbas kenner

I think they look great for sure tks for showing.


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, post pics of you catch !!


----------



## Drundel

Looks very cool. Can you get some picts of your setup in the day light? Also, any chance you can list what parts you bought for the light and switch?

I need to make one of those myself before too long.


----------



## Navi

I haven't tired floundering on foot yet, If ya get that second one built let me know I'll buy it from ya. Will give me an excuse to get out of doing this kitchen remodel


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Mac,

I like your led flounder light,but IMO gigging is not the right fishing and you are very good fisherman so you can catch flounder with the rod.

Regards,

Jean

This is my light to catch flounder night under light on jig ( in the picture is my friend BILL BATSON-www.batsonentrprises,com-at ROLLOVER PASS) :


----------



## LaddH

_Thanks to LaddH for letting me borrow one of his that he made a couple of sundays ago to see if id like it better than my lantern. I DO!!!_

You're welcome Mac! I am glad you liked it enough to copy it. Good luck with it.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

I need someone to build and sell these things!


----------



## toyotapilot

Second the request for daytime pics and maybe some more information to those that want top build one?


----------



## redman35

Smack where did you get the lights from and the switch


----------



## Big Loon

WHAT LIGHT DID YOU BUY OFF oznium?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Here guys...































Ive got to ask LaddH if its ok if i build a few and sell them, its partially his design, some of mine too but i know they kick ***. There are some online for $139.99 but these are brighter and the ones online dont have batteries and use strip led lights, not high intensity. Ive got to get out and test mine but i know laddh let me use one of his and its great. And mine are going to be sanded, primed and painted black

-mac-


----------



## Big Loon

Is that a 12 volt deer feeder battery? how long does it last?


----------



## flounderchaser

Is it difficult to make one? I have used coleman lanterns w reflectors since the 70's and they get very hot on still nights and kinda heavy after a couple of hours! what would one cost for you to build / sell? Thanks!


----------



## Kosta

awesome light. I just made one too using LED and several 4 prong sst gig heads. now where to go?


----------



## clint623

looks easy enough. I would think about rigging it in a V shape with two lights at the bottom.


----------



## Big Loon

Kosta said:


> awesome light. I just made one too using LED and several 4 prong sst gig heads. now where to go?


8 mile road in galveston is usually good no boat needed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

clint623 said:


> looks easy enough. I would think about rigging it in a V shape with two lights at the bottom.


Yeah but those strip lights arent the same. I saw the ones youre speaking of on flounderlights.com. Laddh turned me on to bright ones. 
Yes big loo , its a rechargeable battery but used for emergency lights as well. I let it burn all night to see how long and it never ran out of juice. Even twin 6v batteries run ladds lights all night. They only draw a miniscule amount of juice

-mac-


----------



## BadaBing

the power switch is killer where did you order it?


----------



## clint623

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah but those strip lights arent the same. I saw the ones youre speaking of on flounderlights.com. Laddh turned me on to bright ones.
> Yes big loo , its a rechargeable battery but used for emergency lights as well. I let it burn all night to see how long and it never ran out of juice. Even twin 6v batteries run ladds lights all night. They only draw a miniscule amount of juice
> 
> -mac-


I'm not talkin about the strip lights. I'm talkin about the bright ones you have on already. Just having the PVC in a V shape with the lights at the end of it. So you can get a wider area that's lit up.

Clint


----------



## clint623

have a 3 way corner piece at the base with one being the handle, and the other two having the lights at the end. Of course you would prolly put about a foot of PVC before putting the lights in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

OIC...i saw some like that with strip leds down both sides, cut out on bottom so the top acts as a shield


-mac-


----------



## JimD

What you have to look at is the wattage that the lights pull vs what the 12 volt deer feeder battery has to offer. 

If you get too big a bulb then you run out of battery pretty quick usually when you are as far from the boat as you can get.


----------



## RB II

If you would, share the brand and model of the lights and the switch. That looks cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JimD said:


> What you have to look at is the wattage that the lights pull vs what the 12 volt deer feeder battery has to offer.
> 
> If you get too big a bulb then you run out of battery pretty quick usually when you are as far from the boat as you can get.


This is no weenie deer feeder battery and the leds draw barely anything. Theyll burn for more than one trip on a charge but i have two batteries, two chargers and two lights. Where i flounder im not out long anyway...hee hee

-mac-


----------



## Just One More

HydraSports said:


> If you would, share the brand and model of the lights and the switch. That looks cool.


I have the same question.


----------



## blaminack

I saw a post earlier that mentioned a potential for selling these. Just a suggestion, Smackdaddy... Make sure of no patents. Then be sure to get your self set up to buy part wholesale. I have a friend that was building some of the nicest Pier/Beach carts around. Turns out that he was given a Cease and Desist letter from the company that had already a cart on the market. Now this is after he got his in the catalogues of major tackle distributers. I am not sure that the original company even had a patent, but the threat of a suit put my friend out of business. I am SURE that there is a HUGE market for a pre-made LED flounder lights. Just look at the amount of interest in this thread. Do your due diligence and you may be able to build something killer. And I don't just mean a light, but a successful side business.


----------



## ShawnQ

I use a gig-a-bite flounder light. Runs on 8AA, will last a weekend. But, yours is probably brighter...and the gigabite is expensive as hell


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thanks for the interest, there are a few already out there, i dont plan on opening shop or anything but ill tell you how or give you ideas. You can make them many ways for sure. I dont think there are patents on led lights in pvc but i didnt copy any specific light, just customized one my buddy made that i liked. 


-mac-


----------



## Trout Princess

Those are great! Gonna ask Trophytroutman to make us some! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JFolm

Any reason as to why you chose green over white? Am I missing something?

I've never gigged before!

Also,

I've located the switch and the flood light. But what is the bottom light on your rig?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JFolm said:


> Any reason as to why you chose green over white? Am I missing something?
> 
> I've never gigged before!
> 
> Also,
> 
> I've located the switch and the flood light. But what is the bottom light on your rig?


I used LaddHs white one and it was fine. He has green ones too. Green wavelengths travel further in water than red, orange or yellow. White is all colors of light together so some wavelengths travel further in water but some dont. Green attracts fish too so probably less likely to spook them and its easier on the eyes. 
Bottom light is a spot

-mac-


----------



## JFolm

Thanks!


----------



## LaddH

Mac- If you want to build them and sell them knock your socks off. There are a lot of similar designs out there and I came up with this one after some experimenting. I'll let you show me some of your honeyholes here in POC sometime and we will call it even.

Ladd


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Smack ... hit me up if production ever begins!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ehhh, time is limited right now. Im working 80-90 hours a week. I may build one here and there


-mac-


----------



## Pocketfisherman

If one sold plans, and components like the LED bulbs, switch, battery, and charger alone, I wonder if that would get around any patent issues.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I doubt it matters unless you just copy one 100%. Its just pvc, wire and lights. My intention was to share the build, not make a profit


-mac-


----------



## bigfly55

Lookin great there Mac!


----------



## clint623

Well let me know how you did it and i'll make a profit. lol jk. With a little ingenuity i'm sure people can figure it out. The only thing that I saw that was a little confusing was at the end by the light I saw to layers of pvc. Is that just the corner piece or does it have a piece of pvc inside of the corner piece with the light inside of that? Sorry if it's confusing.

Clint


----------



## Smackdaddy53

clint623 said:


> Well let me know how you did it and i'll make a profit. lol jk. With a little ingenuity i'm sure people can figure it out. The only thing that I saw that was a little confusing was at the end by the light I saw to layers of pvc. Is that just the corner piece or does it have a piece of pvc inside of the corner piece with the light inside of that? Sorry if it's confusing.
> 
> Clint


Thats the secret! Its a pvc collar that holds the led in and i cut off excess and sanded it.

-mac-


----------



## LaddH

Mac ,I have a set of how to photos for my design. I'll post them next week. You can then point out the changes you made to yours . Then if anybody is electrically and pvc pipe assembly challenged they can ask you to build one for them . PS- I know a good sweat shop in Acuna that should be able to mass produce them for pennies if we supply the parts . :cheers:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thats what i was thinking! Post it and i may build a few if they want. I cant blame them, theyre great. I should be gigging again soon


-mac-


----------



## clint623

I've always floundered out of the boat. I may build one and get out on foot in the front at POC against the grass line one night.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

clint623 said:


> I've always floundered out of the boat. I may build one and get out on foot in the front at POC against the grass line one night.


On foot is great too. I dont need a flounder boat to get my limit. 
we just used the boat to get there. Biggest was 22" that night

-mac-


----------



## fishinganimal

Mac

Looks like a great light. I seem to think a halogen light works better if the water is a little off color. The LED doesn't seem to penetrate as well. LED above water is def worse because of the reflection. Please post a pic underwater if you would because yours seem really bright. A light green or yellow tint may take some of the glare off.


----------



## Chasin Tail

Been using the lantern for awhile and i got tierd of it so i bought an underwater light from academy. That was a waste of money. I am getting tierd of hauling the lantern around. Wanting something better.


----------



## clint623

**** son, you got a messy *** boat. lol Looks like y'all had a good night. That from tonight? I also see a bait bucket....... lmao jk not gonna hassle you about it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

These lights blow halogens out of the water. There is no glare because theyre underwater. Clint, that is a messy boat and that is a bait bucket but i had crab in it, cracked crab at sunset on powderhorn while gearing up for floundering. I caught some trout on tops that evening too. 


-mac-


----------



## clint623

MAN! I have got to find some time to tear em up with you.


----------



## captainharvey

Those look great, much better than the lantern I grew up holding. Once I got a boat, never went back. Most of my gigging now is for my clients, so I probably won't do much walking. Seems like a very peaceful way to go gigging. 
Sorry for hacking this thread, but the other thread is closed that clint started about guide business help. I don't want to restart it, I just wanted to let clint know that he could call me and I would be happy to share what I have learned (so far) 
Again, sorry for hacking your thread Mac
Capt. Shawn Harvey 
361.781.2161


----------



## clint623

captainharvey said:


> Those look great, much better than the lantern I grew up holding. Once I got a boat, never went back. Most of my gigging now is for my clients, so I probably won't do much walking. Seems like a very peaceful way to go gigging.
> Sorry for hacking this thread, but the other thread is closed that clint started about guide business help. I don't want to restart it, I just wanted to let clint know that he could call me and I would be happy to share what I have learned (so far)
> Again, sorry for hacking your thread Mac
> Capt. Shawn Harvey
> 361.781.2161


Hey Shawn, 
I really appreciate it. I'll be giving you a call after Thursday. (that's when i'm done with finals) I've got plenty of paper for every piece of advice I can take in!

Clint


----------



## Smackdaddy53

View attachment 484309
View attachment 484310


























-mac-


----------



## clint623

really? your killin me mac! I'm going to bed fore you put up any more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

captainharvey said:


> Those look great, much better than the lantern I grew up holding. Once I got a boat, never went back. Most of my gigging now is for my clients, so I probably won't do much walking. Seems like a very peaceful way to go gigging.
> Sorry for hacking this thread, but the other thread is closed that clint started about guide business help. I don't want to restart it, I just wanted to let clint know that he could call me and I would be happy to share what I have learned (so far)
> Again, sorry for hacking your thread Mac
> Capt. Shawn Harvey
> 361.781.2161


Its all good man! I grew up using lanterns too. I remember me, my dad and my cousin pulling out 30 flounder stringers out of coxs and keller bay many times back in the 80's. I grew up in laward, went to school at industrial. We probably know the same edna folks

-mac-


----------



## captainharvey

That brought back memories, Cox bay, Keller Bay is where I got my start in gigging. We may have even bumped into each other in those areas. I bet I floundered 10 times a month back in the college years there. We should hook up, hell I'd be willing to fire up a lantern and walk beside you just for old times


----------



## Smackdaddy53

captainharvey said:


> That brought back memories, Cox bay, Keller Bay is where I got my start in gigging. We may have even bumped into each other in those areas. I bet I floundered 10 times a month back in the college years there. We should hook up, hell I'd be willing to fire up a lantern and walk beside you just for old times


Lets go. Cox bay east shore is probably still good. Thats where i cut my teeth. Always protected in spring and summer south/southeast winds. In front of oyster lake was good too. Tore up plenty of goid fish under lights there too

-mac-


----------



## JFolm

Mac do you know many people from Edna? I have family there.


Those pics are killing me!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JFolm said:


> Mac do you know many people from Edna? I have family there.
> 
> Those pics are killing me!


I know half of them hillbillies...im joking about most of them. I even built a few houses there. Yes, i know lots of ppl from there. Pm me

-mac-


----------



## I Fall In

Hey Mac. Let me jump in here. How about some info on the batteries? Approximate dimensions and where can you get them.
I'd tell you about me and my Dad pulling 50-75 out of SLP but that would be politically incorrect.
Freddie


----------



## Smackdaddy53

12v 7ah power patrol battery from interstate. Any 12v battery will work, just some have a higher ah (amp hour) rating so they last longer. I believe the one i have is 4# but in a fanny pack its not bad at all


-mac-


----------



## KenethBongard

if anythings going to explode or over flow. I run a tight ship during the day and keep every thing led strip running right so its all good! Wish they made steel toe crocs


----------



## Smackdaddy53

KenethBongard said:


> if anythings going to explode or over flow. I run a tight ship during the day and keep every thing led strip running right so its all good! Wish they made steel toe crocs


?

-mac-


----------



## clint623

KenethBongard said:


> if anythings going to explode or over flow. I run a tight ship during the day and keep every thing led strip running right so its all good! Wish they made steel toe crocs


?? X2 I believe you misread the thread for your first post.....

Clint


----------



## fishwick

Smackdaddy... Any chance you can post a picture of your light underwater? I am ready to build 1 or 2 and love your design.

Having a hard time deciding amongst all the different bulb and led types. Your total lumens is not very high compared to some of the cree bulbs out there but don't know if I should believe all the published specs. Just looking for what works best in the real world for our typical water conditions.

Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fishwick said:


> Smackdaddy... Any chance you can post a picture of your light underwater? I am ready to build 1 or 2 and love your design.
> 
> Having a hard time deciding amongst all the different bulb and led types. Your total lumens is not very high compared to some of the cree bulbs out there but don't know if I should believe all the published specs. Just looking for what works best in the real world for our typical water conditions.
> 
> Thanks!


As soon as i get a little window of opportunity ill get some pics. No time right now for much else but work, sleep, eat, repeat

-mac-


----------



## LaddH

I'll reply to that FWIW.
The Oznium lights are a trade off involving cost , brightness and battery life. Also physical size. I would trust the specs from Cree or any major manufacturer. 
Lumens are like money - Can't have too much. If you find an affordable , brighter light that that offers good coverage and will give you good battery life I would go for it . The combination of spot and flood that Mac is using gives good results in fairly clear water. Much better and really no comparison to a Coleman lantern. If you find some good lights other than the Ozniums how about building one of each and comparing them then sharing your info?
I am looking for improvements and thinking about one with a double flood and single spot but it is hard to get motivated because the present design works pretty darn good. PM me if you want to try one out if you are around POC.

Ladd H


----------



## Greenwing7

Awesome build, I rigged up a 3W LED dive Flashlight that runs off of 4 C batteries and it worked great last year. I would love to make something like this that is much more refined and less cumbersome, great write up!!


----------



## 1000marlin

*Nice!*

Which LED did you use on the Oznium site? Love the light dude! Trying to get away from the old foam block and car battery! Help please


----------



## fishwick

LaddH said:


> I'll reply to that FWIW.
> The Oznium lights are a trade off involving cost , brightness and battery life. Also physical size. I would trust the specs from Cree or any major manufacturer.
> Lumens are like money - Can't have too much. If you find an affordable , brighter light that that offers good coverage and will give you good battery life I would go for it . The combination of spot and flood that Mac is using gives good results in fairly clear water. Much better and really no comparison to a Coleman lantern. If you find some good lights other than the Ozniums how about building one of each and comparing them then sharing your info?
> I am looking for improvements and thinking about one with a double flood and single spot but it is hard to get motivated because the present design works pretty darn good. PM me if you want to try one out if you are around POC.
> 
> Ladd H


Thanks for the advice and offer Ladd. I was thinking of a double flood single spot as well. The ozniums look well made and the easiest to work with. My electrical knowledge and skills are pretty poor so easy build is good. I was also wondering how yours campares to the Academy O&H light for around $50. If I do build different lights I will do some comparison pics.


----------



## juror81

The combination of spot and flood that Mac is using gives good results in fairly clear water. Much better and really no comparison to a Coleman lantern. 

How are the light in stained water in your experience? Is the reflection bad?

Is there a reason why you use a combination of flood and spot instead of just sticking to just spot or flood?

Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

juror81 said:


> The combination of spot and flood that Mac is using gives good results in fairly clear water. Much better and really no comparison to a Coleman lantern.
> 
> How are the light in stained water in your experience? Is the reflection bad?
> 
> Is there a reason why you use a combination of flood and spot instead of just sticking to just spot or flood?
> 
> Thanks.


I used one of mine last week on the windward shore in 15 mph wind and still gigged my limit and had to pass on st least 30 more on the way in. The light does not cause glare because its under the water.
The flood illuminates a wide area and the spot just shines way out in front so they compliment each other well. The green penetrates the water very well and doesnt attract any bugs at all. Im very happy with their performance. Check out the flounder gigging group on facebook, its got plenty of great photos, hints and tips. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=415614

-mac-


----------



## toyotapilot

I built me one of these lights and have only been able to try it one time so far, and that was last weekend when the water was chocolate milk. The deepest water I could get it and still have any visibility at all sometimes didn't even cover the top light. Everything still worked great, and with the old version of using the lantern i would not have been able to see anything. In the attached picture you can see about a 15" flounder, but my cellphone camera was having problems focusing with the green light in the water. My sister went with me so now I have to build a second light, she loves it.


----------



## clint623

toyotapilot said:


> I built me one of these lights and have only been able to try it one time so far, and that was last weekend when the water was chocolate milk. The deepest water I could get it and still have any visibility at all sometimes didn't even cover the top light. Everything still worked great, and with the old version of using the lantern i would not have been able to see anything. In the attached picture you can see about a 15" flounder, but my cellphone camera was having problems focusing with the green light in the water. My sister went with me so now I have to build a second light, she loves it.


That second picture is pretty cool, it's good to see an offspring for us to stick in about 10 years so it'll get nice and fat.

Clint


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thats great! Im glad that LaddH introduced me to the basic design snd green LEDs. Ill never use a lantern agsin if i dont have to. Cool photos


-mac-


----------



## juror81

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used one of mine last week on the windward shore in 15 mph wind and still gigged my limit and had to pass on st least 30 more on the way in. The light does not cause glare because its under the water.
> The flood illuminates a wide area and the spot just shines way out in front so they compliment each other well. The green penetrates the water very well and doesnt attract any bugs at all. Im very happy with their performance. Check out the flounder gigging group on facebook, its got plenty of great photos, hints and tips. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=415614
> 
> -mac-


Thanks Mac. Have you or anyone tried the warm yellow lights vs greeen? What advantage vs disadvantage ? From the technical spec warm light seem to have the better visible spectrum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I used one of LaddHs cool white ones and it was ok but i really prefer the green


-mac-


----------



## Trinitybayrat

Smack, Awesome lights and thanks for posting how to build them!! Im going to build a couple, but I may try a different type of battery.

I think the lithium polymer(lipo) batteries use for my R/C planes and cars would work great for these lights, as they are very small and lightweight for the power they generate. ....And with the operating voltage range on these lights being from 8 -24 volts your options are huge.

A single lipo cell is 3.7 volts, so a 3 cell lipo pack is 11.1v, or 12.6v fully charged, and a 4 cell lipo pack is 14.8v, or 16.8v fully charged and they go up to 6 cells i believe.

According to specs these lights draw a combined 303ma.

A 3 cell 2200 mah battery should be able to get ~ 7.26 hours of run time.. (Someone correct me if I am wrong) and it weighs just 6.8oz!!

A 3 cell 5000mah pack would get ~16.5 hours of run time and it weighs just 1lb 2oz!! 

With their compact size you could build a battery compartment out of larger pipe and attach it to somewhere near the handle and not have to worry about extra wires etc.

Do these lights get brighter with more voltage? If so you could go with comparable 4 cell packs or even 5 cells for even brighter Lights!

Here is a pic of a 3 cell 2200mah pac for size reference


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I just grabbed a 12v rechargeable from interstate that i figured would last a few trips in a row if i planned on camping somewhere without a power source to recharge the pack. I almost bought the battery thats half as big but i figured id rather have more than enough juice just in case. Let me know how they work out! 
About the battery on the handle, i though about that as well, maybe using one as a counter weight but this design works well as i usually limit out in an hour or less. Good ideas 


-mac-


----------



## jason101

I built this a few weeks ago but haven't had a chance to test it out in the water. 5 5 watt LED lights. I tested it with a 12 volt 5 ah battery and after 8 hours it was still running strong. Returned that battery and got the smaller 3.3 ah battery.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice rig! There are 1001 ways to build them. What leds are those?


-mac-


----------



## juror81

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used one of LaddHs cool white ones and it was ok but i really prefer the green
> 
> -mac-


The green could be double as oat fishing nitelite


----------



## Smackdaddy53

juror81 said:


> The green could be double as oat fishing nitelite


You should see all the bait it attracts while im walking. Seems to keep the flounder from spooking as well.

-mac-


----------



## jason101

I bought mine from electronic parts outlet on fondren. They are sealed, mounted on heat sinks and come with 3 inch wires between each light. They were 7 bucks per light.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jason101 said:


> I bought mine from electronic parts outlet on fondren. They are sealed, mounted on heat sinks and come with 3 inch wires between each light. They were 7 bucks per light.


Cheaper than mine, im sure theyll do fine

-mac-


----------



## Drundel

jason101 said:


> I bought mine from electronic parts outlet on fondren. They are sealed, mounted on heat sinks and come with 3 inch wires between each light. They were 7 bucks per light.


Nice setup. I'd love to see some action shots.


----------



## LaddH

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thats great! Im glad that LaddH introduced me to the basic design snd green LEDs. Ill never use a lantern agsin if i dont have to. Cool photos
> 
> -mac-


I built 3 of then. One coolwhite ,one warm white, one green and I tried one combination green flood and warm white spot. To me the green is the best choice. The cool white is my second choice and it works fine. i thought the warm white would be good but is not as good as the other two. 
I am interested in those 7 buck leds . Does any one have the brand or a link where to buy them online ? Cheaper and brighter is good.
Mac, I am glad you like set up.


----------



## outlaw38

Who the hell is this smackdaddy cat. Thinking he's all that. PFF


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You know you like those lights cuz


-mac-


----------



## Reloder28

Laddh/Mac,

I'd be willing to make these to sell to the forum members & adding some refinements along the way if I wouldn't be stepping on any one's toes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Not bothering me, i dont have enough time to build any more than i have already. 


-mac-


----------



## Reloder28

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not bothering me, i dont have enough time to build any more than i have already.
> 
> -mac-


Can you turn me onto your switch supplier?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Everythings from oznium.com


-mac-


----------



## Reloder28

Thanx. You're quite helpful.


----------



## juror81

Mac,
how hot does the lights get? Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Not even noticeably warm


-mac-


----------



## CoastalTradition

Mac,
Do these look like the lights and the switch? 
http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-light

http://www.oznium.com/led-power-switch

Trying to figure out if I want to build mine or go with something predone ~$80 online.


----------



## LaddH

Reloder28 said:


> Laddh/Mac,
> 
> I'd be willing to make these to sell to the forum members & adding some refinements along the way if I wouldn't be stepping on any one's toes.


It doesn't bother me any. If you are hugely successful you can buy me a 23 foot Shoalwater Cat and we will call it even.:cheers: If you need any help with ideas I am full of those. Maybe Mac and I can be on your advisory board and do field testing.:biggrin:


----------



## Drundel

Thanks for the idea mac and ladd.

I just ordered 6 lights, got the cool white and the green. I'll sell the one I don't like.


----------



## Reloder28

LaddH said:


> It doesn't bother me any. If you are hugely successful you can buy me a 23 foot Shoalwater Cat and we will call it even.:cheers: If you need any help with ideas I am full of those. Maybe Mac and I can be on your advisory board and do field testing.:biggrin:


I'm down with that.


----------



## Reloder28

CoastalTradition said:


> Mac,
> Do these look like the lights and the switch?
> http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-light
> 
> http://www.oznium.com/led-power-switch
> 
> Trying to figure out if I want to build mine or go with something predone ~$80 online.


You also need the spot light: http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-spotlight
...if you're gonna go with Mac's setup.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CoastalTradition said:


> Mac,
> Do these look like the lights and the switch?
> http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-light
> 
> http://www.oznium.com/led-power-switch
> 
> Trying to figure out if I want to build mine or go with something predone ~$80 online.


Buying prefabbed is no fun! You can build one like ours for just a little more and have the honor of saying you built it and it works great. Ive got another prototype design in mind that should be even better but these work greaf the way they are.

-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Reloder28 said:


> You also need the spot light: http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-spotlight
> ...if you're gonna go with Mac's setup.


The switch is trivial, you can just wire direct (with a 10amp fuse on positive lead) and save about $10

-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Just FYI if you want a little insurance for the LEDs install a waterproof fuse holder from an auto parts or electronics store and use a 5 or 10 amp AMT fuse like this...be sure to carry extras!







I also used bullet connectors to make the wires easily removeable.

Another idea is to fab a battery holder right on the upper handle on the light, it would be more compact and help counter balance the rig. Another 2cooler recommended this. I plan on building the next prototype this way.

-mac-


----------



## CoastalTradition

I'm thinking of modifying the design, and doing the spot downward like Mac, but then split again at the bottom and have 2 floods (1 in either direction).

I'm debating if I want to be overly ambitious and try 2 switches, one for the spot and one for the floods....

Here's what I mean for the bottom:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160817177669?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1344

How would y'alls lights compare to that kind of output? They're boasting around 300 Lumens per light


----------



## WoundedMinnow

I copied your design and built one......worked great I extended the pvc about 3 feet pass the handle....... as a counter balance due to the weight of the light head. Total cost for me with pvc, lights, switch, glue, and silicone was $100 bucks....already had the battery thanks for posting your design....props to you


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Coastal tradition, i dont know how many lumens they put out but i can see flounder further than i can gig!
Woundedminnow, youre welcome! LaddH has my gratitude as well for introducing me to his basic design. There are many ways to skin a cat.


-mac-


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Reloder28 said:


> Laddh/Mac,
> 
> I'd be willing to make these to sell to the forum members & adding some refinements along the way if I wouldn't be stepping on any one's toes.


Any thoughts on price?


----------



## Reloder28

That Robbie Guy said:


> Any thoughts on price?


I love project building more than I love using the final product. The labor would be commensurate to the time spent but not by any stretch overboard. Maybe about $20 or so beyond parts cost. Haven't done one yet but it don't look like I'll need a degree to build 'em.

I will get started this weekend and I'll come back here with more solidified information.


----------



## Reloder28

Mac,
What is the purpose of the spot? Do you think it is really necessary? The last time I gigged a flounder there were no such things as cell phones.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Reloder28 said:


> Mac,
> What is the purpose of the spot? Do you think it is really necessary? The last time I gigged a flounder there were no such things as cell phones.


I should have taken photos of the light in action last week. The spot really penetrates the water further out and helps locate flounder profiles against thd bottom. The flood just helps up close and you can see flounder that are out of the field of view of the spot. Heres an above water shot of the two beams. It will only give you an idea of what im trying to convey because under water the lights act completely different. Notice the shadows of the rocks, the same thing happens when you sweep across a flounder,the shadow one casts, even when buried, is unmistakeable and a lantern or above water light cant achieve this due to the angle the light is hitting the bottom and the fish. i think without the flood it would be like walking woth blinders on, without peripheral vision you have to look left and right more to see whats there.














-mac-


----------



## Jeff SATX

i see endless possibilities with these lights, they're awesome and make my old pvc light with a 4" high beam look old school!


----------



## Bull Red

Mac, Is the spot light on the left and the flood on the right?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bull Red said:


> Mac, Is the spot light on the left and the flood on the right?


Spot on bottom, flood on top. Heres a close up before i painted the first one ultra flat black. notice how i beveled the housing on the spot so it acts as a shield and shines down more as well








-mac-


----------



## Jeff SATX

here is the the purpose of dual light beams, correct Mac?


----------



## Bull Red

I guess the spot just looks more apparent in the pic on the left, but both lights are on in both pics, right?

FYI ~ Academy has the all terrain crocs for $20 this week...in case you need some new ones.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bull Red said:


> I guess the spot just looks more apparent in the pic on the left, but both lights are on in both pics, right?
> 
> FYI ~ Academy has the all terrain crocs for $20 this week...in case you need some new ones.


Yes, both are on in both pics, theyre wired to the same switch. 
Yes to the post above.
YES! I need new all terrain crocs and $20 is a steal! Thx for the heads up. 
I also have some shimano evair boat sandals that kick *** for fishing, they have boat shoe rubber bottoms. (i know you were ribbing me about my wearing crocs to work...hope bossman isnt an undercover 2cooler)

-mac-


----------



## HarborHustler

i think they make steel toed crocs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

HarborHustler said:


> i think they make steel toed crocs.


If you find some ill buy them. I know they make "crocport ropers" too...you know, the white shrimper boots!

-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!!

Hmmmm... Not giving your boy any credit for all the pointers on how you run a tight ship during the day shift???? LOL, TRAINEE!!!!


----------



## Bull Red

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes, both are on in both pics, theyre wired to the same switch.
> Yes to the post above.
> YES! I need new all terrain crocs and $20 is a steal! Thx for the heads up.
> I also have some shimano evair boat sandals that kick *** for fishing, they have boat shoe rubber bottoms. (i know you were ribbing me about my wearing crocs to work...hope bossman isnt an undercover 2cooler)
> 
> -mac-


 http://academy.shoplocal.com/academy/Default.aspx?action=entryflash&icid=shoplocal2
See page 7 near the bottom. I got the camo offroad crocs. These that are on sale have the velcro ankle strap. I also picked up some old school magellan waders (with the boots built in) for $15.88....couldn't pass up a deal like that.


----------



## LaddH

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I should have taken photos of the light in action last week. The spot really penetrates the water further out and helps locate flounder profiles against thd bottom. The flood just helps up close and you can see flounder that are out of the field of view of the spot. Heres an above water shot of the two beams. It will only give you an idea of what im trying to convey because under water the lights act completely different. Notice the shadows of the rocks, the same thing happens when you sweep across a flounder,the shadow one casts, even when buried, is unmistakeable and a lantern or above water light cant achieve this due to the angle the light is hitting the bottom and the fish. i think without the flood it would be like walking woth blinders on, without peripheral vision you have to look left and right more to see whats there.
> View attachment 493017
> View attachment 493018
> 
> 
> Mac, One of my prototypes I did without the spot. The flood by itself works but with the spot you can home in on what may be a flounder at the edge of the flood and also do a quick check in a big sand pocket to see what is out of range of the flood. Also if the water is murky in an area you can use the spot to scan the area of low visibility and get better penetration than with the flood.
> It only weighs a few ounces more and the whole thing has positive buoyancy so it's no big deal. Current draw is also not an issue with these light so you will not be using up your battery too quickly unless you really go for a minimum sized battery which isn't smart.--Unless you are building it into the handle. BTW the fuse may or may not protect the led light but a short in the circuit could cause the battery to heat up or explode or the wires to melt so the fuse is a good idea.
> 
> Over 10,000 hits on this thread . Isn't that amazing. :an5:
> 
> Ladd H
> 
> -mac-


-mac-[/QUOTE]


----------



## LaddH

You can scroll to the bottom of this page for some info I sent to another 2 cooler on how to build these lights. You will notice that Mac's design is more refined than mine.- 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4007341#post4007341


----------



## LaddH

LaddH said:


> You can scroll to the bottom of this page for some info I sent to another 2 cooler on how to build these lights. You will notice that Mac's design is more refined than mine.-
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4007341#post4007341


Here are some photos that should get someone interested in building one of these lights pointed in the right direction.


----------



## blaminack

Awesome work Ladd! Can you post this on the FB Group too?


----------



## LaddH

blaminack said:


> Awesome work Ladd! Can you post this on the FB Group too?


Sure enough. If I can figure it out .


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ladd is the founder of this design, great pics! 
Over 10,000 hits? Awesome thread, hope it keeps going. Ask away!


-mac-


----------



## Bayscout22

Ladd: Your timing is perfect. I have already order from Ozium and got that part right. I spent about 1/2 hour at Lowe's today guessing on PVC sizes.

Smack: Thanks for getting the thread going.

Green to both of you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bayscout22 said:


> Ladd: Your timing is perfect. I have already order from Ozium and got that part right. I spent about 1/2 hour at Lowe's today guessing on PVC sizes.
> 
> Smack: Thanks for getting the thread going.
> 
> Green to both of you.


I thought i posted a complete list of sizes and materials on this thread somewhere...sorry if i didnt! My pm isnt broken! Im more than happy to help and im sure laddh and others that have built theirs would help. I swear i spend hours in the pvc fitting section even if i know what im lookin for! You pickin up what im puttin down?!?

-mac-


----------



## CoastalTradition

How can I edit my post. Silly of me to post the listing because I think someone might be bidding against me. Haha. Might be an excuse to make my own I guess.


----------



## Drundel

CoastalTradition said:


> I'm thinking of modifying the design, and doing the spot downward like Mac, but then split again at the bottom and have 2 floods (1 in either direction).


That's sorta how I am gonna build mine. Gonna have two floods on the end and then the spot in the middle.


----------



## LaddH

CoastalTradition said:


> How can I edit my post. Silly of me to post the listing because I think someone might be bidding against me. Haha. Might be an excuse to make my own I guess.


Build your own - It isn't rocket science. PVC pipe and fittings a couple of led lights and a little wire. Then like Mac said you get to enjoy getting those flounder with a setup you made yourself. Good luck and ask questions if you feel like you need to. You were talking about a double flood and a single spot. -Go for it - But have the fields of the two floods overlap by about 50% or so with the spot below and in the center of the overlap. This will have the 2 floods next to each other and just kicked out a little. I haven't built a double flood setup yet but it should work great. Just size your battery right. Good Luck,
I cannot imagine who is bidding against you. Mac and I are trying to give away this info the best we can. We don't build these things to sell . I would sell my warm white one though for the cost of the leds just because I don't like it . I wouldn't advise anyone to buy it though. I'll probably keep it for a loaner.

Ladd H


----------



## CoastalTradition

Are there any sources for LEDs aside from Oznium? Or does that seem to be the popular one?

Lastly. Is the general concensus green or bright white LED's?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The ozniums are what ladd used so i used them after i tested his out. No need to try any other IMHO. 
I tried his white one but the green seemed more suited to night fishing. Id go green for sure, without a doubt for many reasons. No ones bidding against you on here, thats not why were here, trust me. I just know ive been lugging around a hot, heavy, bug attracting non rechargeable coleman lantern since i was 7 or 8 and these changed that. No more broken globes or trying to light a lantern with the last match! Old school was fun but these are great. If you find better LEDs let us know, its all good!








-mac-


----------



## Drundel

CoastalTradition said:


> Lastly. Is the general concensus green or bright white LED's?


I ordered one of each (well 3 of each) and will build two different units. Depending on the rain in g-town, not sure when I will be able to get out with them, but I'll try to take action shots.

The ditch behind my house might make a good test case, I'll probably try there first.


----------



## CoastalTradition

Drundel said:


> I ordered one of each (well 3 of each) and will build two different units. Depending on the rain in g-town, not sure when I will be able to get out with them, but I'll try to take action shots.
> 
> The ditch behind my house might make a good test case, I'll probably try there first.


Are you gonna do a switch? And stick with the 1250 battery?

I was thinking about getting rid of the spot and just doing 3 straight floods with significant overlap.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The spot doesnt draw more juice, theyre both 1watt, youll love the spot and if you didnt use it i think you wont realize what youre missing. Gigged a limit and saw about 30 on the way back to the truck on the first trip. I could see flounder at least ten feet before i got to them. Without a spot i think youre limiting your possibilities. Just a thought.


-mac-


----------



## saltie dawg

The way the wire comes out the side of the base on those lights looks like it might pinch in the 1¼" 45º fitting. Or is there enough room in there for it to turn back? Also, how does the light seat into the fitting before you put the reducer in on top of it? You don't need to seal the light to keep water from getting in behind it to the wiring connections? Thanks for posting all the info... I ordered some of each of the spots and floods in the green tint using ya'lls advice. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get some good quality stabbers. I used to make some nice ones out of stainless when I had better resources available to me. ( the downside of retirement.....LOL..... I'll accept that!)


----------



## Smackdaddy53

saltie dawg said:


> The way the wire comes out the side of the base on those lights looks like it might pinch in the 1¼" 45º fitting. Or is there enough room in there for it to turn back? Also, how does the light seat into the fitting before you put the reducer in on top of it? You don't need to seal the light to keep water from getting in behind it to the wiring connections? Thanks for posting all the info... I ordered some of each of the spots and floods in the green tint using ya'lls advice. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get some good quality stabbers. I used to make some nice ones out of stainless when I had better resources available to me. ( the downside of retirement.....LOL..... I'll accept that!)


I took my dremel and the engraving tip and made a little groove inside the fitting where the wire would be pinched. The LED housing is best slid in after cleaning the fitting with primer and then after slid in, i ran a good bead of clear silicone around the lip of the LED then slide the collar over it, this causes the silicone to push out the back of the fitting. Then i liberally shoot silicone behind the light in the fitting and smooth it out. In front of the light i run a tiny bead of silicone around it and smooth it out, cleaning any excess off the lens of the light with a paper towel. If you want you can cut off the end of the collar flush with the 45 fitting then sand it smooth. This makes the light a little less bulky.







The aluminum housing is waterproof straight out of the package but who wants saltwater sitting on anything for too long? I also used butt connectors snd heat shrink tubing on all connections inside the pvc and liquid tape as well if you want to really ensure a water tight unit. The switch is just an extra, not at all mandatory. Ic you need to know how i mounted the switch inside the 3/4" 45 fitting on the handle i can post the way i did it as well. Its pretty simple but works well.







Dont forget a fuse holder on the positive lead just in case! No one wants to replace LEDs because they failed to install a $4 fuse holder.







Hope this helps!

-mac-


----------



## saltie dawg

Great .... Thanks Mac

saltie dawg


----------



## KEYSTONE

Quite the handy man aint ya mac ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

KEYSTONE said:


> Quite the handy man aint ya mac ?


Ive been building stuff all my life. Used to be a framing carpenter, finish carpenter, hurricane shutter fabricator/installer, you name it, ive most likely done it at some point if it involves construction or fabrication. I like to build things!

-mac-


----------



## sfn01

I used the same lights from Oznium but used 3 lights...i made a spot in the middle with a flood on either side ....all side by side. I dryfitted one with spot on top like smackdaddy's but it was too deep for me. A lot of time, i gig in water that is ankle deep and the spot would have been out of the water. Also, I changed the handle and shaped it like a handle on a metal detector. Also, i fitted a weedeater strap to it to sling over the shoulder that took all the weight and i just used my hands for pointing it. Also, the strap lets you turn the light loose to handle the fish after gigging and you don't have to worry about where the light is!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sfn01 said:


> I used the same lights from Oznium but used 3 lights...i made a spot in the middle with a flood on either side ....all side by side. I dryfitted one with spot on top like smackdaddy's but it was too deep for me. A lot of time, i gig in water that is ankle deep and the spot would have been out of the water. Also, I changed the handle and shaped it like a handle on a metal detector. Also, i fitted a weedeater strap to it to sling over the shoulder that took all the weight and i just used my hands for pointing it. Also, the strap lets you turn the light loose to handle the fish after gigging and you don't have to worry about where the light is!


Lets see some pics! Sounds good, im thinking of building Another with just two spots side by side but this idea sounds great as well. Good work.

-mac-


----------



## Bull Red

X2! Post some pics sfn01.


----------



## george.maness86

Got lights ordered to build me one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

heres yhe fuse holder

-mac-


----------



## JSAPP

This is my simple little rig. No switch but the light is pretty major. Very bright but $80 each.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JSAPP said:


> This is my simple little rig. No switch but the light is pretty major. Very bright but $80 each.


Thats a nice looking rig, do you have a link to the lights?

-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Heres the underwater lights in action you guys requested. This is from last night. There are flounder in all the pics. One of the flounder was not bedded down and it was cruising straight for my buddies light. It actually followec him as he moved the light back and forth. They are attracted to it and not at all spooked by it. It was cool to see it, almost like a dog begging for a milk bone. Next week ill be getting more pics to post.


























-mac-


----------



## LaddH

Way to go Mac. I am jealous. I went offshore yesterday and was too pooped to go for flounder last night. I am glad you got them. The pics are great.


----------



## Gilbert

now I'm going to have to make one. I was waiting till I saw some in water pics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Heres one more with just one light in a super clear patch of water last night. I could see at least 15-20 feet.








-mac-


----------



## Drundel

A couple picts I took tonight messing with the lights in my kitchen on 6v batteries. The far shot (by the fan) is about 15 feet, the middle one is 10 and the close one is 5. (The kitchen is in the middle of a remodel). I have the floods set at 45 out and the spot dead center and the pictures are taken with the floods only and then with spotlight.

The edit pictures are tweaked in PS with color and lighting.

http://www.drundel.com/sdh/drew/


----------



## LaddH

Drundel said:


> A couple picts I took tonight messing with the lights in my kitchen on 6v batteries. The far shot (by the fan) is about 15 feet, the middle one is 10 and the close one is 5. (The kitchen is in the middle of a remodel). I have the floods set at 45 out and the spot dead center and the pictures are taken with the floods only and then with spotlight.
> 
> The edit pictures are tweaked in PS with color and lighting.
> 
> http://www.drundel.com/sdh/drew/


Tried going to that link but could not find the flounder light pics. Could you see what is going on.?


----------



## Drundel

Opps... I put the wrong link in, try this.

http://www.drundel.com/sdh/drew/light/


----------



## juror81

JSAPP said:


> This is my simple little rig. No switch but the light is pretty major. Very bright but $80 each.


Yeah that is pretty steep for a light. What battery do you use with that light?


----------



## JSAPP

juror81 said:


> Yeah that is pretty steep for a light. What battery do you use with that light?


I use a regular 12v feeder battery. The more lumens the light is capable of the more you will pay. These lights are extremely bright.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

juror81 said:


> Yeah that is pretty steep for a light. What battery do you use with that light?


How much does a decent lantern cost? Globes, mantles, fuel, etc.

-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I wasnt trying to be short with that last statement (or question) but you get what you pay for most of the time. Seriously, look at this water penetration, you will never get that from one of those academy underwater battery powered lights that cost $60. The LEDs i use are $20 each, thats $40, drundel used three lights. Im sure he gets more peripheral view but you could get by with a single spot for $20 plus $10 worth of pvc, wire and connectors. The switch is optional


-mac-


----------



## juror81

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wasnt trying to be short with that last statement (or question) but you get what you pay for most of the time. Seriously, look at this water penetration, you will never get that from one of those academy underwater battery powered lights that cost $60. The LEDs i use are $20 each, thats $40, drundel used three lights. Im sure he gets more peripheral view but you could get by with a single spot for $20 plus $10 worth of pvc, wire and connectors. The switch is optional
> 
> -mac-


I wasn't referring to the oznium lights as being steep. I already ordered 4 of those oznium LEDs llites. No worries Mac you have been a great help to all of us wannabees flounder hunter/giggers :wink:.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

juror81 said:


> I wasn't referring to the oznium lights as being steep. I already ordered 4 of those oznium LEDs llites. No worries Mac you have been a great help to all of us wannabees flounder hunter/giggers :wink:.


I see the post you were referring to, my fault!

-mac-


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Nice looking set up!

I found these push buttons at a pretty good price.

http://adafruit.com/products/481?gclid=CKGU4pHGwrACFcleTAodzxq3WQ


----------



## george.maness86

That is a cool lighted button but it is only a momentary one. Your thumb will be tired by the end of the night.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

george.maness86 said:


> That is a cool lighted button but it is only a momentary one. Your thumb will be tired by the end of the night.


Well darn it....I missed that part! :biggrin:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

george.maness86 said:


> That is a cool lighted button but it is only a momentary one. Your thumb will be tired by the end of the night.


Mine? Its not momentary, ive been using it already. If youre speaking of another one im sorry for the mistake.








-mac-


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mine? Its not momentary, ive been using it already. If youre speaking of another one im sorry for the mistake.
> View attachment 494465
> 
> 
> -mac-


Everyone has been asking you where you got it, I looked one up, but didn't notice it was "momentary". He was just pointing that fact out is all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlatoutFishin said:


> Everyone has been asking you where you got it, I looked one up, but didn't notice it was "momentary". He was just pointing that fact out is all.


It is NOT a momentary switch. A momentary switch only actuates when pressure is applied and then returns when depressed. Notice in the pic my thumb is off the switch and the light is still on. It is a maintained switch. One push and it stays on, another push its off. I think the switch hes looking at on the site is not the one i used. Not trying to be difficult, just stating a fact. I would not install a switch on my lights that id have to hold down all night! That makes no sense. Sorry for the confusion guys.

-mac-


----------



## sfn01

*Pictures of my design*

Some of you asked for pics of my light...here they are!!


----------



## george.maness86

mack I was referring to a link that flat out fishing posted on another button. I know yours is NOT momentary I have already ordered the one you have and 2 floods and a spot. He found one and posted a link to it so I looked at it and in the description of the one flat out posted said momentary.


----------



## LaddH

sfn01 said:


> Some of you asked for pics of my light...here they are!!


Thanks- Nice build. Let us know how it handles in the water . It looks good.
Ladd H


----------



## Smackdaddy53

george.maness86 said:


> mack I was referring to a link that flat out fishing posted on another button. I know yours is NOT momentary I have already ordered the one you have and 2 floods and a spot. He found one and posted a link to it so I looked at it and in the description of the one flat out posted said momentary.


Ok, i got it, just trying to clear up any confusion! I think the next ones i build may not have a switch, its just extra.

Thats a cool build bro! I really like the whole design, im working up something new as well

-mac-


----------



## juror81

sfn01 said:


> Some of you asked for pics of my light...here they are!!


Good looking lite. I was also thinking about adding a strap so thanks for the picture.


----------



## Bayscout22

Ladd and Smack,

Thanks again for getting a great thread going. It is cool how much interest there is in a good plan! 

Here are a couple of takes on the plan. My buddy built his without a counter balance. I originally had three lights like SFN had. I ended up going with two - one spot, one flood - both from Oznium. I like the counter balance and the handle/switch housing on the bigger one.

We did have some issues with the switches from Oznium. My buddies stopped working before we left the dock. Mine was flaky by the end of the night. I will say we were both taking on a very small amount of water so that might have contributed to the switches (the water travelling up the handle during transit from spot to spot). I also used regular silicone. I think I'll go back with marine grade on the rebuild. I'll also move the switch to the pack where I carried the battery.

I went with a 12v / 8ah similar to the one Smack used. When we got back to the dock, we left them burning to get an idea for reliability and battery charge. They were still going bright (with two lights each battery) at noon the next day.

Thanks again to Smack and Ladd!


----------



## toyotapilot

When I built my light i pumped silicone in behind the LED fixtures and below where the switch was going, and just below where the wires entered creating water blocks. I wanted to try to stop any water from migrating to areas it shouldn't be. So far it seems to be working as no water drains out after I leave the water. I haven't dropped it yet to test the switch or wire entry location yet though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thanks for thd interest guys! This thread really took off and its cool to see everyones interest and different designs. 
If i build more ill probably just make it without a switch as well but mine work fine and the switch is a nice addition. I will definitely be designing one with a self contained battery in the rear as a counter weight, it will be much better in my opinion. 
The battery life is awesome as well like bayscout stated, im not sure how long mine will run in a charge but i know mine lasted over 8 hours on and off last night. Ill probably do more research on battery life when i get a chance. All you electrical geniuses can save us time and figure out amp draw and a good general sized battery for a single trip to eliminate excess weight. The sky is the limit with this idea, i can see great things coming from this in the future. 
Thanks for keeping the thread alive and positive, its rare for this many views/responses to stay so positive and informative! Theres more to come.


-mac-


----------



## JPEG

Great thread guys! Thanks Ladd for the links. I love LED lights. I mounted led pod lights under the gunnels of my boat for fishing at night. I can fish all night with the interior lights on and never worry about running down the battery.


----------



## JFolm

Mac,

Have you considered filling the pipe with foam (great stuff) or sliding a noodle over it to help with wading with it? Do you think it would help?


----------



## LaddH

JFolm said:


> Mac,
> 
> Have you considered filling the pipe with foam (great stuff) or sliding a noodle over it to help with wading with it? Do you think it would help?


I'll answer if that's OK. It will not help. Foam inside will not be more buoyant than nothing inside and could get waterlogged. The overall light has positive buoyancy so I don't think the noodle would help any and would just get in the way. That being said there are plenty of good ideas that come from people throwing ideas out there and letting people discuss them and try them if they want to .

I believe there is no right way to build one of these. There can be better, cheaper and simpler ways though. 
Ladd H


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JFolm said:


> Mac,
> 
> Have you considered filling the pipe with foam (great stuff) or sliding a noodle over it to help with wading with it? Do you think it would help?


Ladd is right, keep it streamlined, youll want to be able to scan lefr and right in the water with little resistance. Im used to packing a lantern since i was 6 so these lights are super light to me! 
And as far as the filling it with foam, my buddh and i had a heated discussion on a similar situation. He thinks that the foam under the seats of a flat bottom aluminum boat make it float higher in the water. My argument was that it only helps keep the boat afloat if it flips over or fills with water. Its kinda like the "pound of feathers snd pound of rocks, which ones heavier" scenario. Hope this helps!

-mac-


----------



## JFolm

I got ya. I am always looking for a new way to skin a cat. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## alexander.zach

Hey smack,

Can you hook us up with a parts list and where you got it from... Sorry if you have already posted it but there are 20 pages on this...

Thanks
Zach Alexander


----------



## Shaky

alexander.zach said:


> Hey smack,
> 
> Can you hook us up with a parts list and where you got it from... Sorry if you have already posted it but there are 20 pages on this...
> 
> Thanks
> Zach Alexander


All answers lie in the land of OZ! Seek and ye shall find!

Sorry, couldnt help myself........lol

www.oznium.com for the lights and switches, go to the marine lighting section and they are easy to find.

3/4" pvc for the handle and various 1 1/4" to 3/4" t's, el's and 45's at your local hardware shop.

Once I got the lights I just carried them in to the store with me, so I could visualize everything. But if you look through the pages there is a couple of links that take you to another 2cool post with pictures of how it all goes together, but its pretty simple.

I think I am going to make another one with 1 center green spot and 2 floods on either side for me, though the original setup works pretty good as it is, I just like a wider swath of light.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Look up the "flounder gigging group" on facebook, laddh and i along with others that built lights posted many photos, links and instructions. There are photos on this thread, search through them and youll find what you need. Im about to make a different design with no switch and two spots. The original is fine but theres always better ways to build anything.

-mac-


----------



## Drundel

Did any of you guys with the Oznium LEDs mess around with different voltages? If you look on the spec sheet, it says 8-24V. I tried 6 and 12 and couldn't tell a difference, I'll try 18v when I get back from work.


----------



## LaddH

Drundel said:


> Did any of you guys with the Oznium LEDs mess around with different voltages? If you look on the spec sheet, it says 8-24V. I tried 6 and 12 and couldn't tell a difference, I'll try 18v when I get back from work.


I experimented with using a regular 9 volt square battery as a back up in case the main battery died . It lasted a couple of hours but it got too hot for my liking. I did not really compare the difference in light intensity. I also figured out that the main was big enough so I would not need a back up. I like the idea of going with a battery from a battery operated drill because it is something that most people have around the house and it will bring the cost of the light way down compared to buying a new battery and charger. One question I have is how are you guys that are using drill batteries connecting them to your lights? I know it will vary from battery to battery but if any one has a good idea how about throwing it out there. I have a 12v Dewalt drill with very small rapid recharge batteries and I am itching to try them out.


----------



## blaminack

Some of the batteries had tab type terminals and one has a slide type of thing that I just slid my terminals in to it and it was secure enough.


----------



## LaddH

blaminack said:


> Some of the batteries had tab type terminals and one has a slide type of thing that I just slid my terminals in to it and it was secure enough.


Thanks Bill. I was looking at doing the same. Did you ever get water clear enough to use yours?


----------



## Drundel

Finally got pictures of my finished rig.


----------



## LaddH

A couple of observations.Looks OK but you will want a 45 deg connector above the X fitting so the spot is more parallel to the bottom and bring the spots in as close as possible maybe even have them on 90 deg fittings. In deep water what you have might be fine but in shallow water it will be a problem. Only one way to know for sure. Try it out and have fun. Throw a flounder sized target on the floor in a dark room and try it out before you hit the water.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Just ordered my LEDs!


----------



## livintofish

Might want to check out EPO on Fondren they have 7.2 Ah 12v batteries for $15


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

livintofish said:


> Might want to check out EPO on Fondren they have 7.2 Ah 12v batteries for $15


Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

blaminack said:


> Some of the batteries had tab type terminals and one has a slide type of thing that I just slid my terminals in to it and it was secure enough.


Check out this pic, i made mine with quick connect fittings. I wired a 10 amp fuse holder on the positive terminal and used zip ties to hold the wire flat and secure.








-mac-


----------



## toyotapilot

In the battery picture I have a suggestion for the quick disconnect connections used. I would suggest having the socket end of the connection on the positive wire coming from the battery, and the pin connection on the negative wire. This will prevent hooking the wires up backwards, and will prevent the two bare connections from touching in transit and blowing the fuse before you even get to the water.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Check out this pic, i made mine with quick connect fittings. I wired a 10 amp fuse holder on the positive terminal and used zip ties to hold the wire flat and secure.
> View attachment 498040
> 
> 
> -mac-


----------



## Range Coach

Shaky said:


> .............................................................
> .........I think I am going to make another one with 1 center green spot and 2 floods on either side for me, though the original setup works pretty good as it is, I just like a wider swath of light.


Kinda how I made mine. The center light is the spot and is the only one on the switch. As soon as I see the flounder outline, I turn on the spot. If the water is murky, I leave the spot on along with the two floods. I left all three lights on for 13 hours (on a 12v 8AH battery) and the battery only dropped four volts.


----------



## LaddH

toyotapilot said:


> In the battery picture I have a suggestion for the quick disconnect connections used. I would suggest having the socket end of the connection on the positive wire coming from the battery, and the pin connection on the negative wire. This will prevent hooking the wires up backwards, and will prevent the two bare connections from touching in transit and blowing the fuse before you even get to the water.


I like the way you think but the battery has male tabs so the connectors have to both be female, one or both of the female spade connectors could be of the fully insulated type.. One of the connectors can touch the other and never short anything out unless you could make them jump from the + to the -terminal which you can't. Hooking up the light backwards does not damage anything. The light just won't come on. FWIW.


----------



## toyotapilot

I was looking more at the connections on the left side of the picture Mac posted, the little pin connections there, they both appear to be pins and uninsulated.


----------



## LaddH

Range Coach said:


> Kinda how I made mine. The center light is the spot and is the only one on the switch. As soon as I see the flounder outline, I turn on the spot. If the water is murky, I leave the spot on along with the two floods. I left all three lights on for 13 hours (on a 12v 8AH battery) and the battery only dropped four volts.


Holy Cow! Now your are getting fancy! With 2 lights on you should get about 3 hours per amp/hour of battery rating . 3 lights on about 2 hours of run time per amp hour. To figure it any closer you need the battery specs. but that will put you in the ballpark . No need to figure it too close though. Thanks for the real life test of battery life.


----------



## LaddH

toyotapilot said:


> I was looking more at the connections on the left side of the picture Mac posted, the little pin connections there, they both appear to be pins and uninsulated.


100 percent correct and a very good idea on your part.


----------



## Drundel

LaddH said:


> A couple of observations.Looks OK but you will want a 45 deg connector above the X fitting so the spot is more parallel to the bottom and bring the spots in as close as possible maybe even have them on 90 deg fittings. In deep water what you have might be fine but in shallow water it will be a problem. Only one way to know for sure. Try it out and have fun. Throw a flounder sized target on the floor in a dark room and try it out before you hit the water.


I thought about that, but I think (and only a few trips out will tell me) that its bright enough to light up when I hold the light at a 45 in/to the water as I walk. I used silicon on all the joints, so if I can apart pretty easy and fix anything I don't like.

We did some testing at the bay last weekend lighting up rocks with both my green and white lights. The water was DIRTY (as it always is in Carancahua Bay) and we were able to walk along the pier lighting up the bottom pretty good. When I get back from work I plan to try them out for real.


----------



## TXXpress

How many lumens are these oznuim lights putting out? I didn't see anything on their site. 

I built three different LED gigging lights last year. The first was 250 lumens, the next was around 320, the last one was cool white bulb at 540 lumens. The 540 cool white bulb was the trick. (The 250 lumens light was chopped up for parts after one night with a 540 in my hand).


----------



## Smackdaddy53

toyotapilot said:


> I was looking more at the connections on the left side of the picture Mac posted, the little pin connections there, they both appear to be pins and uninsulated.


I made my second battery with opposite connectors for this reason. Good eye. With this one i just tuck one end down in the pack to keep the connections from touching

-mac-


----------



## Drundel

Steve,

http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-spotlight/tech
http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-light/tech

Do you have any pictures of your 540? That thing should throw one heck of a spot, probably too bright. Drop me a line when I get back to TX, I can bring down mine the next time I make a trip to the island.


----------



## LaddH

TXXpress said:


> How many lumens are these oznuim lights putting out? I didn't see anything on their site.
> 
> I built three different LED gigging lights last year. The first was 250 lumens, the next was around 320, the last one was cool white bulb at 540 lumens. The 540 cool white bulb was the trick. (The 250 lumens light was chopped up for parts after one night with a 540 in my hand).


Sounds great! That must be a beast. I am guessing around 5 watts. Do you have a link for where you are getting these lamps?


----------



## TXXpress

LaddH said:


> Sounds great! That must be a beast. I am guessing around 5 watts. Do you have a link for where you are getting these lamps?


I'll have to backtrack and find those links. I found them on eBay.


----------



## JFolm

Just throwing this out there. I was thinking about using a trolling motor plug for easy hookups to the battery. It seems they are small enough.


----------



## JFolm

It may be a $600 flounder light but it would be a bright one! 1610 lumens!

http://shop.abysslite.com/underwater-lights/21-s1515-led-underwater-boat-light.html


----------



## saltie dawg

They make a flat trailer connector that just has two conductors that would work good too for a quick disconnect. It would give polarity sensitivity too if you wanted it. They use them on trailers at the taillights sometimes. They also make those female spade connectors like Smackdaddy is using with an insulated cover over the spade part. That's what I'm using right now. I've ordered the cigarette lighter female with the wire coming out of the back which I'm going to hard wire to my battery to see how that works. It was only $3 for that piece and it's a pretty quick connection. 
good luck 

saltie dawg


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ive got a pretty cool design in the works, im ordering the leds today and picking up the pvc fittings and pipe this afternoon. Its going to be a self contained unit, ill try to test it monday night and take a little video of it in action. 


-mac-


----------



## Drundel

saltie dawg said:


> They make a flat trailer connector that just has two conductors that would work good too for a quick disconnect. It would give polarity sensitivity too if you wanted it. They use them on trailers at the taillights sometimes. They also make those female spade connectors like Smackdaddy is using with an insulated cover over the spade part. That's what I'm using right now. I've ordered the cigarette lighter female with the wire coming out of the back which I'm going to hard wire to my battery to see how that works. It was only $3 for that piece and it's a pretty quick connection.
> good luck
> 
> saltie dawg


The pictures didn't show it, but that is how I have mine. The smaller female spade connectors on the batterys, then the flat 2 wire quick disconnect within hands reach. I found it was sorta a pain to put on the backpack with the battery already hooked up to the light. So I hooked up the battery first, put up on the backpack, and then can easily reach the cable and plug in the quick connect to the LED.


----------



## gater

*Floundering*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ive got a pretty cool design in the works, im ordering the leds today and picking up the pvc fittings and pipe this afternoon. Its going to be a self contained unit, ill try to test it monday night and take a little video of it in action.
> 
> -mac-


I can't believe this thing is still going, but don't stop. Lots of good info here.
Not to get off subject of the lights but when I get a chance I'll post up some pic of my gigs I made. Hopefully somebody can use the idea and maybe expand on it. Gater


----------



## Smackdaddy53

gater said:


> I can't believe this thing is still going, but don't stop. Lots of good info here.
> Not to get off subject of the lights but when I get a chance I'll post up some pic of my gigs I made. Hopefully somebody can use the idea and maybe expand on it. Gater


Bring it! Id like to see them and im sure others will too.

-mac-


----------



## JFolm

I would like to see it. That is my next hurdle. I am going to finally order my lights soon.


----------



## LaddH

TXXpress said:


> I'll have to backtrack and find those links. I found them on eBay.


I did not find the exact lights you were talking about on ebay but I found the waterproof LED section and if you are rigging out a boat or don't mind a bigger battery or a shorter trip there are tons of cheap waterproof 12 Volt LEDs . Just make sure they work on DC. This search result is a playground for people doing things on the water with LEDs.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...&_sacat=0&_odkw=led+flood+light+12v&_osacat=0


----------



## TXXpress

Here is the LED 12 volt light that I used. The lumens are between 400-560 per the eBay listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170745356502&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

I enclosed the LED light in PVC with a clear lens. I took a similar light idea from some website I saw somewhere out there and modified it. Here are some pics.


----------



## TXXpress

More pics of two different lights.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I went to order more green LED spots and floods from oznium.com and theyre on six week backorder! 2cool bought em all out!!!!
I love it


-mac-


----------



## juror81

saltie dawg said:


> They make a flat trailer connector that just has two conductors that would work good too for a quick disconnect. It would give polarity sensitivity too if you wanted it. They use them on trailers at the taillights sometimes. They also make those female spade connectors like Smackdaddy is using with an insulated cover over the spade part. That's what I'm using right now. I've ordered the cigarette lighter female with the wire coming out of the back which I'm going to hard wire to my battery to see how that works. It was only $3 for that piece and it's a pretty quick connection.
> good luck
> 
> saltie dawg


This would definitely be a plus and so much easier to do in the dark. Who sales these flat trailer connectors for quick disconnect SD?


----------



## BudT

*I dig the lights!*

Those are by far the best I have seen anyone build. For that matter, haven't seen any production lights that I like any better. Looking forward to more pics, may hit you up for more details.


----------



## GordaGiggin

www.gigflounder.com sells some nice stuff


----------



## LaddH

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I went to order more green LED spots and floods from oznium.com and theyre on six week backorder! 2cool bought em all out!!!!
> I love it
> 
> -mac-


Guess I better get on the waiting list to get mine for the new design we talked about Mac. Stay tuned .:bluefish:


----------



## Drundel

juror81 said:


> This would definitely be a plus and so much easier to do in the dark. Who sales these flat trailer connectors for quick disconnect SD?


Autozone, etc. any car place should have them.


----------



## Range Coach

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I went to order more green LED spots and floods from oznium.com and theyre on six week backorder! 2cool bought em all out!!!!
> I love it
> 
> -mac-


Uhmmm.....sorry 'bout that. UPS just delivered the six floods and two spots (green) that I ordered last Thursday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Now they just emailed me and theyre only a week out. Its all good, saltydog is hooking me up with a few to hold me over. 


-mac-


----------



## Denny43

Anybody know of a good place on Sabine to try one of these rigs? I'm going to make one.
Thanks


----------



## juror81

Drundel said:


> Autozone, etc. any car place should have them.


Thanks Drundel; picked up a few today at autozone. Should be easier to connect to the battery source. Also noticed Smack design where he taped down the terminals. This is also another good tip to help the wire from detach or come lose at the battery terminals.


----------



## fishwick

I finally got around to building my double flood single spot based on Ladd and Mac's original design and thought I would share.

I bought a 12v 5ah battery from Amazon and it ran my lights for 6.5 hours and was still going strong when I turned it off. I used a different switch from Oznium that claims to be waterproof. It is small though and could be difficult to use if you have big hands. Don't know if the double flood gives that much more advantage than Ladd's original single design but I have only tested it in my pool.

Keep up the great work everyone, I am interested in the gig project as well.


----------



## LaddH

Smackdaddy and LaddH doing a little field testing last night.The tide was too high to do any good but it was a beautiful night. Unbelieveable amount of bait in the water. Got some ideas in the BS, I mean research, stage we are working on.:fish: Had a pesky little gator come right up to the green light. I did not see him until he was right at the end of the light. I let out a war whoop and Mac thought something had got me. He was about a three footer. Mac was going to fish for trout and reds this morning. I am interested in hearing his report.


----------



## Drundel

fishwick, cool setup. What did you put on top of your LED, is that a small piece of PVC on your floods? Nice shot in the pool. I sorta wanted to ask my neighbor if I could put something in his pool and take pictures of the green vs white on said object.

The reason I spread my floods out so far was to hopefully get a wider area of coverage on the ground. Its all theory now as I have been at work since I built it.


----------



## LaddH

fishwick said:


> I finally got around to building my double flood single spot based on Ladd and Mac's original design and thought I would share.
> 
> I bought a 12v 5ah battery from Amazon and it ran my lights for 6.5 hours and was still going strong when I turned it off. I used a different switch from Oznium that claims to be waterproof. It is small though and could be difficult to use if you have big hands. Don't know if the double flood gives that much more advantage than Ladd's original single design but I have only tested it in my pool.
> 
> Keep up the great work everyone, I am interested in the gig project as well.


It looks great . I could have used some extra light last night since some areas were pretty murky. Let us know how it works for you and thanks for posting pics.
Ladd


----------



## fishwick

Drundel said:


> fishwick, cool setup. What did you put on top of your LED, is that a small piece of PVC on your floods? Nice shot in the pool. I sorta wanted to ask my neighbor if I could put something in his pool and take pictures of the green vs white on said object.
> 
> The reason I spread my floods out so far was to hopefully get a wider area of coverage on the ground. Its all theory now as I have been at work since I built it.


Thanks Drundel,

It is basically the same as was posted earlier in the thread. There is nothing set in front, it just appears that way. I used marine sealant to set the light in the back of an adapter and then glued that inside of the elbow. Then used a chopsaw to trim the front edge to make it clean.

Sorry I didn't take pictures along the way. I did spend a fair amount of time with my lights at the PVC aisle dry fitting and visualizing what to cut to make it all work.


----------



## pipeliner345

Cool lights folks, i made this one up last year and boy has it paid off. i used the Nu-flare 77R92L superbright Luxeon LED flashlight.....3 of them...at 210 lumens each! at 6 volts. i used 5 D-cell 1.2v 5000 mah rechargeable batteries made into a intergrated battery pack on the light. no bags no box's. this thing will stay bright! for so far 24 hours. i have not left it on longer than that. i will never use that much anyway. i just recharge after use. 
i wired in a switch in the handle, used liquid plastic to pour and seal the body cavity, sets up in about 3 minutes. it has been fun to say the least. i really like the intergrated battery pack up in the top of the handle, this really makes the light truely portable! BALANCED and BRIGHT!!


----------



## LaddH

Neat light! That will give some folks a few great ideas. Nice Flounder btw!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cool light pipliner! Looks great. Thats my next move, self contained battery in the rear of the handle. Thats a big flounder.


-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cool light pipliner! Looks great. Thats my next move, self contained battery in the rear of the handle. Thats a big flounder.
> 
> -mac-


Thanks man, hey im in victoria too for a project for 8 more weeks or so, we might need to get the lights and go stick one!!....:bounce:


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Maaan ... all these posts are gettin' to me.

I may not be the most mechanically inclined, but I am at least motivated.


----------



## I Fall In

That Robbie Guy said:


> Maaan ... all these posts are gettin' to me.
> 
> I may not be the most mechanically inclined, but I am at least motivated.


RG I too got motivated. I've got my nephew building me two.lol


----------



## Tuff

*Tricky Light*

Pipeliner-congrats and kudos on a really cool concept. Between you, Smack and Ladd-y'all are some incredible engineers! It is easy to copy a design, but it takes a great mind to come up with the original.

I am a little worried about your light though...the flounder still in the water appears to have three eyes! Is that from your three bulb illuminator? Or is the fish so big it needs an extra eye?

Great photos-thanks for sharing


----------



## pipeliner345

Tuff...thanks man!....nahhhh the flounder was just a big fattie !!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaddH

Tuff said:


> Pipeliner-congrats and kudos on a really cool concept. Between you, Smack and Ladd-y'all are some incredible engineers! It is easy to copy a design, but it takes a great mind to come up with the original.
> 
> I am a little worried about your light though...the flounder still in the water appears to have three eyes! Is that from your three bulb illuminator? Or is the fish so big it needs an extra eye?
> 
> Great photos-thanks for sharing


The only thing original about my build is the use of a spotlight in combination with a flood light. The rest was borrowed from a number of different folks that have been nice enough to share their info. and ideas on the net or in publications. Thanks for the kind words though. 
I think that flounder is so big it needs 3 eyes.


----------



## pipeliner345

LaddH said:


> The only thing original about my build is the use of a spotlight in combination with a flood light. The rest was borrowed from a number of different folks that have been nice enough to share their info. and ideas on the net or in publications. Thanks for the kind words though.
> I think that flounder is so big it needs 3 eyes.


Well this was not my original design. i got the idea here on two cool from another member and i just ran with my imagination. the first model i built was with cheap LED flashlights but it worked and i gigged flounder with it......but i wanted more and i got it with the current model. here is the first model, also with an intergrated battery pack but with only 4 D-cell batts. it will last about 2 trips. not near as bright, but worked. you can also see the first batt-pack i made for the NEW model. it worked fine, but the batts were HORRIBLY expensive.you can also see the difference between the two lights with the new one with just ONE single rebel luxeon superbright LED at 210 lumens. these were the ticket! and as they are smaller, you can gig in real skinny water which i have had to do.


----------



## JFolm

I just ordered some lights! Now I just need a day off. :/


----------



## blaminack

Me and a buddy caught one shy of a 2 person Florida Limit (10 each) last night with the help of the light that LaddH and Smackdaddy showed us here. Thanks for sharing guys! The Flounder Gigging Group on Facebook is booming! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Great stringer. Its time for ladd and i to get our ten.
Its going viral!



-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345

Theys a saddle blanket in ner too!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaddH

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Great stringer. Its time for ladd and i to get our ten.
> Its going viral!
> 
> -mac-


 Mac I agree . Next time it clears up give me a holler. 
Over 27,000 hits and still smokin'.
Not bad for 2 lights on the end of a piece of PVC pipe.:walkingsm
Thanks Bill for running the Flounder Gigging Facebook page so everyone can share their ideas and experiences.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

LaddH said:


> Mac I agree . Next time it clears up give me a holler.
> Over 27,000 hits and still smokin'.
> Not bad for 2 lights on the end of a piece of PVC pipe.:walkingsm
> Thanks Bill for running the Flounder Gigging Facebook page so everyone can share their ideas and experiences.


27,001...i love it! 
I agree, we need to put some flounder on our stringers together, that last trip was rough around the edges. 
I will thank blaminack as well for starting the Flounder Gigging group on FB, pretty cool idea (it shows that FB is not always just for gossip and stupid videos)

-mac-


----------



## blaminack

It is amazing how fast that it has grown! I think that this thread has really helped a ton. LOL Ofcourse posting catching that came from using these lights don't hurt either.


----------



## gater

*Flounder gigs*

So not to take away from this thread, I started one under DIY flounder gigs.
I posted a few pics of the ones I built and use and hopefully someone can copy or expand on the idea and maybe come up with a better way of building a inexpensive light gig. Gater


----------



## JFolm

Can you guys post some detailed pics of the self contained battery packs?


----------



## LaddH

gater said:


> So not to take away from this thread, I started one under DIY flounder gigs.
> I posted a few pics of the ones I built and use and hopefully someone can copy or expand on the idea and maybe come up with a better way of building a inexpensive light gig. Gater


Check out Gater's Gigs. They look like the cat's meow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JFolm said:


> Can you guys post some detailed pics of the self contained battery packs?


I havent built mine yet but pipeliner posted his a few days ago on this thread.

Gater came up with some nice gigs.
Whats next? I guess showing you guys how i use a big stainless spoon to scale my flounder and i pin them down to my cleaning table with a screwdriver through the eye? Maybe that will be a seperate thread as well. 
Keep it alive!

-mac-


----------



## Lagunapadre

I use to use a spoon all my life until a month ago. Fella in Sargent thru me a wire brush while I was cleaning some flounder. I did one of those *** have I been doing all this time.
I immediately went down to the welding supply store and bought two stainless steel ones. It makes quick work out of the scales.


----------



## pipeliner345

when i have 2 limits or more......ya cant beat the carwash......spray against the scales....painless and effortless!!


----------



## pipeliner345

JFolm said:


> Can you guys post some detailed pics of the self contained battery packs?


Heres the best i can do on mine. it holds 5 D-cell 1.2 volt 5000 mah batts. for 6 volts. i have a peice of brass plate as you can see for contact, a spring soldered on another plate for the other contact so the batts are always tight. just different size PVC to fit the batts.


----------



## JFolm

Okay I have an AGM motorcycle battery and I ran 3 oznium lights for 20 hours for a test course. They were dim compared to last night but it is also daylight right now. FYI.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

pipeliner345 said:


> Heres the best i can do on mine. it holds 5 D-cell 1.2 volt 5000 mah batts. for 6 volts. i have a peice of brass plate as you can see for contact, a spring soldered on another plate for the other contact so the batts are always tight. just different size PVC to fit the batts.


Im going to have to borrow that idea, i planned on using radio controlled plane or boat or whatever batteries but this is better. Ill give you full credit

-mac-


----------



## JFolm

Of course lowes is out of 3/4 - 1 1/4 adapters!!


----------



## pipeliner345

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im going to have to borrow that idea, i planned on using radio controlled plane or boat or whatever batteries but this is better. Ill give you full credit
> 
> -mac-


thanks mac, this is the route im staying with. it works great with plenty of light!!....easy and portable. you really would be amazed to see it in clear water, you can see them flatties coming up about 9 - 10 feet out which is plenty. however!....you still have to have the clairity. when the waters muddied up, typical 1-2 feet or so. i have no problem gettin a limit when they are there. 
Self contained is the ticket!! and im only running 630 lumens.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

pipeliner345 said:


> thanks mac, this is the route im staying with. it works great with plenty of light!!....easy and portable. you really would be amazed to see it in clear water, you can see them flatties coming up about 9 - 10 feet out which is plenty. however!....you still have to have the clairity. when the waters muddied up, typical 1-2 feet or so. i have no problem gettin a limit when they are there.
> Self contained is the ticket!!


Awesome idea. We gotta get together snd gig while youre down here

-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345

oh yea and one more thing, ALL! wiring is marine tinned wire, and marine water proof solder connectors, the kind that have a glue in them that seals as they heat up. every connection is soldered.


----------



## pipeliner345

i wanted to go tonight!!....but im taking the boat down to corpus in the morning to drop it off to have a cover made for it. we will hook up!!


----------



## saltie dawg

This might work for a self-contained power unit also.

http://www.adafruit.com/products/449


----------



## JFolm

Went and played with mine tonight. Saw one small one and several beds. Wasn't expecting much at high tide. I didn't cement mine because I wanted to see how it did and it came apart on me twice. I guess I am going to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## outlaw38

I have all Mac's toys right now. Used them to go floundering on high tide and full moon. Ended up with one flounder. Lights worked good. I got my floundering kick out of my system for a year at least.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

outlaw38 said:


> I have all Mac's toys right now. Used them to go floundering on high tide and full moon. Ended up with one flounder. Lights worked good. I got my floundering kick out of my system for a year at least.


Ill take you on a good night and get more than one. Dont give up after one trip cuz.

-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Heres the new one, i need to paint it black and get out on the beach and try it now. Self contained and rechargeable. Balance point is right in front of the battery tube and i can walk with my arm straight and its right where it needs to be. I have to give pipeliner props for the battery tube idea, it works great!














-mac-


----------



## LaddH

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Heres the new one, i need to paint it black and get out on the beach and try it now. Self contained and rechargeable. Balance point is right in front of the battery tube and i can walk with my arm straight and its right where it needs to be. I have to give pipeliner props for the battery tube idea, it works great!
> View attachment 502945
> View attachment 502946
> 
> 
> -mac-


Finer than frog hair Mac!


----------



## pipeliner345

Thats the way mac!!!....looks cool!!!


----------



## fishinfool

i think i read you are using D cell batteries for that, anyone thought of using the lithium 123A batteries 3v ea. they have a rechargable type as well. would be lighter than C or D cell, but lighter and only a bit more expensive.


----------



## pipeliner345

fishinfool said:


> i think i read you are using D cell batteries for that, anyone thought of using the lithium 123A batteries 3v ea. they have a rechargable type as well. would be lighter than C or D cell, but lighter and only a bit more expensive.


Good!! idea. I actually had some of those on my turbine powered huey. Could proly do 12v with those too.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fishinfool said:


> i think i read you are using D cell batteries for that, anyone thought of using the lithium 123A batteries 3v ea. they have a rechargable type as well. would be lighter than C or D cell, but lighter and only a bit more expensive.


The D cells were expensive enough, i looked at lithium batteries at interstate but these NiCd are fair priced for rechargeable. I may look into just a 6 volt pack next time. The batteries youre referring to are smaller that D cells?

-mac-


----------



## gater

*Lowes*



JFolm said:


> Of course lowes is out of 3/4 - 1 1/4 adapters!!


After this thread they are going to be missing all kinds of pvc fittings! Gater


----------



## gater

*Setup*



pipeliner345 said:


> Heres the best i can do on mine. it holds 5 D-cell 1.2 volt 5000 mah batts. for 6 volts. i have a peice of brass plate as you can see for contact, a spring soldered on another plate for the other contact so the batts are always tight. just different size PVC to fit the batts.


I'm liking this setup but as usual I have the normal questions.

1. Where are you getting the batteries
2. What size pipe are you using that the batteries fit in

Thanks, Gater


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Egret, that thing is wild! Very original.

Gater, C cells fit in 1" pipe, D cells fit in 1 1/4". Interstate has the cheapest rechargeable batteries i could find besides ordering online. 


-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345

gater said:


> I'm liking this setup but as usual I have the normal questions.
> 
> 1. Where are you getting the batteries
> 2. What size pipe are you using that the batteries fit in
> 
> Thanks, Gater


batts and charger bought at radio shack.
not sure on pipe...im at work....just take a batt with you in the store and size up.


----------



## pipeliner345

Egret.....i almost went with those lights...but the batt requirement steered me off. nice!! setup though!!! 
my setup is meant for gigging skinny in murky waters....bout 4"....clear water is a bonus.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I built two more double spots but made them with external battery wires and thd same handle as the original. Time to test them thursday-sunday. 















-mac-


----------



## LaddH

Mac,I bet you can scare people with that if you hold it out of the water and shine it at them  It looks great and really well done. I look forward to your report from La.
Ladd


----------



## Colorado

Mac, you are using 2 spots on the new ones?


----------



## pipeliner345

Thats right mac.....pitchers!!!!!!"!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaminack

After using the one based off of your previous version this is EXACTLY the modification that I would have made had I made another with the same series of lights.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thanks guys, this is the ticket i do believe. The offset 45 drop down makes it easier to keep the lights parallel to the bottom. I think its going to be dynoooooomite! Watch out shoe!








-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345

Hey mac......you need 3 of those!!!.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

pipeliner345 said:


> Hey mac......you need 3 of those!!!.....


Ahhhhh!
I have no problem gigging a limit with the single spot and flood on top, two should be sufficient or it will get cumbersome. The lights and housing are already watertight out of the package and made for PERMANENT underwater use, i could just screw several of them to a horizontal pvc pipe but i like the extra protection of the fitting over each light. It will be fine. Look how far and wide the old design projected.







I could just put these 2000watt bad boys on the front of the flat bottom and generator in the back!







Friendly sarcasm

-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345

thats the spirit mac....light'em up. be sure and get all the pics you can on your trip! good luck man!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

pipeliner345 said:


> thats the spirit mac....light'em up. be sure and get all the pics you can on your trip! good luck man!


Im glad you can take a joke! I will do that man, the days are creeping by until i get there.

-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im glad you can take a joke! I will do that man, the days are creeping by until i get there.
> 
> -mac-


im a big!!... prankster....


----------



## troutsupport

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Safety man never shows up on night shift...i just wait in the truck for a text message alarm if anythings going to explode or over flow. I run a tight ship during the day and keep every thing running right so its all good! Wish they made steel toe crocs
> 
> -mac-


Those are STEEL TOE CROCS... they're special order!


----------



## outlaw38

Finally got mine built today. 18 Surefire flashlights on the end making it 36 inches wide. It was kinda heavy so I put a couple of wheels on the end. Each light has 200 lumens so thats 3600 lumens total. So far I have about 3400.00 in it, but its a bright SOB. I'll try to get pictures up in a little bit.


----------



## pipeliner345

outlaw38 said:


> Finally got mine built today. 18 Surefire flashlights on the end making it 36 inches wide. It was kinda heavy so I put a couple of wheels on the end. Each light has 200 lumens so thats 3600 lumens total. So far I have about 3400.00 in it, but its a bright SOB. I'll try to get pictures up in a little bit.


this i gotta see.........hurry up wit dim pitchers!!!.......18 flashlights?

you may not need them wheels, it will float. mine does, makes it easy pushin .


----------



## Smackdaddy53

outlaw38 said:


> Finally got mine built today. 18 Surefire flashlights on the end making it 36 inches wide. It was kinda heavy so I put a couple of wheels on the end. Each light has 200 lumens so thats 3600 lumens total. So far I have about 3400.00 in it, but its a bright SOB. I'll try to get pictures up in a little bit.


Yeah right cuz

-mac-


----------



## WildCard07

Just finished the first of two flounder lights thanks to this thread. Great info guys. Many thanks


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Thanks guys for the input and ideas. I have built plenty of flounder lights but all involved bulky lights and a car battery!!! Hopefully these little LEDs will replace my old lights. I built mine a little different as far as the battery goes. I decided to go with 12V supplied by 8 rechargeable AA batteries. Very light and I would think they would last several hours, but I have not had a test yet. I plan to try them out this weekend.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

aggiefishinDr said:


> Thanks guys for the input and ideas. I have built plenty of flounder lights but all involved bulky lights and a car battery!!! Hopefully these little LEDs will replace my old lights. I built mine a little different as far as the battery goes. I decided to go with 12V supplied by 8 rechargeable AA batteries. Very light and I would think they would last several hours, but I have not had a test yet. I plan to try them out this weekend.


Looks like mine








-mac-


----------



## Trouthunter

I have 5 of the Coleman single mantle 202 Professional lanterns with the reflector shields. The oldest is 1954 and the others were made later in the 50's. They were my Dad's and is what I learned to flounder with. They will outlive me so I might as well keep on using them lmao.

But ya'll are making some slick battery operated flounder lights that's for sure and certain.

TH


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Yeah Mac very similar just different battery options! Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## pipeliner345

Trouthunter said:


> I have 5 of the Coleman single mantle 202 Professional lanterns with the reflector shields. The oldest is 1954 and the others were made later in the 50's. They were my Dad's and is what I learned to flounder with. They will outlive me so I might as well keep on using them lmao.
> 
> But ya'll are making some slick battery operated flounder lights that's for sure and certain.
> 
> TH


i sure have gigged a many a flatties under them there colemans. the sound and smell of cranking one up still brings back a many a memory. i still use mine for crappie fishin at night.......you have the good ole units!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I still have some of those old colemans too! Kerosene starting fluid in a little flask and all. 
Aggiefishindoctor, no prob! Good idea


-mac-


----------



## juror81

aggiefishinDr said:


> Thanks guys for the input and ideas. I have built plenty of flounder lights but all involved bulky lights and a car battery!!! Hopefully these little LEDs will replace my old lights. I built mine a little different as far as the battery goes. I decided to go with 12V supplied by 8 rechargeable AA batteries. Very light and I would think they would last several hours, but I have not had a test yet. I plan to try them out this weekend.


I would test those rechargeable batteries out at home. They won't stay bright too long out there so best bring extras.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

I hope to test them out this weekend so I will report back. I do plan to bring some extra batteries just in case. May have to come up with a different battery setup if this one does not last at least for a few hours.


----------



## ShawnQ

My rechargeable 2100maH last for several trips...same 8pk setup as you.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pipeliner345

This is the way to go for rechargeable. You go 3-4 nights on one charge. Make your stick long enough and it will balance out perfect for a stress free gigging session!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coolbeing

I don't know how many hours ( at work ) I have spent reading this thread. Super information. Brings back the memories of dragging laterns around Port O Conner in my youth. Need to build a couple for my son and I and let him enjoy it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## JFolm

coolbeing said:


> I don't know how many hours ( at work ) I have spent reading this thread. Super information. Brings back the memories of dragging laterns around Port O Conner in my youth. Need to build a couple for my son and I and let him enjoy it. Thanks everyone.


You definitely should. Me and my dad were supposed to and never got the chance. Your son will remember it forever.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ol colemans helped us fill stringers of flatties for a long time. I dont miss the weight, refueling, pumping, broken globes from splashing flounder, burnt knuckles, mosquito attraction etc. ill never go back! Build some like thd first design if youre gigging in murky water, the side by side spots for clear water. Im not as impressed with the murky water visibility of the new design. Flood on top, spot on bottom


-mac-


----------



## JFolm

I am still waiting on my buddy to finish his three spot setup for this nasty Sabine lake!


----------



## fishfeeder

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ol colemans helped us fill stringers of flatties for a long time. I dont miss the weight, refueling, pumping, broken globes from splashing flounder, burnt knuckles, mosquito attraction etc. ill never go back! Build some like thd first design if youre gigging in murky water, the side by side spots for clear water. Im not as impressed with the murky water visibility of the new design. Flood on top, spot on bottom
> 
> -mac-


Smack, I just built my first two led's after using them good ole pumpers for years then swithching to the propane powered ones. I have recently used the incandescent that academy sells, and a backpack. I am not quite sold on the batteries in the pvc, due to the weight, as the backpack is not really a burden. I am going this weekend to test my lights, I built one with a flood and one with a spot. I was planning to rebuild both lights with a dual lamp setup of whichever ends up working better. I have read many of your posts about building lights, but you threw me off here. What is "the first design" vs. the "new design"? Are you saying the flood on top/spot on bottom is what seems to be better overall?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fishfeeder said:


> Smack, I just built my first two led's after using them good ole pumpers for years then swithching to the propane powered ones. I have recently used the incandescent that academy sells, and a backpack. I am not quite sold on the batteries in the pvc, due to the weight, as the backpack is not really a burden. I am going this weekend to test my lights, I built one with a flood and one with a spot. I was planning to rebuild both lights with a dual lamp setup of whichever ends up working better. I have read many of your posts about building lights, but you threw me off here. What is "the first design" vs. the "new design"? Are you saying the flood on top/spot on bottom is what seems to be better overall?


You got it! In the summer for sure because it seems to be a trend in the spots i gig that the water is murky most of the warmer months and the baitfish scattering cause a lot of cloudy water on mud bottoms. The double spot should work fine in the clear water i gig in during the fall and winter though. I just had a chance to test them in real conditions side by side and the flood on top/spot on bottom added that extra peripheral light i needed. 
Dont get me wrong, the other side by sides will be great in most clear water but not in the waters i gig in this time of year

-mac-


----------



## JFolm

Look at the beginning of this thread that is his first design. 

I use a wading tackle belt and it works well for me. I think a back pack would make me sweat more considering the humidity. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## fishfeeder

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah but those strip lights arent the same. I saw the ones youre speaking of on flounderlights.com. Laddh turned me on to bright ones.
> Yes big loo , its a rechargeable battery but used for emergency lights as well. I let it burn all night to see how long and it never ran out of juice. Even twin 6v batteries run ladds lights all night. They only draw a miniscule amount of juice
> 
> -mac-


LMFAO! Looks like we might have similar access to the emergency light batteries!! And I have thought about the twin6v too. I can get a great price on them...

Thanks for the input on my previous post.


----------



## fishfeeder

JFolm said:


> Look at the beginning of this thread that is his first design.
> 
> I use a wading tackle belt and it works well for me. I think a back pack would make me sweat more considering the humidity. Just thinking out loud.


A wading belt sounds like it might work well too. The one Smack had posted on the first page looks like it will hold the battery perfect. The backpack really isnt that hot, being night and all(and it keeps the skeeters off your back)!!


----------



## fishfeeder

On a side note, I noticed the spade connectors on you lights. I used them on the incandescent lights and steadily had problems with them making contact. Go to auto zone/o'reily and get a two wire plug from the trailer wiring section. Cut it in half, solder one end to the battry terminals and crimp the other to your light wires and dielectric grease them well. If you use the right end, you can plug your batter maintainer straight to the battery to charge it...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Good idea. Ive had no problems yet with the spade connectors on the battery but i smashed them on the connectors. The disconnects are just male and female bullets and have had no problem but i like your connector idea and the soldering to the battery. I need to buy a soldering gun anyway. Im always needing one for my ******* projects but always end up just using super glue gel, duct tape or electrical tape. Haha
I bought a camel pack from academy that holds 2 liters of water and has a lot of extra storage for snacks, batteries and fuses or whatever but i dont really plan on floundering that long. 
The self contained light with 8 d cells is not heavy at all. The batteries actually balance the whole unit and its more comfortable to carry because you can carry it with a straight arm instead of having to keep your arm bent to hold the other style up. There are thousands of possibilites with these lights. 


-mac-


----------



## Bob Keyes

*Thread Hijack Warning*

Have any of you used these LED lights for underwater fishing lights? I need to make one that will allow me to fish without the noise and expense of a generator. I would also like to avoid the hassle of stadium lights just to fish Rollover or TCD at night

Bob


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Im sure it could be done with enough of them or there are other waterproof leds that put out more light. A large gel cell battery will power an led rig for a very long time. 


-mac-


----------



## bjones2571

Allright, who has one of these for sale? They are too **** cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pm sent 


-mac-


----------



## That Robbie Guy

IF you are going to start mass producing, I want in!



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pm sent
> -mac-


----------



## aggiefishinDr

So took the new light for a test this weekend. The light worked great, I think I may try and add a flood light to one as well with the spotlights for better coverage. The battery pack I have installed lasted about 2 1/2 hours of constant use. So, it worked well for us. I guess my plan will be to bring some extra batteries for longer gigging trips. A few pics below.


----------



## LaddH

bjones2571 said:


> Allright, who has one of these for sale? They are too **** cool.


I am sure someone will build you one and sell it to you but the beauty of this design is that even the most mechanically and electrically challenged can build one of these in a couple of hours and go gigging . Everything you need except the led lights is available at Lowes, HD or your local hardware store . Tools needed are minimal . All the info you need to build one is in this thread but it is kind of scattered out. Remember it is 2 lights stuck on the end of a piece of PVC pipe and wired to a battery . Of the designs I have seen come out of this thread I would go with my original design, Mac's fancier version or Bill L.'s Super light. Mac is working on a green version of Bill's light and it will be interesting to see how that turns out. It may be the better mouse trap.


----------



## rattler

I've got to get me one of these.

>E


----------



## blaminack

Yeah, Ladd, I am interested in how Mac's new one comes out too. It is according to the site a couple hundred lumens less, but I fully believe that they will be brighter than the first ones by a good bit.


----------



## TXXpress

I built two of the pool light gigging light versions as posted up on the Facebook Flounder Gigging page. The pool lights were advertised as 900-1000 lumens. They run off a 12 volt battery. I did a comparison with a couple of my 540 lumen LED gigging lights and I don't see much of a difference. I was expecting a much brighter light. I'll test them side by side in the bay in the next couple of weeks. I'll post up the results.

Now the pool lights were half the cost of the LED's, and the pool lights were in a sturdy aluminum housing. (I think the pool light is more durable than the LED spotlights).


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Your lights are 10watt and LEDs as well and yes theyre brighter than the ones Ladd and I use, the 1watt ozniums are only 61.2 lumens each times two, so 122.4 lumens give or take. 
Brighter is not always better but ive got a green 10 watt led built that works pretty well so far and if it fails oznium will replace it no questions asked so im happy.







Gig on!!!

-mac-


----------



## Mallardman02

Well i finally got around to building one. I made a double flood and one spot. Below if a picture of an Academy O&H flounder light and then the new greenlight setup.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thats awesome mallardman! You will enjoy them and they will last much longer.


-mac-


----------



## LaddH

Very nice mallardman.2floods and a spot was one of the designs I was wanting to try out and just hadn't got around to. No doubt it will work great. The photo pretty well tells the story. Good job!


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Hey mallardman looks great!! Post a pic of the front of your setup so we can see how you attached all the lights. What are you using as your power source?


----------



## fishinguy

can someone give some good instruction on how to make the internal Dcell battery power pack?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pm sent


-mac-


----------



## Mallardman02

aggiefishinDr said:


> Hey mallardman looks great!! Post a pic of the front of your setup so we can see how you attached all the lights. What are you using as your power source?


Here you go. I use a 12v feeder battery. I carry it in my wader belt (the part where you would put your tackle box). You dont have to have the coupling between the handle and the lights. I just forgot to seal connection with rtv so I re-cut it. I wanted to make sure its water tight. I would sell this one for cost. I am thinking of making a little different setup with more lights. Even though this is plenty bright enough.


----------



## fishinguy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pm sent
> 
> -mac-


thanks. I can;t wait to give it a try.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

No problem


-mac-


----------



## juror81

Mallardman02 said:


> Here you go. I use a 12v feeder battery. I carry it in my wader belt (the part where you would put your tackle box). You dont have to have the coupling between the handle and the lights. I just forgot to seal connection with rtv so I re-cut it. I wanted to make sure its water tight. I would sell this one for cost. I am thinking of making a little different setup with more lights. Even though this is plenty bright enough.


Awesome looking light. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JuiceGoose

So as a recap of 35 pages it seems that 
1. Green lights work best
2. If using a single flood and spotlight put the flood light above the spot
3. Built in battery pack seems to help balance the stick
4. Pretty much any 12v battery will give you plenty of runtime

I'm thinking of running 2 floods and a single spot like a previous poster. The water I typically gig in can vary from semi clear to murky so I'm hoping this will give me more vision.

I've got a couple RC rechargable batteries that I'm thinking would fit into the pvc perfectly. Lights ordered.


----------



## JFolm

I would use all spots on my next light. It's hard to find clear water in the Sabine area.


----------



## Brandon1107

Mac's lights rock! Used mine this week. Good stuff. 
B


----------



## JimD

Mac that is a fancy off/ on switch. Mine is more an aggie or Brown and Root engineering switch. I put an extra spade connector in the line close to the handle and just plug and unplug mine.

I have the poor boy set up with a 20 watt Harbor Freight 12 volt light. 40 is brighter but the 20 works all I want to walk in a night.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JimD said:


> Mac that is a fancy off/ on switch. Mine is more an aggie or Brown and Root engineering switch. I put an extra spade connector in the line close to the handle and just plug and unplug mine.
> 
> I have the poor boy set up with a 20 watt Harbor Freight 12 volt light. 40 is brighter but the 20 works all I want to walk in a night.


I dont use switches any more, weak link. You dont need fancy lights to gig, whatever works for you! Gigged lots of flatties with an old kerosene coleman single.

-mac-


----------



## mike latouche

*LED Flounder lights*

Hey Guys: I made my set a few weeks ago. Same set-up on the lights 1 flood and 1 spot. I used an 18 volt dewalt battery from my drill. Mounted using 1 1/4 pvc of off the top of the 3/4 inch pole. Wire coupler fit right on battery and very tight! Battery fits into the pvc. Off sets weight of lights and I let it burn for over 5 1/2 hours. Works great but don't get next to someone using a lantern as the glow of their light will flood yours out. Tried it at Sea Isle last week and I am really impressed. Thanks for all the 2coolers ideas!


----------



## JuiceGoose

Just got my lights and gear and gunna make mine this weekend. I'll try to get some pics of the install.


----------



## OFFtheFLY

Great looking lights goog job ...... Mac


----------



## Bull Red

Good looking lights guys, but I don't see many shoulder straps. What do you guys do with your light when you string a flounder?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bull Red said:


> Good looking lights guys, but I don't see many shoulder straps. What do you guys do with your light when you string a flounder?


Hold it under your armpit pretty much like you would a rod when wade fishing

-mac-


----------



## Bull Red

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hold it under your armpit pretty much like you would a rod when wade fishing
> 
> -mac-


Yeah, but wouldn't it be easier to just sling it over your shoulder like a rifle?

BTW, nice saddle blanket in post #336.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bull Red said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't it be easier to just sling it over your shoulder like a rifle?
> 
> BTW, nice saddle blanket in post #336.


Whatever floats your boat, it hasnt been a problem for me yet but may suit your needs better.

-mac-


----------



## TXXpress

Bull Red said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't it be easier to just sling it over your shoulder like a rifle?
> 
> BTW, nice saddle blanket in post #336.


We hold the pvc light and gig in the same hand when trying to string a fish. The light shines down on the flattie and gives you some help. Under the arm works well also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I wear a led head lamp and click it on right after i gig one. The green light handle goes under my arm and the head rests on the bottom. I flip my flounder over and the point of the gig and all points up while i string it up, that way the fish is on the stringer before its off the gig. You wont lose a flounder if it flops this way. 


-mac-


----------



## JuiceGoose

Has it been decided if the spot light works better above the flood light, below the flood light or in line with it?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Below


-mac-


----------



## JuiceGoose

Thanks.
I've got a couple ideas for ergonomics That I was going to try out. I'd also really like to keep the battery on the light instead of a wade belt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I put my battery in a backpack, its not in the way and cheaper than self contained. You can put fewer batteries in it but it cuts down run time. IMO the benefits dont outweigh cost.


-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345

I like the shoulder strap on mine. I also like the switch. Not a fancy one...but a heavy duty automotive one. And the intergrated D- cell batt pack is a winner in my case for sure.
mac......sorry we couldnt hook up....i had to go.....these crappie were waiting on me!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If you make it back down give me a shout bud!
Nice crappie!

-mac-


----------



## JuiceGoose

I actually thought about hanging the battery from the pole. I've got a couple 12v rechargable 5Ah battery packs that I was going to use. The other idea was to put the battery in the wade belt and on the end of the pole have a 90 degree elbow with small piece of pipe. When you gigged something you could slide the light pole into the fishing pole holder of the wade belt. 

I was wanting to keep as little wire exposed as possible. Getting in and out of a boat with wire all over seems like a pain but I digress.

I've also got a couple 6v slimline battery packs i could hook up in series to get my 12V. They would fit in the pack more betta.!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sounds great, check your pm


-mac-


----------



## ShawnQ

Just so I am understanding this all correctly...

Green Lights, Spotlight underneath the flood light. One of each is sufficient for Galveston water?

Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53

-mac-


----------



## TXXpress

JuiceGoose said:


> I was wanting to keep as little wire exposed as possible. Getting in and out of a boat with wire all over seems like a pain but I digress.


Stuff the extra wire inside the wade belt or backpack. Make sure it's in there loose, so if you need it the wire will flow out and not cut off your power source. That's what we do. :cheers:


----------



## troutsupport

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 538745
> View attachment 538746
> 
> 
> -mac-


that is some intense lighting Mac! very cool.


----------



## Ron R.

First I want to thank Mac, LaddH and others here for the ideas, information and inspiration to build these great lights. My high school bud and I have been gigging on Galveston's West End since the 70's with the older red Coleman lanterns with the reflective plate. We walked in tennis shoes or just went barefooted......not anymore. Nothing wrong with Coleman lanterns, but times are a changing.

My SIL and I decided we would make 2 lights. I bought 2 LED spotlights and 2 LED floodlights from Oznium as Mac recommended. Phil is the owner there and talk about customer service. I emailed him a question at 3am and got his reply within minutes. I know alot of you have the green LEDs. I bought the Cool White ones and they are super bright and have a slight yellowish tint to them. We made the run to Home Depot and Lowes to get the pvc connections as documented here. We made a few changes that may be helpful to others. The pvc piece that keeps the submersible LED light inside the 45 degree pvc is different. Don't know the exact name of the piece but it leaves a bigger gap allowing more of the LED to show. I just had to put a little more clear silicone around the LEDs. I made sure to put plenty of silicone behind the LEDs as well before we glued the pvc together.

Here's a pic to show you what I'm taking about:










My SIL works with a machinist so he asked him to machine the lower LED spotlight pvc casing so more of the LED would show. Instead of cutting and angling the upper LED floodlight pvc casing he cut the pvc to resemble a traffic light. The upper lip protrudes causing the light to be directed with the lower end letting the light disperse well. He even beveled out the bottom rounding it out more. I think this is more for looks, but I like it.

Check it out:










Here's a pic of the lower end of the flounder light with both the lower spotlight and upper floodlight showing:










To power the units we decided to go the RC battery route because we wanted a self-contained unit. We are using a 11.1 v 3 cell LiPO battery that weighs 11.11 oz. They are pricey at $58 each. Venom is the maker. I did a quick test before we went gigging last night and the battery ran 5.25 hrs and was still going strong. We figure we could get 8 or more hrs off each rechargeable battery. We didn't want to have to count our time out in the water and wanted to be able to use it as a general floodlight around the truck. I bought a charger for the batteries for around $75 and it charges each one in about 45 minutes. Yup, going this route is pricey, but I'm figuring keeping these lights for a long, long time.

Here's a pic of the battery for size reference and the 2" compartment it fits nicely in with a screw on top. The main handle is 1" pvc.




























I didn't have time to find a proper strap for the lights. They are super light but I wanted to be able to have hands free operation at times. I tied some rope and made a strap which worked really well. I think I will keep it as is.

I wanted a longer light to be able to get that light out in front of me so the length is 7' long and again it is super light. I drive a '07 Tundra Limited with a short bed but both lights fit diagnolly in the bed so I can lock them up for safe keeping.










In the water the light floats somewhat which works well. Instead of pointing the light vertically with the floodlight on top and the spotlight on the bottom I ran it sideways and moved it 180 degrees in front of me back and forth. Once I made it as far as I wanted to go to the right, I flipped it over and moved it to the left. The longer light covers alot of ground. To keep the light down all I had to do was push it down slightly....no problemo.

I bought some flat black spray paint, but the label on my marine silicone sealant says you can't paint it. All the pvc joints below the waterline are siliconed. Kinda overkill, but I don't want any water behind the light on around the butt connections. We shrink wrapped the connections and electrical taped them. We gigged for 4 hours last night and not a drop of water entered the lights from below. Back to the painting......I'm opting to keep them white as is. I could see the light stick really well even in deeper water.

So, my SIL and I are very proud of our lights. It was a good project for us and as someone said here it makes you feel really good when you gig a flounder knowing you built the light yourself. Again, thanks for all the help Mac.......answering our phone calls and text messages. Man, I wish you lived closer to Houston bro. I may have to hit you up for some custom made flounder gigs (maybe w/ a calcutta bamboo stick and stainless steel gig).

Here's what we got last night. We saw 2 small ones that we scooted off and missed a 15"+ that I wanted my SIL to get with this being his first time.

This is the mama that didn't get away!!!!!



















Here's the low-budget vid................






The strap gives it character. LOL

For those of you that may be discouraged by this DIY project, don't be. It's not difficult and well worth the end result.


----------



## lamar44

Where can I get those led bulbs ?
Thanks, Lamar


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very nice! I like seeing the different ideas. 



-mac-


----------



## Ron R.

lamar44 said:


> Where can I get those led bulbs ?
> Thanks, Lamar


Lamar, order them on-line or call them at Oznium.com. Talk to Phil or Justin.

Here's the links:

http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-spotlight

http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-light

*Put the spotlight on the bottom. * It will shoot a focused light about 8-10 feet in front of you.

*Put the floodlight on the top.* It has a broader light that will go about 3-5 feet in front and is a wider light.

I saw flounders and stingrays about 4 feet before I walked up to them. With my best Coleman lantern I saw both critters about 2-3 feet in front of me. This light is much lighter and safer to carry on your gigging trips. It also doesn't get warm like the lanterns. I've gotten slightly burned a few times when I had to change hands. I carried my light for around 3 hours maybe more and it was really nice.

Be sure to follow the directions posted here so read through all the threads. If you have any questions all here will be able to help you. Smackdaddy (Mac) is a great guy and can walk you through it as well.


----------



## txrednecktx

i have sat here the past hour an a half reading this thread. i had planed on building one myself but was wondering if anyone has one they would sell? Im looking for one that has the self contained d cell battery's. pm me if you have one you'd sell or could build me one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pm sent


-mac-


----------



## JuiceGoose

Finally got around to making my light. I went with the basic single bulb design thats been posted all through this thread. My only modification was to put a fitting at the very back so that I can slip it into the rod holder on my wade belt. Last picture was taken on my back porch. You can see how the light rakes across the ground. Overall easy to do and should work much better then a lantern.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice man!

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## LaddH

Beautiful!


----------



## Ron R.

Ran a test of the RC battery we rigged up to each of our lights this weekend. The lights ran 12 hours straight before dimming. They ran another hour until they went dark. 13 hours is more than enough time. 

What I like about the RC batteries is they only weigh 11.11 oz and you can insert them at the end of the light stick. I was initially worried about the run time using these smaller, light weight batteries, but not anymore.

I'm painting the lights this week........sanding the pvc first to get the Krylon spray paint to stick well. Will do a fine sanding in between the 2-3 coats I put on. 

Will post pics of the finished product.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If you get the rustoleum camouflage ultra flat black you dont have to sand the pvc. Its made to bond to it. I painted one of the first ones i built with it and the paint has not scratched off at all. If you sand pvc it will leave tiny marks you can see even with fine sand paper and after two coats.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## slimeyreel

*lights*

oznium is out of stock on the lights where is another good sight to order them from


----------



## Smackdaddy53

slimeyreel said:


> oznium is out of stock on the lights where is another good sight to order them from


Ebay may have some

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Jfish1972

*LED single flood*

Okay well after reading all these posts and pics of fellow 2coolers, i have finally decided I am going to build one of these lights. I just recently went gigging with my trusty old coleman lanterns and was suprised by the number of people I saw using LED held flounder lights. I am definitely behind the times, but I tell you what...it was the most peaceful time I have had on the water in a long, long time. I ended up sticking 3 flatties from 18-22 inches, considering I have not done this in over 15years, I felt mission accomplished. Anyhow, oznium is backordered on the spotlights as most of you know, however, has anyone used just a single flood? The water I walked was suprisingly clear here in the lower laguna, so just curious if anyone has gone with the single flood on the bottom or if I should just wait it out until spotlights are back in stock? Any info or suggestions from you all is appreciated.


----------



## sea ray

Just One More said:


> I have the same question.


 x 2 same here


----------



## foonanas

I read every post in this thread last night.. Good info.. I been building these for a while.. Someone posted the adafruit website looking for a button but only found the momentary waterproof button. here is the one I used

https://www.adafruit.com/products/482

My light below can be completely submerged and has a self contained 12 volt battery. It has a 10 watt led and last about 6 hours with the battery I use..


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You can buy leds on ebay, ill look for the link

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## foonanas

are you asking or telling??? LOL


----------



## big v

Foonanas

Do you mind showing the battery you are using.

Thanks,
KV


----------



## ShawnQ

I use an 8-AA battery pack from radio shack with 8ea 2150mAH rechargeable energizer batteries.

I can run mine for three or four trips at 3-4hrs each time without charging, and they're pretty light.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foonanas

No problem.. Let me get home and I will snap a picture.


----------



## robolivar

Smackdaddy53 said:


> $50 for lights and switch, $50 for the rest. The rechargeable batteries are the way to go.
> Those arent underwater, its at work on caliche gas well pad. Underwater makes a world of difference. I built this one at work today, i love my job!
> 
> -mac-


When i went on Oznium.com the only lights i saw similar to what you metioned were 140 bux. Did the price go up or am I not lookin at the right light? these were the ones i saw "Ultra High Intensity 6W LED Marine Flood"


----------



## LaddH

robolivar said:


> When i went on Oznium.com the only lights i saw similar to what you metioned were 140 bux. Did the price go up or am I not lookin at the right light? these were the ones i saw "Ultra High Intensity 6W LED Marine Flood"


http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-light

1watt spot and flood 17.99

Good for you for building these yourself! They are very easy to build.
Nothing better than sticking flounder using a setup you built youself.Most quetions on the build are answered in this thread. Any other questions just ask.
Mac nor I have any secrets about these.
Mac - Here goes the thread again.176,500 views and still smokin'. 
Ladd H


----------



## JuiceGoose

Hey guys I finally got a chance to try out the single flood 1watt oznium in LA this past weekend. Honestly I wasn't really impressed with how far or well I could see. I think the spot light would help out. Have you all tried the single flood compared to the spot over the flood to see how much more you were able to see?


----------



## LaddH

JuiceGoose said:


> Hey guys I finally got a chance to try out the single flood 1watt oznium in LA this past weekend. Honestly I wasn't really impressed with how far or well I could see. I think the spot light would help out. Have you all tried the single flood compared to the spot over the flood to see how much more you were able to see?


What's up with that? Don't you believe us. Spot and flood combo is a proven design I came up with after some field testing and Mac fine tuned. Yes I tried a single flood and a single spot and yes the combo is much better.
Congrats on doing it yourself.


----------



## JuiceGoose

LaddH Sorry to not clarify. I wasn't using the 1watt led I've actually found a source for a 10watt led. Sorry to doubt you oh great one!!!!


----------



## LaddH

JuiceGoose said:


> LaddH Sorry to not clarify. I wasn't using the 1watt led I've actually found a source for a 10watt led. Sorry to doubt you oh great one!!!!


I was joking . I am always looking for a better way so anything you are doing to improve things is great. I don't see why a 10 watt flood would not work. I think Bill L. of the Facebook flounder gigging page designed one with a a large LED and it worked for him and I think Mac has built them with a single large flood. I am sure they will chime in.


----------



## paymerick

foonanas said:


> No problem.. Let me get home and I will snap a picture.


You make it home yet?


----------



## speck14

*sweet set up*

Yeah ive never been floundering want to get in to it. Three mile cut prolly wont be to bad to try since i live here in matagorda. Is there an iso online to put on of these together?


----------



## JuiceGoose

Speck just look through the beginning of the topic and there are plenty of specs.
Ebay has all sorts of led lights to tickle your fancy.


----------



## speck14

*Thank you*



JuiceGoose said:


> Speck just look through the beginning of the topic and there are plenty of specs.
> Ebay has all sorts of led lights to tickle your fancy.


Thanks will look this weekend four day weekend finally a couple of days off. Thanks again.


----------



## JimD

Mac, 

I knew that you had been gauging too long with out fishing when you are out on the pad site trying to gig. Course around Corpus and in the brush you might gig a lot of things at night on some of the ranches. Not sure what the length is to gig a legal rattle snake. Guess if the snake is longer than the gig pole it is not legal.  

Good looking light.


----------



## mr crab

Just bought the stuff to make 3 setups.... gonna make the flood on top/spot on bottom original ladd/smak version. Got the led's, switches, and the 8aa battery holder from oznium for $155. Got 24 rechargeable aa batteries from all-battery online for 45. So $200 plus PVC for 3 rigs. Thanks for all the info guys. I used to gig on the reg on the south shoreline of big matty. Now I live on Sabine. I hope these will work here.


----------



## JimD

Hey Mac, Did you two ever go gig?

Just make sure he is not an Aggie before you go gigging with them. Gigging does not mean the same thing to them.


----------



## mr crab

for ya'll that made the original flood over spot setup, did you point the flood downward or parallel to the ground?


----------



## LaddH

mr crab said:


> for ya'll that made the original flood over spot setup, did you point the flood downward or parallel to the ground?


More or less parallel. The angle will be fixed by the 45 deg connector. Fine tuning will be done by moving the handle. 
When you are floundering you will be moving the light back and forth along the bottom or barely off the bottom.
Post up a photo when you get done. Any questions please ask.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Roba1930

Mac, 

Sent you a PM regarding lights. You receive it?


----------



## mr crab

That pic is worth a thousand words. Thanks mac. Looking forward to getting my parts. I may end up using a pvc bender to get the exact angles I'm looking for. I'll post pics


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Legit!


----------



## fishingmagnet

Thanks for info. I think i will make me one.


----------



## StrikerX

Nice light. Im hoping to test my final prototype tomorrow. I use a 1040 lumen led fixed to a hand made heat sink which will be water cooled. Battery pack is internal and includes led driver and battery recharge circuitry. Battery pack and bulb are accessible in case service is needed.


----------



## StrikerX

Here is prototype #1 at 570 lumens with only 285mA draw off a 12v 2450mA/hr sub c battery pack.


----------



## Ron R.

My son-in-law and I used the info gained here (thxs Ladd and Smack) to build our rigs. We power ours with RC lipo batteries that give us over 12 hours usage....more than enough time so we use ours as general lighting and even keep them going as we travel from site to site. The lipo batteries weigh 11.1 oz.

The flood and spot combo works for us. My SIL had a guy at his work do some machine work on the ends.


----------



## txteltech

StrikerX said:


> Here is prototype #1 at 570 lumens with only 285mA draw off a 12v 2450mA/hr sub c battery pack.


Nice looking rig


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I just ordered my lights, so I may have a some questions later. I still am not sure how you seal the lights up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I just ordered my lights, so I may have a some questions later. I still am not sure how you seal the lights up.


They are waterproof already! Silicone does wonders too.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport

Just have mac build ya one... he's worked out all the kinks.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

troutsupport said:


> Just have mac build ya one... he's worked out all the kinks.


I asked him, but the poor guy is like me right now... Bowed up with OT at work. I don't mind trying myself. If I screw it up I'll wait till Mac has time.

It can't turn out any worse than the shed I built, or the wagon I rigged up for jetty fishing, or the kid I raised... On second thought, I might have just flushed $100 worth of light and PVC down the toilet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Im working on a new design at the moment, lighter, brighter, quicker to build, same price and I won't have to wait on LEDs on backorder anymore.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Good to see people taking the design and trying to sell them in the classifieds here!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## CopanoRN

Sweet light. Curious on the new design look!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

*Got my lights*

I got the lights in and a three day weekend waiting on me. I hope you guys are around to answer all of my dumb question.


----------



## LaddH

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I got the lights in and a three day weekend waiting on me. I hope you guys are around to answer all of my dumb question.


Bring on the questions.


----------



## JuiceGoose

Wow!!! amazing that rip-n-lips has the set enough to take a free design and then try to sell it on here.. D bag for sure


----------



## mr crab

Just about got my 3 setups built. One last question though. Did yall cut the excess off of the 1 1/4 to 3/4 bushing that holds the led in the 45 for performance reasons? I was thinking that the extra shroud length would focus the spot beam better? Please let me know why all the setups I've seen here have that excesS cut off.


----------



## mr crab

JuiceGoose said:


> Wow!!! amazing that rip-n-lips has the set enough to take a free design and then try to sell it on here.. D bag for sure


I don't think its a d-bag move at all. I like to do things myself, so I took the free advice and info from this thread to make some lights. That being said, I will have about $90 per setup in parts alone.(although that includes a switch and rechargeable aa's that I didn't think came with his) So I don't see a huge profit coming from charging $70. Dude ain't gettin rich on this venture. Especially if that $70 gets somebody thats less crafty out on the water at night that has never seen how much the bay comes alive when the sun goes down. And even better if that somebody brings a kid with them. I think mac & ladds original intent was to get a few more 2coolers to see those sights, and I certainly thank them. Its been years since I've stuck a flattie. Mostly because I lost my gigging lanterns in hurricane ike. This thread got me off my butt to build a few lights, and now my kiddos are gonna get a chance to see those sights you only see with a light in one hand and a gig in the other.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips

*JuiceGoose*



JuiceGoose said:


> Wow!!! amazing that rip-n-lips has the set enough to take a free design and then try to sell it on here.. D bag for sure


Look D BAG, I've actually found a light I like better so I'm trying to sell these to fund the ones I want. Not looking to mass produce these lights and get rich off them, I've got better things to do with my time..... So before you go shooting your mouth off you might want to get the facts first..... And if smack didn't want people copying his design he should have never posted it up in the first place..... If you need to say anything else to me feel free to call or PM me......


----------



## MIKE S.

JuiceGoose said:


> Wow!!! amazing that rip-n-lips has the set enough to take a free design and then try to sell it on here.. D bag for sure


Rip and I put those lights together and while they work well, we found some even better but a little more pricey. Not trying to get rich, just wanting our money back to go toward the new lights. Nevermind, I see Rip beat me to it. Wording is slightly different, but the message is the same...


----------



## mr crab

Just got mine put together. Very well balanced. Just waiting on the battery holders to come in, then its time to stick a few!


----------



## mr crab

Here are a few pics of the project. Thanks guys for all the advice.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

Mine is halfway done, I don't know how big to make the battery compartment yet, and I don't know how to wire it to the switch yet either.


----------



## KillerShrimp

Google toggle switch wiring. It will show a pic of how to.


----------



## LaddH

mr crab said:


> Here are a few pics of the project. Thanks guys for all the advice.


Congrats on a very nice build!


----------



## LaddH

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Mine is halfway done, I don't know how big to make the battery compartment yet, and I don't know how to wire it to the switch yet either.


Very nice with the two floods! For the switch just break one of the lines from the lights going to the battery and wire in the switch. The other wire runs straight to the battery.

The on board battery is nice but the battery stuck in a fanny pack or back pack is reliable and easy to use and gets the weight off your arm. Just a thought.
Switches tend to fail unless they are really rated for it. IP 68 I think. Have a way to bypass the switch just in case unless it really is rated waterproof or submersible
I started out using switches and bypassed them to run the lights directly off the battery hooked up with alligator clips. Mac uses male and female spade connectors.

Let us know how the two floods work.

That is enough unsolicited advice so I'll just say- Go get 'em!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Looks great guys. It is time to get back out and gig!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TXXpress

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks great guys. It is time to get back out and gig!


These bull tides aren't making gigging easy! :hairout:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Mine is halfway done, I don't know how big to make the battery compartment yet, and I don't know how to wire it to the switch yet either.


Would this be enough battery to run these lights for about three hours?


----------



## StrikerX

whats the current spec for the led? how many LED's in parallel?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

StrikerX said:


> whats the current spec for the led? how many LED's in parallel?


Three of those 1watts draw less than 1amp together. For the battery, however many Ah it is is how long it will run on a full charge at a 1 amp draw.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## StrikerX

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Three of those 1watts draw less than 1amp together. For the battery, however many Ah it is is how long it will run on a full charge at a 1 amp draw.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


If 3 leds are pulling 1amp and considered to be 1w each then they must be 3v 350mA and set in parallel. Better to use a 12v battery and put the leds in series. Then you only draw 350mA and triple your battery time.

Smackdaddy...we should get together and talk electronics and flounder stabbing


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

StrikerX said:


> If 3 leds are pulling 1amp and considered to be 1w each then they must be 3v 350mA and set in parallel. Better to use a 12v battery and put the leds in series. Then you only draw 350mA and triple your battery time.
> 
> Smackdaddy...we should get together and talk electronics and flounder stabbing


If I only gig around three hours a night, would the battery I posted a link to work?

Edit: I see I didn't paste the link right in my previous post... Duh, you can tell I'm not in IT anymore.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

The1ThatGotAway said:


> If I only gig around three hours a night, would the battery I posted a link to work?
> 
> Edit: I see I didn't paste the link right in my previous post... Duh, you can tell I'm not in IT anymore.


http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._5000mah_6s_20c_lipo_pack_usa_warehouse_.html

There batteries?


----------



## StrikerX

Yup. At 1A draw thats 5 hours.


----------



## StrikerX

Expensive battery. EPO sells lead acid 12v and 6v batteries. The located on fondren near westpark. I use sub c nimh batteries.


----------



## robolivar

i finally got my light together...
Thanks again Smack, Ladd, for the scoop on these Oznium lights. They are pretty darn bright!


----------



## mr crab

Been twice with the flood on top spot on bottom setup. Water was terrible both times, but still managed to stick a few. I'm thinking about going with 2 spots side by side for better dirty water penetration. anybody using this setup in dirty water, or have a comparison of flood on top spot on bottom vs. side by side spots? Just trying to get some info before I drop more $$$$. TIA as always guys


----------



## mr crab

Hey Smack...did you ever test the lights from the other source, you thought they would be cheaper and brighter, how did they work out?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mr crab said:


> Been twice with the flood on top spot on bottom setup. Water was terrible both times, but still managed to stick a few. I'm thinking about going with 2 spots side by side for better dirty water penetration. anybody using this setup in dirty water, or have a comparison of flood on top spot on bottom vs. side by side spots? Just trying to get some info before I drop more $$$$. TIA as always guys


I made one with side by side spots and it just made it more cumbersome, side by side floods too. The original is the best IMO.
I have new LEDs on the way this week that should blow the others away, gotta make them with the latest and greatest or I will lose customers! 20watts should do the trick and they will be completely my own design and wholesale source so I don't have to worry about Oznium being sold out of LEDs. 
With that being said, I have gigged many limits with all of these designs. Brighter is better usually but they will be heavier and use more battery faster.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mr crab

I had no idea you were selling these. let me know when you get the new design and leds worked out, i'll prolly buy one from you. I honestly thought the only way to get one of these was to make one or get one from somebody else 2cool that was upgrading their setup. looking forward to seeing how the new rigs work


----------



## Trouthunter

Smack's lights are great but he doesn't sell them here, that would be against 2cool rules.

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Trouthunter said:


> Smack's lights are great but he doesn't sell them here, that would be against 2cool rules.
> 
> TH


Nope, sure don't!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## LaddH

mr crab said:


> I had no idea you were selling these. let me know when you get the new design and leds worked out, i'll prolly buy one from you. I honestly thought the only way to get one of these was to make one or get one from somebody else 2cool that was upgrading their setup. looking forward to seeing how the new rigs work


Please make it yourself. It is very easy and folks are here that can walk you through it if need be. It is 2 lights stuck on the end of a piece of pvc with 2 wires going to a battery. The flounder will taste better if you get them with a light you made. Don't be scared.:wink:

I am interested in seeing Mac's new setup too.


----------



## GordaGiggin

Calling this the green monster.....sure it's a little overkill at 50 watts and nearly 5000 lumens but ain't it cool!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

GordaGiggin said:


> Calling this the green monster.....sure it's a little overkill at 50 watts and nearly 5000 lumens but ain't it cool!!


Is that nuclear powered?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## GordaGiggin

Looks that way doesn't it! Lol haven't had it In the water yet but it makes my old 20watt look dim! 2 7ah batteries should run it 3.5 hrs or so, I'm used to carryin 2 in my backpack anyways


----------



## bulletmagnet8541

Saw this thread last week and had to have one. Ordered the lights that night and had them by the weekend. very easy project even for a beginner or someone who is not that handy. 

I was really supprized by how much light these little LED's Put out. I will be testing it out this evening in Trinity. Thanks again to Ladd and Mac for the designs, info and motivation. 

went alittle crazy with the Para cord:brew:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bulletmagnet8541 said:


> Saw this thread last week and had to have one. Ordered the lights that night and had them by the weekend. very easy project even for a beginner or someone who is not that handy.
> 
> I was really supprized by how much light these little LED's Put out. I will be testing it out this evening in Trinity. Thanks again to Ladd and Mac for the designs, info and motivation.
> 
> went alittle crazy with the Para cord:brew:


Nice! I like the tether for the light, great Idea bro. Go slow and you can gig plenty with these lights. I gigged my largest flounder on foot witb this little light two Summers ago.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## robolivar

GordaGiggin said:


> Calling this the green monster.....sure it's a little overkill at 50 watts and nearly 5000 lumens but ain't it cool!!


hey Gorda where you get that LED and how much. Im looking into building 9-10 lights to sell next season and trying to get a bank of light choices goin


----------



## Smackdaddy53

robolivar said:


> hey Gorda where you get that LED and how much. Im looking into building 9-10 lights to sell next season and trying to get a bank of light choices goin


There are thousands of sources overseas

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## robolivar

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are thousands of sources overseas
> 
> Youre right about that
> I just need to devote a little more time to research
> Been on Ebay mostly and found several but I dont know if I trust the quality...almost makes wanna stick to the oznium lights


----------



## Ron R.

robolivar said:


> Smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of sources overseas
> 
> Youre right about that
> I just need to devote a little more time to research
> Been on Ebay mostly and found several but I dont know if I trust the quality...almost makes wanna stick to the oznium lights
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. My son-in-law and I made 2 nice lights using Ladd's and Smack's design. We used the warm white oznium LEDs. We need to make 2 more lights and are thinking about moving to a stronger light, using the same flood and spot light setup. Our 11.1 oz lipo battery in each light gives us 13 hours usage.
> 
> Going with a brighter , reliable led would be great even if our running time was lessened. Any ideas on a quality, brighter led?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jfish1972

Anyone? I was curious to the same question. Thanks to everyone I've put together a couple of lights with the oznium spot/flood combo made famous by laddh and smack. I did make a couple also using the 10watt led ip68 spotlight found on ebay in a cool white color. I did run these lights on 8 AA's and as you guess,more watts = more battery life. Nonetheless, the light was significant and was able to stick a few flatties but water must be clear. Significant advantage when water is murky with the green light though. Has anyone used the RBG lights which come with multiple color modes,also 10 watts?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ebay has 10 watt leds in warm white but green are hard to find. 
I never used the Oznium RGB leds but I did sent the owner Phil Suslow an email asking about them and he said they are not as bright as if you bought a solid color led because the leds are red, green and blue so if you want to use the green it only uses three of the nine led modules in the led. Basically cutting the lumens by 66%

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## robolivar

Ron R. said:


> robolivar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. My son-in-law and I made 2 nice lights using Ladd's and Smack's design. We used the warm white oznium LEDs. We need to make 2 more lights and are thinking about moving to a stronger light, using the same flood and spot light setup. Our 11.1 oz lipo battery in each light gives us 13 hours usage.
> 
> Going with a brighter , reliable led would be great even if our running time was lessened. Any ideas on a quality, brighter led?
> 
> 
> 
> doing the math it looks like your 11.1 oz lipo has about 4000 mAh. thats really good considering the size but i cant seem to find the chargers for very cheap.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron R.

robolivar said:


> Ron R. said:
> 
> 
> 
> doing the math it looks like your 11.1 oz lipo has about 4000 mAh. thats really good considering the size but i cant seem to find the chargers for very cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right bro, the charger cost me about $85. Since we have 2 lites that works out good for us.
> 
> I'm going to make 2 more lights using brighter cool white LEDs. I going to look on ebay as Smack suggests. Just want to be sure I get a quality LED.
> 
> Hey Smack, can you give us a good lead on a quality brighter LED? It would be much appreciated bro!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ron R. said:


> robolivar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right bro, the charger cost me about $85. Since we have 2 lites that works out good for us.
> 
> I'm going to make 2 more lights using brighter cool white LEDs. I going to look on ebay as Smack suggests. Just want to be sure I get a quality LED.
> 
> Hey Smack, can you give us a good lead on a quality brighter LED? It would be much appreciated bro!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am still looking my self. The ones I got in are not at all what I planned on and the money I would have to put in them is not worth the return unless I only build them for myself. I am right in the middle of building a poling skiff at the moment and that is my priority other than chasing big trout when I get a day off.
> All I can say is research as much as possible.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy
Click to expand...


----------



## StrikerX

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ebay has 10 watt leds in warm white but green are hard to find.
> I never used the Oznium RGB leds but I did sent the owner Phil Suslow an email asking about them and he said they are not as bright as if you bought a solid color led because the leds are red, green and blue so if you want to use the green it only uses three of the nine led modules in the led. Basically cutting the lumens by 66%
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


the reason for the lower lumen on rug is because it is a 3 or 4 led array. Each led is a different color. Only one led illuminates where as a single color array is configured so that all 4 led are in series internally.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Alright guys, I have been working with Oznium.com on designing a user friendly 20 watt LED housing that recieves 1" pipe threads and is completely waterproof out of the box. These are twice the light my 10 watts were. I designed them with all of you in mind that would like to build your own. Very easy to build and much cheaper than paying someone to build them. 
It is funny that I saw a 10 watt flounder light being sold at the recent fishing show that is EXACTLY like the ones I have built for many of you. 
Here are the very first pictures of the prototype i built today. It took about 30 minutes and less than $100 worth of materials. I will do a follow up with directions on how to make your own. These are my 20 watt Oznium Eclipse units. It is time to gig some flatties! 































































http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## HoustoneD

Very nice.


----------



## LaddH

Congrats Mac on the next generation of flounder lights.
Home made made easy. 

LaddH


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Thanks for sharing your idea even if people are potlicken your idea for profit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport

Killer Stuff Mac.. nice work


----------



## ShawnQ

Is oznium selling this led?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

ShawnQ said:


> Is oznium selling this led?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I checked out their site and they are. Even mentions flounder in their ad.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robolivar

*awesome!*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> I checked out their site and they are. Even mentions flounder in their ad.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


OH YEA! now this is what we have been waiting for. i had found some green 3watt lights identical to the ozniums and at the same price, but you cant beat this light...that I know of.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I checked out their site and they are. Even mentions flounder in their ad.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


Of course they are, I wouldn't claim it if it were a fib.
This light is so easy to build even a caveman can do it. There is no reason to build a 30 watt, this one is bright enough to see further than your gig can reach. I am working on the actual step by step directions and materials needed to build one and it will be on the site soon. I did it for you guys and for me because I have no time to build lights any more.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Of course they are, I wouldn't claim it if it were a fib.
> This light is so easy to build even a caveman can do it. There is no reason to build a 30 watt, this one is bright enough to see further than your gig can reach. I am working on the actual step by step directions and materials needed to build one and it will be on the site soon. I did it for you guys and for me because I have no time to build lights any more.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


You da man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Of course they are, I wouldn't claim it if it were a fib.
> This light is so easy to build even a caveman can do it. There is no reason to build a 30 watt, this one is bright enough to see further than your gig can reach. I am working on the actual step by step directions and materials needed to build one and it will be on the site soon. I did it for you guys and for me because I have no time to build lights any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I need to hire a few cavemen...
> Or just put my jobless friends to work.
Click to expand...


----------



## sharkchum

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Alright guys, I have been working with Oznium.com on designing a user friendly 20 watt LED housing that recieves 1" pipe threads and is completely waterproof out of the box. These are twice the light my 10 watts were. I designed them with all of you in mind that would like to build your own. Very easy to build and much cheaper than paying someone to build them.
> It is funny that I saw a 10 watt flounder light being sold at the recent fishing show that is EXACTLY like the ones I have built for many of you.
> Here are the very first pictures of the prototype i built today. It took about 30 minutes and less than $100 worth of materials. I will do a follow up with directions on how to make your own. These are my 20 watt Oznium Eclipse units. It is time to gig some flatties!
> View attachment 1220394
> 
> View attachment 1220402
> 
> View attachment 1220410
> 
> View attachment 1220418
> 
> View attachment 1220426
> 
> View attachment 1220434
> View attachment 1220442
> View attachment 1220450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 Those look a lot brighter than mine, they light up the dogs good. I may have to build a couple for my buddy Bin Lee, the oil spill killed all the ribbon fish in Moses Lake and he needs a different food source.


----------



## lucejb

Do u mind sharing where u purchased light, switch, and batteries. Looks good and half price of ones sold @ boat & fishing show. Look forward to making 2. Thxs


----------



## Smackdaddy53

lucejb said:


> Do u mind sharing where u purchased light, switch, and batteries. Looks good and half price of ones sold @ boat & fishing show. Look forward to making 2. Thxs


No switch, just straight to the battery, switches are a PITA. 
Oznium has these lights.
Read the rest of the thread before this and you will get a feel for why I did this.
Yes, these are better than MY design that guy was selling at the fishing show. Twice as bright, 20 watt versus 10. Next year he will probably have these on the racks but the joke is on him because a % of every one went to me. 
I will do more in depth instructions and put them on their website so I don't have to keep posting it on here over and over. Give me some time and I will get it going. 
All you need is a 5 foot stick of 1" pvc, a 1" tee, two caps, one 1" male threaded fitting, pvc primer and glue, a deer feeder battery, 14 gauge wire, two spade connectors that slip on the battery terminals, two butt connectors, silicone and teflon tape for the pipe threads and a pair of wire pliers. Oh, a fanny pack/mini backpack for the battery, stringer, wading boots and a gig. 















http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trout Wrangler

Great idea. Are you using a white or green LED? I couldn't really tell from the picture.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Trout Wrangler said:


> Great idea. Are you using a white or green LED? I couldn't really tell from the picture.


I like green best for all water, warm white is ok for clear conditions but not as easy on the eyes. Flounder are actually attracted to the green.















http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I got out last night and was a little late for the flounder as I saw about 300 nice beds, lots of small flounder and got two about 16". I started gigging at 3:30 AM and fished tops until about 8 AM before I had to get home to sleep before my night shift tonight.
The 20 watt Ozniums far exceeded my expectations. Here are a few pictures I took last night. 
Flounder front and center, about 15 feet away.



























One of a couple hundred flounder beds Last night. Even a few sting ray beds later in the night but no one was home.








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishingmagnet

Smack,
What is a PITA?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fishingmagnet said:


> Smack,
> What is a PITA?


A type of sandwich OR a pain in the ***

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## backbay2

*the wifes light stick*

here is mommas light stick, just need to mount the light


----------



## Smackdaddy53

backbay2 said:


> here is mommas light stick, just need to mount the light


Wrong forum...bahaha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## backbay2

*ha ha nice*

well played


----------



## Smackdaddy53

backbay2 said:


> well played


Are you going with the 20 watt?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## backbay2

*20w eclipse*

I have one green 20w and two 20w warm white lights built... The pink stick built for my wife is a completely different set up (LED I had already) so we will so how it works. I will post pics soon of the completed set ups.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice, post em up. Id like to see more action photos of people gigging on foot.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Reloder28

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like green best for all water, warm white is ok for clear conditions but not as easy on the eyes. Flounder are actually attracted to the green.
> View attachment 1226650


What's the dog's opinion?


----------



## robolivar

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice, post em up. Id like to see more action photos of people gigging on foot.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Gunna go grab 2 of the 20watts right now. BTW Smack ..those are some sweeeet lookin pics of that light in action. 
Im gunna devote alot more time to gigging this year and guarantee some good action shots along with videos.
to be continued...


----------



## robolivar

shows them as being backordered already ...I knew I should have got some the first day..smh..

Smack- 
any chance you have an idea of when theyll have some more? if not all good, still putting order in.


----------



## Mallardman02

It said backorder when I ordered mine last week. It shipped the same day though. 
The light is freaking heavy. I plan making it this weekend.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mallardman02 said:


> It said backorder when I ordered mine last week. It shipped the same day though.
> The light is freaking heavy. I plan making it this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Once you get it in the water it is bouyant and easy to sweep back and forth with. 
They only machined about 30 on the first run but now they will pump more out at once since Phil sees it has some demand. 
If you guys have any problems whatsoever Oznium will replace the leds no questions asked.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Here is a tip that may help your lights stay more parallel to the bottom instead of pointing down and making you hold it low to stay flat...
Take your heat gun ($20 at harbor freight) and heat up the lower half of the shaft and slightly bend it. Here is a picture of mine, notice the slight bend.

If you think these lights are heavy, go back to packing around a lantern full of kerosene like we used to! Haha









http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## robolivar

Mallardman02 said:


> It said backorder when I ordered mine last week. It shipped the same day though.
> The light is freaking heavy. I plan making it this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


thanks Mallard, i hope mine do too


----------



## Mallardman02

This is what it looks like out of the box.





















.

I am not familiar with the end connection. Did you cut it off and attach a neg and pos wire?


----------



## Reloder28

I placed my order on Tuesday. It said they were on backorder but I did it anyway. Received this message today:

Good news! Your order at Oznium.com has been shipped.

Our trained dolphins have carefully packed and shipped your order with USPS Priority Mail.
Your tracking number is: XXXXXXXX

Assuming there's no delays by the post office, it will likely arrive by Monday, April 21st.

Tue, Apr 15 - Order placed at 8:29 am Colorado time
Thu, Apr 17 - We ship your order from our Colorado warehouse at 11:35 am
Fri, Apr 18 - 1st business day (still in transit)
Sat, Apr 19 - 2nd business day (20% chance it will be delivered)
Sun, Apr 20 - (not a business day, and nothing moves)
Mon, Apr 21 - 3rd business day (70% chance it will be delivered)


----------



## robolivar

yea i got the same email today. The guys over at Oznium are awesome.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cut it off and do this, that attachment is for a 120v adapter. I hope you guys like the design, I figured it would make it much easier to build your own with less tools. A heat gun is handy though. 














http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Mallardman02

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cut it off and do this, that attachment is for a 120v adapter. I hope you guys like the design, I figured it would make it much easier to build your own with less tools. A heat gun is handy though.
> View attachment 1277290
> View attachment 1277298
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Thanks that helps out alot!


----------



## backbay2

don't forget the inline fuse!


----------



## Kentadg

Smack- I got mine today..it came with the spot lens on it. I tried getting it out for the 
flood lens swap out...don't want to break it but do I just pry the spot lens out?


----------



## Kentadg

Never mind...the lens just popped out. Thanks for all the info Smack!


----------



## Reloder28

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I will do more in depth instructions and put them on their website...SmackDaddy


Whose website?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Oznium

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Reloder28

Thank you. I found it.


----------



## Kentadg

Great customer service from Oznium. Ordered a cool white 20 watt and a 20 watt green led. The green was back ordered. Oznium stated I would recieve the cool white on Saturday and the green in 7-10 days. I recieved the cool white on Friday but the flat flood lens was smashed. I left them a message via email on Friday. They said the would be shipping the flat lens ASAP. The mail man showed up Saturday with a 20 watt green led  checked the mail this morning and my flat lens had come in. The way business should be done! I got my light assembled and gigged last night. I'll try and post some pics tonite.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I talked the owner of Oznium into expanding their line of LED light bars to offer several lengths and warm white and green to the line up. These are going to make some great flounder lights for my boat. For now they are working on 12", 24" and possibly 36" light bars that are fully waterproof and super bright. All aluminum housing and stainless hardware on these bars. Similar to the other light bars out there but not as pricey. Getting some for my boat, Jeep and tractor. You can look at them on the website under Tractor Work Lights but I will get them moved to the Marine LED section soon. 








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## rcowboy

U know u promised me u would take floundering before anyone else. I have paternal connections.


----------



## robolivar

Awesome! They will be going on my boat as well! Keep it up tha good work smack.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

rcowboy said:


> U know u promised me u would take floundering before anyone else. I have paternal connections.


We will go soon, promise.
I just passed your house earlier on the way to work, I think that way is shorter.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## GOT EM'

What size wire did you use to run to the battery after you cut it?


----------



## EndTuition

Good deal. Been waiting for a marine version at a decent price.
Do you know if they swivel so you can point them up/down once mounted ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Got em-
14 GA is enough, LEDs draw very little amperage so wire size is actually better in the smaller gauge.
End tuition:
Yes they do, each base swivels also for different mounting positions. 
Wider warm white and green coming soon. 24" for sure and possibly 36" if the others sell fast enough. I am pretty sure they will go fast.









http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## quackiller




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Alexnillo

Is that a flatty right above the crab in the green light?


----------



## JSAPP

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Of course they are, I wouldn't claim it if it were a fib.
> This light is so easy to build even a caveman can do it. There is no reason to build a 30 watt, this one is bright enough to see further than your gig can reach. I am working on the actual step by step directions and materials needed to build one and it will be on the site soon. I did it for you guys and for me because I have no time to build lights any more.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Did you ever post the step by step with materials? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## quackiller

Alexnillo said:


> Is that a flatty right above the crab in the green light?


Yes, sadly that flounder is undersized though.


----------



## Rusty S

JSAPP said:


> Did you ever post the step by step with materials? I can't find it anywhere.


There is an LED light store that just opened in Alvin by the TSC, they are an online store but keep a storefront and business hours. I will get the name or maybe someone will post it up if they know it, it just opened and is a supply to make all kinds of custom LED flashlights. rs


----------



## quackiller

This however is my biggest of the year so far


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Rusty S said:


> There is an LED light store that just opened in Alvin by the TSC, they are an online store but keep a storefront and business hours. I will get the name or maybe someone will post it up if they know it, it just opened and is a supply to make all kinds of custom LED flashlights. rs


I will get the directions done asap. They will be on the Oznium website as well.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Aghunter

*Battery*

I was wondering if you are still using the standard 12v deer feeder battery for the 20W light you are using now. I'm very interested in building one on my own but am wanting to build a battery into the handle. And what is the run time you are getting from this light? I've been using the academy light lugging around a backpack full of batteries for awhile and wanting to try to get away from that.


----------



## JSAPP

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I will get the directions done asap. They will be on the Oznium website as well.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 Good deal. I ordered two of the green ones. I could just build them like the ones I have, but yours looks much cleaner.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Aghunter said:


> I was wondering if you are still using the standard 12v deer feeder battery for the 20W light you are using now. I'm very interested in building one on my own but am wanting to build a battery into the handle. And what is the run time you are getting from this light? I've been using the academy light lugging around a backpack full of batteries for awhile and wanting to try to get away from that.


You should have been around when we had to haul around a hot, heavy Coleman single mantle lantern all night to gig flounder from dark to daylight when there were no limits! 
Look at the Ah rating on the battery vs the amps the LED draws. I still use the same 7.5Ah battery and it has not dimmed my light before I gigged a limit or gave up yet.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Aghunter

*Thanks*

I wasn't around during the no limit days but I do remember having the Coleman lantern and mosquito's, and being able to get two limits by staying after midnight. I was looking at the Oznium website and couldn't find the specks on the amps for the 20W green LED you have been talking about. I'm not very good with the electrical part of this. Us operators just call I&E when something screws up.


----------



## robolivar

Aghunter said:


> I wasn't around during the no limit days but I do remember having the Coleman lantern and mosquito's, and being able to get two limits by staying after midnight. I was looking at the Oznium website and couldn't find the specks on the amps for the 20W green LED you have been talking about. I'm not very good with the electrical part of this. Us operators just call I&E when something screws up.


http://www.oznium.com/home-super-bright-spotlight/tech

This ^ is the technical info


----------



## Kyle 1974

I bought one of those 10 watt lamps from ozonium, but the back cap doesn't have the threaded plug for a PVC fitting to go into... is it just the 20 watt that has that cap?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Kyle 1974 said:


> I bought one of those 10 watt lamps from ozonium, but the back cap doesn't have the threaded plug for a PVC fitting to go into... is it just the 20 watt that has that cap?


Yes, I designed only the 20 watt with the threads that recieve the PVC fitting. It is also filled with epoxy so it is fully waterproof if water gets past the threads. You can use a heat gun to mold a 2" 45 degree fitting to mount the. 10 watt in with silicone. That is how I built them before.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Kyle 1974

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes, I designed only the 20 watt with the threads that recieve the PVC fitting. It is also filled with epoxy so it is fully waterproof if water gets past the threads. You can use a heat gun to mold a 2" 45 degree fitting to mount the. 10 watt in with silicone. That is how I built them before.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


dang... oh well, I'll have a couple extras I guess. I really like the way that 20 watt has that fitting.

do you recommend filling the 10 watt with silicone all the way or just around the fitting? so you used the heat gun to deform the 2" fitting enough to cram into the back of that light?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Kyle 1974 said:


> dang... oh well, I'll have a couple extras I guess. I really like the way that 20 watt has that fitting.
> 
> do you recommend filling the 10 watt with silicone all the way or just around the fitting? so you used the heat gun to deform the 2" fitting enough to cram into the back of that light?


Fill it up, a little extra silicone actually keeps the housing from being too bouyant and you will be fighting to keep it under if you don't. Here is the old 10watt, still great lights, at least 100 2coolers own one or several







20watt







Silicone in 20watt just in case







Tools and materials







More







One cut for a 5 foot joint of 1" pvc and one 4 1/2" piece for handle














Slight bend in bottom shaft to get light perpendicular to bottom and not shining down too much (heat gun) Twist wires by chucking the ends in a drill and run it to twist them








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tie a knot in wires a little past the end of the handle (not too short, you want the knot to stop inside cap) and fill cap with silicone before gluing on. Glue on and pull wires from the outside to pull knot up into cap with silicone and tape wires off until silicone cures for two days. The light will float and be fully waterproof now. Wires cant be pulled apart inside of handle either because the knot stops it!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## backbay2

*Oznium*

I got an email from Oznium on how to wire up the light... I imagine that was your handy work Smack? I am super impressed with them.

Quick list of how I roll
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-sling-pack/pid-368411

http://www.chromebattery.com/12v-10..._d_00000_d_3&gclid=CJf4jo7d5b4CFavm7AodrSIAFg

http://hooksetgear.com/store/hookset-pro-series-stringer/

http://www.dx.com/p/professional-15...34520?tc=USD&gclid=COrT9Njd5b4CFSgQ7AodLBoA5g

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d....oap?ck=Search_N0360_-1_-1&pt=N0360&ppt=C0005

http://www.delcity.net/store/2!Way-...t_1.r_IF1003?gclid=CNyW7MDf5b4CFavm7AodrSIAFg


----------



## Smackdaddy53

backbay2 said:


> I got an email from Oznium on how to wire up the light... I imagine that was your handy work Smack? I am super impressed with them.
> 
> Quick list of how I roll
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-sling-pack/pid-368411
> 
> http://www.chromebattery.com/12v-10..._d_00000_d_3&gclid=CJf4jo7d5b4CFavm7AodrSIAFg
> 
> http://hooksetgear.com/store/hookset-pro-series-stringer/
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/professional-15...34520?tc=USD&gclid=COrT9Njd5b4CFSgQ7AodLBoA5g
> 
> http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d....oap?ck=Search_N0360_-1_-1&pt=N0360&ppt=C0005
> 
> http://www.delcity.net/store/2!Way-...t_1.r_IF1003?gclid=CNyW7MDf5b4CFavm7AodrSIAFg


Very nice man! I am glad you like them. I like the modified handle, great Idea. I guess the pink one is waiting on a backordered unit?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## backbay2

Very nice man! I am glad you like them. I like the modified handle, great Idea. I guess the pink one is waiting on a backordered unit? 




Nah... it now has a double 10w light set up for kicks, but hasn't been water/field tested yet.


----------



## mr crab

Stuck these on Fathers day weekend in G-Bay with the original flood over spot design. Thanks for all the tips. We had a ball out there. Building a 20w unit as I type. I'll post a pic when its done. I'll second the tip about bending the main pole some. It takes a lot of wieght off the rig and is much more comfortable. You da man Smack.


----------



## robolivar

UN-BAN THE MAN ALREADY. He has offered more more knowledge to 2coolers than 95% of the people on here.


----------



## jampen

You got about 5 guys that, any time Smack writes anything, they dog-pile him.


----------



## robolivar

i know...its rediculous how some get so butthurt when you speak your mind.


----------



## lucejb

Found the web page and switch, but did not see the light you used. What's the bulb you uses
D and what section is it under?


----------



## Flounder Face

Now that smacks gone, who will tell the donkeys that they are donkeys?


----------



## mr crab

lucejb said:


> Found the web page and switch, but did not see the light you used. What's the bulb you uses
> D and what section is it under?


I made some rigs with the marine spot and flood, and on the latest build I used the 20w eclipse.....go to oznium and search for flounder to find the 20w eclipse.


----------



## robolivar

lucejb said:


> Found the web page and switch, but did not see the light you used. What's the bulb you uses
> D and what section is it under?


http://www.oznium.com/home-super-bright-spotlight

20watt is the Way to go.


----------



## dan_wrider

robolivar said:


> UN-BAN THE MAN ALREADY. He has offered more more knowledge to 2coolers than 95% of the people on here.


X2. I know this is a no-no and the last thing I want to do is get this thread locked or deleted because there is a wealth of info in it but it would be great to see this guy back. 
Guy helped me tremendously with these lights and didn't know me from adam. Seems to be what 2cool is supposed to be about? 
The site is lesser for not having him here in my opinion.


----------



## mr crab

robolivar said:


> http://www.oznium.com/home-super-bright-spotlight
> 
> 20watt is the Way to go.


I agree that the brightness of the 20 watt is a game changer, but I'll have to make a couple trips with it before I'm sold on the benefits of the brightness versus losing the fully self-contained aspect of the original design. I used rechargeable AA's on my initial build and had no wires coming out of the top, and no battery to carry in a backpack. I really like that feature of the first ones I built. There is no doubt about the brightness of the 20w eclipse tho...Dang they bright. Here is a pic of the first build with the batteries housed inside the wand.


----------



## robolivar

mr crab said:


> I agree that the brightness of the 20 watt is a game changer, but I'll have to make a couple trips with it before I'm sold on the benefits of the brightness versus losing the fully self-contained aspect of the original design. I used rechargeable AA's on my initial build and had no wires coming out of the top, and no battery to carry in a backpack. I really like that feature of the first ones I built. There is no doubt about the brightness of the 20w eclipse tho...Dang they bright. Here is a pic of the first build with the batteries housed inside the wand.


yea i did my first light the same way. I used a 8aa battery pack. i used the original lights smack posted. they are only one watt each but they are real bright. Now that this 20watt came out for the same price....ITS ON. got all the supllies to make it just havent gotten to it yet.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

How long does a charge last on the AA'S?

Edit: AA'S Not HH. Sorry. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

Fishin' Soldier said:


> How long does a charge last on the HH?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


ok...now that makes sense..
it lasts for several trips....2-4 hour trips. those 1watt ozniums use VERY little juice. but they are expensive...not sure how efficient the 20watt is but im thinkin ill get 10 hours on a full charge...deer feeder battery 750mah....maybe more.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

robolivar said:


> HH? ohhhh handheld...its early..lol.
> it lasts for several trips....2-4 hour trips. those 1watt ozniums use VERY little juice.


I meant the double A's but I got the same answer regardless. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I meant the double A's but I got the same answer regardless. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


fasho!


----------



## robolivar

this one on the right is a new project im working on before i get the 20watter goin. Will be sure to post pics when im done..


----------



## backbay2

mr crab said:


> I agree that the brightness of the 20 watt is a game changer, but I'll have to make a couple trips with it before I'm sold on the benefits of the brightness versus losing the fully self-contained aspect of the original design. I used rechargeable AA's on my initial build and had no wires coming out of the top, and no battery to carry in a backpack. I really like that feature of the first ones I built. There is no doubt about the brightness of the 20w eclipse tho...Dang they bright. Here is a pic of the first build with the batteries housed inside the wand.


Comparably speaking the self contained units are nice, but there is not that much extra weight added when carrying the battery in a backpack or sling pack. I have fished lanterns(as a kid with my dad), car batteries with a large styrofoam float, and now the 20w eclipse LED set ups. By far, this set up wins. I just toss my gear in the truck and go. I have 4 LED set ups now, I am impressed with how they work, and the quality of light they put out. I have the battery pack set up to build one like yours,(all ordered using this thread) but can't find a good enough reason to build one yet


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thanks for the kind words guys! Here is my opinion on these:

I have made pretty much any type of flounder light possible and used them all...the best all around is the. 20watt single green with a 10Ah battery in a mini backpack. It is almost too easy to build. It takes about 20 minutes each.

Have the self contained battery pack with 5 D cell rechargeable batteries. I made the whole housing, contacts etc and the batteries and charger where almost $100 and too heavy/too involved to build and too many materials.

Had the AAA pack and it does not last long enough for me and rechargeable AA batteries cost as much as a 10Ah with wall charger.

Had the one watt spot and flood in many configurations. They work fine but you know more is usually always better. I will never forget the night LaddH introduced himself to me at POC and showed me the coolest thing I had ever seen in a gigging light. I was old school Coleman all the way.

Built the 10watts in singles and they work great. George Maness has one of my prototype double 10 watts. Too heavy and cumbersome for me.

20 watt greens are the balance between enough light and not too much battery consumption. I tried the warm white but for all around clear and murky use the green is still best.

If you want to gig all night in any water clarity on one battery go with the 20watt Green with a 10Ah Interstate gel cell in a mini backpack with the water bladder. Fill with cold water, bug spray and some jerky and you can gig all night if you want. No going back to the boat for anything but to move to another spot or to go home and clean your flatties.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Kyle 1974

smack... what was the life of the AA battery pack with the 20 watt LED from Oznium?


----------



## Ron R.

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys! Here is my opinion on these:
> 
> I have made pretty much any type of flounder light possible and used them all...the best all around is the. 20watt single green with a 10Ah battery in a mini backpack. It is almost too easy to build. It takes about 20 minutes each.
> 
> Have the self contained battery pack with 5 D cell rechargeable batteries. I made the whole housing, contacts etc and the batteries and charger where almost $100 and too heavy/too involved to build and too many materials.
> 
> Had the AAA pack and it does not last long enough for me and rechargeable AA batteries cost as much as a 10Ah with wall charger.
> 
> Had the one watt spot and flood in many configurations. They work fine but you know more is usually always better. I will never forget the night LaddH introduced himself to me at POC and showed me the coolest thing I had ever seen in a gigging light. I was old school Coleman all the way.
> 
> Built the 10watts in singles and they work great. George Maness has one of my prototype double 10 watts. Too heavy and cumbersome for me.
> 
> 20 watt greens are the balance between enough light and not too much battery consumption. I tried the warm white but for all around clear and murky use the green is still best.
> 
> If you want to gig all night in any water clarity on one battery go with the 20watt Green with a 10Ah Interstate gel cell in a mini backpack with the water bladder. Fill with cold water, bug spray and some jerky and you can gig all night if you want. No going back to the boat for anything but to move to another spot or to go home and clean your flatties.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Great post that has helped many old and new giggers! Thanks Smack!

Still using my 1w top/bottom set-up with my lipo battery. Did cost me some change, but I like it. Don't miss the old Coleman set up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Kyle 1974 said:


> smack... what was the life of the AA battery pack with the 20 watt LED from Oznium?


I would not even try it because I gig for more than an hour or two. Figure out the Ah rating on the battery pack and then divide that by the amp draw of the light and you get how long it will last. That is not even taking in account that once the battery is drained to a certain point the light loses intensity. 
The 10watt light draws about 1 amp so a 7Ah battery lasts about 7 hours on a full charge. I think the 20 draws about twice as much juice (naturally). If a two pound battery is too heavy to carry in a pack I am sorry! We used to pack those hot Colemans full of fuel dangling by a coat hanger/water hose handle for hours on end when the limits were not in place. As stated, I think the 20W/10Ah setup is best all around.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gater

*Battery*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I would not even try it because I gig for more than an hour or two. Figure out the Ah rating on the battery pack and then divide that by the amp draw of the light and you get how long it will last. That is not even taking in account that once the battery is drained to a certain point the light loses intensity.
> The 10watt light draws about 1 amp so a 7Ah battery lasts about 7 hours on a full charge. I think the 20 draws about twice as much juice (naturally). If a two pound battery is too heavy to carry in a pack I am sorry! We used to pack those hot Colemans full of fuel dangling by a coat hanger/water hose handle for hours on end when the limits were not in place. As stated, I think the 20W/10Ah setup is best all around.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Mac do you have a picture of the interstate gel your using and where are you buying them.


----------



## backbay2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I would not even try it because I gig for more than an hour or two. Figure out the Ah rating on the battery pack and then divide that by the amp draw of the light and you get how long it will last. That is not even taking in account that once the battery is drained to a certain point the light loses intensity.
> The 10watt light draws about 1 amp so a 7Ah battery lasts about 7 hours on a full charge. I think the 20 draws about twice as much juice (naturally). If a two pound battery is too heavy to carry in a pack I am sorry! We used to pack those hot Colemans full of fuel dangling by a coat hanger/water hose handle for hours on end when the limits were not in place. As stated, I think the 20W/10Ah setup is best all around.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


He's BACK!!! Welcome back SMACK.... this is the exact battery I use from amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/BATTERY-10-5AH-SCOOTER-EMBASSY-12CE10/dp/B008D5YV0Y
This is the largest battery I can run with my sling pack, I could step up to a bigger battery with a small backpack, but I like the weight of this one and the dimensions work with my current set up..


----------



## robolivar

What up Smack ..glad to have ya back.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

backbay2 said:


> He's BACK!!! Welcome back SMACK.... this is the exact battery I use from amazon...
> http://www.amazon.com/BATTERY-10-5AH-SCOOTER-EMBASSY-12CE10/dp/B008D5YV0Y
> This is the largest battery I can run with my sling pack, I could step up to a bigger battery with a small backpack, but I like the weight of this one and the dimensions work with my current set up..


How long does it actually last, vs what the equation shows?

10.5ah/2.7a=3.8 hrs

When does it begin to dim? Hour 2? Hour 3?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

well hell i was gunna use my 7.5ah deer feeder battery for the 20watt..guess ill have to step it up to the 10.5ah


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

This looks like a great battery for this application. 15ah, 9.2lbs 6"Ã-4". Sealed battery.

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/62602/BAT-UB1215042MM.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

Fishin' Soldier said:


> This looks like a great battery for this application. 15ah, 9.2lbs 6"Ã-4". Sealed battery.
> 
> https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/62602/BAT-UB1215042MM.html
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


that sucker is damm near 10lbs man...wouldnt want it on my back all night


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Im curious to see how long the 10ah battery lasts tho. Math says 3.8 hours. If that is true even longer then it would be great. Like smack said though it will begin to dim after some time.

Just looked that 10ah battery weighs 7.45 lbs. 1.7lb difference is not much. 

5 hours is about the length of time I am normally out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman

These new Li-PO motorcycle batteries are all the rage for the racers because most weigh right around a pound and have more power than a traditional lead acid powersports battery. When you pick one of these up it is freaky how light they are. Deals are on Amazon - http://shoraipower.com/batteries-c41


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Power Rating Specs for the Li-POs - http://shoraipower.com/battery-specifications


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Pocketfisherman said:


> These new Li-PO motorcycle batteries are all the rage for the racers because most weigh right around a pound and have more power than a traditional lead acid powersports battery. When you pick one of these up it is freaky how light they are. Deals are on Amazon - http://shoraipower.com/batteries-c41


Whoa! They are light as heck but expensive as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

now those are BADA$$...buuuut 159 bucks for the one id like to have....cant do it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

robolivar said:


> now those are BADA$$...buuuut 159 bucks for the one id like to have....cant do it.


I think I am gonna go with the 15ah unless someone can give first hand knowledge on the 10.5ah

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

yea i think i like that one too....even at 9lbs its still the best buy


----------



## Red3Fish

Jeeesuusss Guys! I just found this thread today, and burnt most of the morning reading it. I am about too old to flounder again, BUT DANG IT, I WANT ONE!! LOL Just kidding. 

Later
R3F


----------



## Bull Red

I really like the lights y'all are building. I think I have been inspired to build some too. So Oznium for lights, 1000bulbs for batteries, hardware store for PVC, wire, connectors, silicone? Did I miss anything? Backpacks?

Oh, and welcome back Smack!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I don't think the amp draw on those 20 watts is right because I gigged for over six hours a couple of weeks ago with the 20 watt green and 10Ah battery fully charged and never noticed it dimming. I believe the battery voltage would have to drop below 9 volts for the light to not have enough juice to burn.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't think the amp draw on those 20 watts is right because I gigged for over six hours a couple of weeks ago with the 20 watt green and 10Ah battery fully charged and never noticed it dimming. I believe the battery voltage would have to drop below 9 volts for the light to not have enough juice to burn.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Well? Any fish? How did the green perform?

I have a cool white ordered right now. It shipped today.

I have a 12ah gel sealed battery here at the shop I am going to take to the house and probably use it. It has set on the shelf for a while I need to charge it up and see if it's still any good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Well? Any fish? How did the green perform?
> 
> I have a cool white ordered right now. It shipped today.
> 
> I have a 12ah gel sealed battery here at the shop I am going to take to the house and probably use it. It has set on the shelf for a while I need to charge it up and see if it's still any good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


My buddy and I limited two nights in a row. Green is where it is at, if you hold that cool white next to the green you would see why. Cool white reflects too much off particles on the water and just flat out does not penetrate the water like warmer colors on the spectrum. Warm white is ok but green hands down is the best for all water from gin clear to muddy. 







That flounder was visible from over 15 feet away!















http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Well ****. I thought the cool white would be better. Screwed the pooch that one. Ordering green in just a second. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Red

Mac is that a spot or flood? 20 watt?


----------



## robolivar

Bull Red said:


> Mac is that a spot or flood? 20 watt?


looks like the spot to me but not sure...the second pic looks like the flood lense.


----------



## Yak a Tak

Light is the same, just different lens, right? Flat vs concave I think.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

It is the flood lens. The spot is too narrow.

Fishinsoldier, you should have read the whole thread! Haha. Green without a doubt. The flounder are actually attracted to it. 
Cool and warm white causes them to be spooky.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

585 posts!! Lol 

Ive been following this thread since it started just now decided to build one. Im sure I read it before. No worries, their return policy is solid. Im building two, one for my gf and one for me.

She has been hooked after last year.

Our lights were rudimentary and I carried a car battery behind me dragging my kayak.

Not anymore!! Thanks guys.

I found a couple batteries at my work shop on the shelf a 7ah and a 12ah. I will compare them side by side. 12ah weighs 7.8lbs. 7ah is about half that. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I apologize if this was already discussed earlier, but has anyone considered or built one with both a spot and a flood? You could get a pattern like a car headlight where if you shift it slightly left, you could get a long reach, shift it right and you could get a broad flood pattern.


----------



## robolivar

My first build has two floods and a spot...helps, and especially when u put a good spread on the lights, making sure the angles are all covered


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pocketfisherman said:


> I apologize if this was already discussed earlier, but has anyone considered or built one with both a spot and a flood? You could get a pattern like a car headlight where if you shift it slightly left, you could get a long reach, shift it right and you could get a broad flood pattern.


Get the 20watt and there is no need for a spot and a flood. Trust me, I have tried it all and as stated, the 20watt green with flood lens is the best. I designed the housing to be simple yet effective and that is what it is.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## backbay2

Fishin' Soldier said:


> How long does it actually last, vs what the equation shows?
> 
> 10.5ah/2.7a=3.8 hrs
> 
> When does it begin to dim? Hour 2? Hour 3?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I've gigged 3.5 hrs with no issues.. That being said, I had buddies using the same lights, same night, gigging with 9ah batteries and the same amount of time, I agree with Smack and I think the power usage may be wrong on the 20w... If not, the math doesn't add up... But either way, it has not been an issue at all.


----------



## backbay2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get the 20watt and there is no need for a spot and a flood. Trust me, I have tried it all and as stated, the 20watt green with flood lens is the best. I designed the housing to be simple yet effective and that is what it is.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I will respectfully agree and disagree with Smack on this one... I use the 20w green myself when I gig with friends... The fish ARE attracted to it, heck the drum swim right up to it, but I've been gigging a while and can "spot" the fish, I put my buds on my "Warm White" lights and they can see much better, and I have not had any fish spook yet, also up to this point I had never gigged with a green light before, always with underwater "White" lights... This being said, I have yet to be out on a calm night gigging on a sandy bottom where I can tell the true performance of the green light.. Put proof is in the pictures, and those pics sure are prettty


----------



## Smackdaddy53

backbay2 said:


> I will respectfully agree and disagree with Smack on this one... I use the 20w green myself when I gig with friends... The fish ARE attracted to it, heck the drum swim right up to it, but I've been gigging a while and can "spot" the fish, I put my buds on my "Warm White" lights and they can see much better, and I have not had any fish spook yet, also up to this point I had never gigged with a green light before, always with underwater "White" lights... This being said, I have yet to be out on a calm night gigging on a sandy bottom where I can tell the true performance of the green light.. Put proof is in the pictures, and those pics sure are prettty


Murky water is where the green shines. Warm white may outperform green in gin clear water but in the murk the green wins every time. Just my opinion.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mr crab

Kyle 1974 said:


> smack... what was the life of the AA battery pack with the 20 watt LED from Oznium?


It won't work. I put an ampmeter on the 20w setup I just built. It pulls right at 2 amps. So 7.5 amp/hr deer feeder battery would give you about 3 hours, but Like smak said 10 amp/hr battery is the perfect size for running the 20w LED's......I already have 3 18 amp hour batteries I bought for hog hunting at night with LED's, so Imma use those. Lil heavy, but I already have em and $$$ is a lil tight right now.


----------



## mr crab

Going to g-bay to try em out tonight. Taking the whole fam damily. Gonna be my son's first gigging trip. I hope this rain hasn't murked up the water too bad. I hope to post pics of a successful trip on Monday. As I stated before, thanks to Ladd, Smak and everybody that has contributed to this thread. It has spurred so many of us to get outdoors, and to introduce others to what our Texas bays look like at night. There's nothing like it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Kyle 1974 said:


> smack... what was the life of the AA battery pack with the 20 watt LED from Oznium?





mr crab said:


> It won't work. I put an ampmeter on the 20w setup I just built. It pulls right at 2 amps. So 7.5 amp/hr deer feeder battery would give you about 3 hours, but Like smak said 10 amp/hr battery is the perfect size for running the 20w LED's......I already have 3 18 amp hour batteries I bought for hog hunting at night with LED's, so Imma use those. Lil heavy, but I already have em and $$$ is a lil tight right now.


A standard AA has 1.5v and around 1.8-2.4ah capacity. 8 double AA's hooked up in series + to - down the line will get you 12v but Ah stays the same. Hooked up in parallel + to + and - to - will get same voltage (1.5v) but AH is compounded by number of batteries.

In this instance you will have 12v but the same Ah capacity of one double A.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr crab

Fishin' Soldier said:


> A standard AA has 1.5v and around 1.8-2.4ah capacity. 8 double AA's hooked up in series + to - down the line will get you 12v but Ah stays the same. Hooked up in parallel + to + and - to - will get same voltage (1.5v) but AH is compounded by number of batteries.
> 
> In this instance you will have 12v but the same Ah capacity of one double A.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


correct.....although there a varying amp/hr ratings available in the AA size. Still 10amp/hr, Sealed Lead Acid is the best combination of size, value, weight, and runtime for running the 20 watt led's.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

mr crab said:


> correct.....although there a varying amp/hr ratings available in the AA size. Still 10amp/hr, Sealed Lead Acid is the best combination of size, value, weight, and runtime for running the 20 watt led's.


Yes sir. I was speaking in general about the double A's you wont get more than an hr out of them at best.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Look for concentrations of bait over the flats and you will usually gig a few in that area. When you see one, even a small one, start scanning tge area around it for more. You usually find them in small groups. 
I gigged a limit in about ten steps once and even gigged two laying on top of each other. Both through the head and did not even know the other one was under it. That was a first!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Look for concentrations of bait over the flats and you will usually gig a few in that area. When you see one, even a small one, start scanning tge area around it for more. You usually find them in small groups.
> I gigged a limit in about ten steps once and even gigged two laying on top of each other. Both through the head and did not even know the other one was under it. That was a first!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Also, if u find an area that is holding flounder you can usually find some there every trip. Unless of course, you hammer that spot too much. I gig about once a month and can usually go to the same spot and find some fish every time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## backbay2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Look for concentrations of bait over the flats and you will usually gig a few in that area. When you see one, even a small one, start scanning tge area around it for more. You usually find them in small groups.
> I gigged a limit in about ten steps once and even gigged two laying on top of each other. Both through the head and did not even know the other one was under it. That was a first!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Soon as I gig a flounder I make sure he is secure, (not stringered yet) and start looking around.... Gigging doubles in the same area is not uncommon at all... Points and reef edges always seem to hold a few fish too..


----------



## Yak a Tak

I'm at Home Depot right now getting everything I need. Lights expected to arrive on Tuesday


----------



## txteltech

I ordered lights yesterday and will be building 4 of them!! Thanks for all the help Mac 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackiller

. Light has been working pretty good this year. Light, effective, decent price. Makes those flounder unmistakeable.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Great job quackiller. Looks like you executed a nice kill shot. These lights are the ****.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53

txteltech said:


> I ordered lights yesterday and will be building 4 of them!! Thanks for all the help Mac
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love helping people get some gigging in. These lights are just about as good as they get.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mr crab

the 20 watt rigs worked great. We stuck em fri and sat nights on G-Bay....thanks for all the info and advice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice! Ever heard of gig and release? Haha. Good job, glad you like em.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Yak a Tak

All done, silicone is drying. I'm getting excited!
Made two with 20w green. Received in 2 working days, Oznium is awesome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Gig any grass flounder? They are tough to see with the green light...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## pipeliner345

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gig any grass flounder? They are tough to see with the green light...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Lol!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt

Great. . .now I'm going to have to go back and read through this entire thread and catch up on your setups.


----------



## Yak a Tak

I'm really impressed with the light, 20w is crazy bright!


----------



## robolivar

jetcycles said:


> Great. . .now I'm going to have to go back and read through this entire thread and catch up on your setups.


no need as Smack has said. there were some cool ones that were posted but when the 20watt came into play...they all seem to be obsolete. just look back maybe 8-10 pages and you can find all the pics and info you need on the 20watt build..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

robolivar said:


> no need as Smack has said. there were some cool ones that were posted but when the 20watt came into play...they all seem to be obsolete. just look back maybe 8-10 pages and you can find all the pics and info you need on the 20watt build..


Will have mine built by this weekend. I may give my honey hole a shot Saturday night.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr crab

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Will have mine built by this weekend. I may give my honey hole a shot Saturday night.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


wind gotta lay down some for my Sabinre spots.


----------



## JLeephoto

Thanks for all the info Smack and others. I've enjoyed following the evolution of these and made myself a pair of lights today. The Oznium 20w-ers shipped quick and the assemble would have been just as fast if I didn't have to go to three hardware stores to find the right 1" fittings. What's wrong with Lowes or HD when one store can't have both a 1" threaded adapter AND a 45 degree coupling? 
Anyway, I'm not very handy but this 20W threaded light head makes it easy. My sister is anxious to try this with me so I got both a green and a warm white. I'll keep the one I like best. Hooked them up to a boat battery in a dark garage and they lit the place up! Now to find a good deal on a 12V SLAs. Looks like 8-10amp would be best? What's everyone using to make the connection? 
Picks of the work in progress:


----------



## Lucky

JLeephoto, keep us posted on the warm white and green comparison. I am torn between the two and do not know which one to order. I feel like the warm white will outdo the green, but I still do not know. Some action shots would be nice, too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Spade connectors straight to the battery, no need for fuses, fancy disconnects etc. 
I changed the design a little and made it more streamlined by buying a 6" threaded grey 1" nipple with threads on both ends and threading that into the light, cutting it off at 7/8" and slipping that into the 45 degree fitting. It makes it about 1" shorter than the separate 1" threaded fitting, short piece of pvc and 45. Follow?
danwrider has two that I just built for him this way. Maybe he can post a picture.
No, I am not selling them, this was a one time deal.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## dan_wrider

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Spade connectors straight to the battery, no need for fuses, fancy disconnects etc.
> I changed the design a little and made it more streamlined by buying a 6" threaded grey 1" nipple with threads on both ends and threading that into the light, cutting it off at 7/8" and slipping that into the 45 degree fitting. It makes it about 1" shorter than the separate 1" threaded fitting, short piece of pvc and 45. Follow?
> danwrider has two that I just built for him this way. Maybe he can post a picture.
> No, I am not selling them, this was a one time deal.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I can certainly take a pic when I get home this evening Smack.
Thanks again buddy!


----------



## quackiller

Best customer service and shipping I've ever experienced, oh and they work! 
Couple of 19" flatties from the other day.


----------



## slabnabbin

Anyone have a couple of the 20w green lights they would be wiling to sell? I need a couple for a trip next week but they are back ordered for 3 weeks.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

****. I just ordered 2 last week and they shipped same day. Guess I bought that last. Sorry bud. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLeephoto

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Spade connectors straight to the battery, no need for fuses, fancy disconnects etc.
> I changed the design a little and made it more streamlined by buying a 6" threaded grey 1" nipple with threads on both ends and threading that into the light, cutting it off at 7/8" and slipping that into the 45 degree fitting. It makes it about 1" shorter than the separate 1" threaded fitting, short piece of pvc and 45. Follow?
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Makes sense to make the light protrude less, but I guess I won't know about balance till I get it in the water. I've got some "thread injecting" skills so I think I'm gonna make some little drawstring padded bags to cover the heads similar to a golf head cover.

One thing that might be helpful would be to give the basic shaft length and handle placement dimensions. I know Smack mentioned a 5' shaft but I don't think you said where the handle should go? As you can see, mine were all over the place. Seems like it needs to be long enough to tuck in your armpit. (I know, let the jokes begin :dance

Got an 8ApH Battery today because the 10s were disproportionately expensive compared to the 8s or even the 12s at Battery Plus. The BP salesmen said he thought that was entirely based on popularity. I have a water resistant battery box I made for my kayak depth finder and I wanted this battery to do double duty so 12 was out of the question. If the lights really draw 2amp per hr. as opposed to the 2.7 listed in the specs I should be good with 3-4 hrs. battery life.

Thanks again for a great DIY thread.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JLeephoto said:


> Makes sense to make the light protrude less, but I guess I won't know about balance till I get it in the water. I've got some "thread injecting" skills so I think I'm gonna make some little drawstring padded bags to cover the heads similar to a golf head cover.
> 
> One thing that might be helpful would be to give the basic shaft length and handle placement dimensions. I know Smack mentioned a 5' shaft but I don't think you said where the handle should go? As you can see, mine were all over the place. Seems like it needs to be long enough to tuck in your armpit. (I know, let the jokes begin :dance
> 
> Got an 8ApH Battery today because the 10s were disproportionately expensive compared to the 8s or even the 12s at Battery Plus. The BP salesmen said he thought that was entirely based on popularity. I have a water resistant battery box I made for my kayak depth finder and I wanted this battery to do double duty so 12 was out of the question. If the lights really draw 2amp per hr. as opposed to the 2.7 listed in the specs I should be good with 3-4 hrs. battery life.
> 
> Thanks again for a great DIY thread.


I cut a 5' length of 1" pipe at 24" and that is where the tee goes and works great for the average 6 foot person. 
The way the housing is designed is as cost effective as it can be for Oznium not to have to re-tool their equipment to machine them out differently. The driver for the 20watt LED is larger than the 10 watt so the housing has to be large enough to allow for it plus the amount of heat has to be dissipated by having a larger housing for the led to cool down or you end up cutting down on the life of the LED itself. 
My initial design was to have a threaded fitting coming out of the side of the housing at a 45 degree angle so all you had to do was thread your straight handle right into it with nothing more than a threaded fitting but Phil did not want to spend a bunch of extra money machining them when he was not sure they would sell. Well, I think he may be convinced enough now to invest in my new design soon. Don't hold your breath but a new specialized housing may be in the works. 
These LEDs are not only made for flounder lights but once other people catch on to how they can be used for lighting up corn feeders for night hunting hogs, flounder light racks for boats, etc they will probaby sell even faster. I am making a removeable rack for my boat with 8 of these on it. Should work pretty well.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JLeephoto

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am making a removeable rack for my boat with 8 of these on it. Should work pretty well.
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I look forward to seeing that. I've already been eyeballing my flats boat to see how I might temporarily attach some of these units. Not sure how I'd clamp onto a glass boat without damage but wondering if theirs a way to use the TM mount and/or front cleat...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JLeephoto said:


> I look forward to seeing that. I've already been eyeballing my flats boat to see how I might temporarily attach some of these units. Not sure how I'd clamp onto a glass boat without damage but wondering if theirs a way to use the TM mount and/or front cleat...


I am trying to get Phil to offer the high intensity light bars in green and longer lengths like 24" and 36". He already sent me pricing if he ends up offering them and they are much more affordable than the competitors. You can't beat the shipping and customer service of this company. I have six of the 54watt high intensity 12" light bars in cool white and at 2,800 lumens they are pretty impressive.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## lucejb

What amp light and where can you order the light and batteries.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Oznium.com for the Eclipse 20watt LED

Interstate Batteries for the battery and charger.

It is all in this thread.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## slabnabbin

If anyone has a couple they would let me borrow I would be willing to give you a deposit to cover the cost of them and throw in a case of beer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

slabnabbin said:


> If anyone has a couple they would let me borrow I would be willing to give you a deposit to cover the cost of them and throw in a case of beer.


No beer necessary. Pm sent.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Built two 20 watters tweaking others ideas just a bit. Haven't got'em wet yet but they are bright as hell! Hoping to gig this weekend.

I enclosed the other guys design to go all the way around forearm. Will add pool noodles to tighten it up a bit. Works good in the yard.

Smack is right the switch is a pain in the arse. Did the first one and went direct to battery on second. Already had the switches ordered so I went ahead and tried it. Yup PITA. Works well though. Just unnecessary.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinicaster

Built one today. Like Smack n' Fishing Soldier said....forget that switch!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Here is a set of rough instructions I sent another 2Cooler the other day.

20 watt Eclipse LED

Pvc needed:
1- 5' stick 1" cut at 24" 
1- 4.5" long 1" for grip
1- 1" 45deg 
2- 1" caps
1- 1"x6" long grey nipple threaded on both ends
2- 96" 14 gauge wires
Two butt connectors with heat shrink
Clear silicone
2 spade connectors to clip to battery terminals
Teflon tape for threads

Thread the teflon covered nipple into housing and cut 7/8" long past housing so it will slip into 45 degree fitting and not be seen

Strip wires from light and 96" wires, crimp butt connectors, heat shrink

Pipe cement long drop off pvc you cut, add tee and grip coming up, add top 24" piece, tie overhand knot in wires right at the top of handle, drill two 1/8" holes in end of cap, fill cap with silicone, cement and pull wires thru cap until knots bottom out, fold wires over and tape to cap for two days until silicone cures inside (knots keep you from pulling wires out of butt connectors), crimp spade connectors on wire ends and you are done.
If you want to be able to replace light housing, you may leave slack inside so you can pull out and clip off later and have enough wire to crimp new butt connectors on. 
I never had a light go out in two years so you should be fine!
I use a 10Ah gel battery from interstate and a mini backpack from academy. 
No fuses needed, leds don't draw enough to waste time on them. 
Look at that thread on 2Cool for the pictures.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## dan_wrider

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Spade connectors straight to the battery, no need for fuses, fancy disconnects etc.
> I changed the design a little and made it more streamlined by buying a 6" threaded grey 1" nipple with threads on both ends and threading that into the light, cutting it off at 7/8" and slipping that into the 45 degree fitting. It makes it about 1" shorter than the separate 1" threaded fitting, short piece of pvc and 45. Follow?
> danwrider has two that I just built for him this way. Maybe he can post a picture.
> No, I am not selling them, this was a one time deal.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Here ya go Smac. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thanks Dan. His light is the updated design without the extra piece between the 45 and the housing. It cuts down on the length. 
Here is the previous design. Without the threaded nipple.








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## slabnabbin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No beer necessary. Pm sent.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Big thanks to smack for sending me a couple of his lights at cost and he even went out of his way to mail them to me. Lots of people on here complain about him all the time but he hooked me up when I needed it. Thanks again smack!


----------



## Bull Red

Looks like you got it all worked out Smack. Good job! 

Now if we could just get some 1" PVC 60 degree fittings made.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bull Red said:


> Looks like you got it all worked out Smack. Good job!
> 
> Now if we could just get some 1" PVC 60 degree fittings made.


Take a heat gun to it and make it whatever angle you want! 
A tip for bending pvc pipe at hard angles...fill it with sand then heat up and bend. The sand keeps the pipe from creasing and keeps it round. 
You can probably find 60 degree 1" fittings if you look at a specialty pvc fitting company.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## EdK

Very impressive thread.


----------



## EdK

SOLD OUT! Smackdaddy's thread has contributed significantly to a green light LED shortage with this thread, lol. Anybody got an extra 20 watt Eclipse LED?


----------



## slabnabbin

Got my lights built yesterday and tested the runtime on a 8ah battery and it lasted 6 hours before dimming. The dimming was very obvious and started a very faint flicker soon after. Can't wait to try them out next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

slabnabbin said:


> Got my lights built yesterday and tested the runtime on a 8ah battery and it lasted 6 hours before dimming. The dimming was very obvious and started a very faint flicker soon after. Can't wait to try them out next week!


Good test! I have. 12ah battery imbibing it weighs 9#s but can hardly feel it in the padded backpack im using.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## justletmein

Smack, I wanted to say thanks for sharing all this and helping people along. I built 3 of the gigs, a little differently but same basic design, and my two younger boys gigged their first flounder earlier this week. Would not have happened without this thread. I've wanted to build some lights forever but never did until I saw how simple it was to do so with the 20 watt design. 

Anyhow, for the battery I might have a small contribution for this thread. I have two of these Stealth Cam "waterproof" battery boxes for powering kayak fishfinders so we just used them, they come with a carry strap so no backpack required just toss the battery over your shoulder. Also the box is pretty much waterproof, especially if you take the time to put a little dab of silicone in the plug area, though I wouldn't go submerging it or anything. Since I already had them rigged with quick disconnect plugs they plugged right in to the flounder lights.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Anoyher 2cooler and I are heading out tonight. Hope the water clarity is ok. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

justletmein said:


> Smack, I wanted to say thanks for sharing all this and helping people along. I built 3 of the gigs, a little differently but same basic design, and my two younger boys gigged their first flounder earlier this week. Would not have happened without this thread. I've wanted to build some lights forever but never did until I saw how simple it was to do so with the 20 watt design.
> 
> Anyhow, for the battery I might have a small contribution for this thread. I have two of these Stealth Cam "waterproof" battery boxes for powering kayak fishfinders so we just used them, they come with a carry strap so no backpack required just toss the battery over your shoulder. Also the box is pretty much waterproof, especially if you take the time to put a little dab of silicone in the plug area, though I wouldn't go submerging it or anything. Since I already had them rigged with quick disconnect plugs they plugged right in to the flounder lights.


I think I have 3 or 4 of those cases also--not using them any more. just have strap--no handle-----cams were pos.


----------



## justletmein

Swampus said:


> I think I have 3 or 4 of those cases also--not using them any more. just have strap--no handle-----cams were pos.


If you're not using the cases could I buy a couple from you? I have to make 2 more lights... all these durn kids are expensive! :headknock


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Jean Scurtu said:


> Mac,
> 
> I like your led flounder light,but IMO gigging is not the right fishing and you are very good fisherman so you can catch flounder with the rod.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jean
> 
> This is my light to catch flounder night under light on jig ( in the picture is my friend BILL BATSON-www.batsonentrprises,com-at ROLLOVER PASS) :


This is funny.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yak a Tak

Made a quick walk at Sportsmans Rd, current was pulling hard and had the water mucked up a bit, but we managed to find one in a back lake drain. The 20w did it's job well!


----------



## backbay2

10-15mph winds, low tide, decent water clarity


----------



## backbay2

10mph wind, decent water clarity, sandy bottom


----------



## robolivar

Best deal for lights yet...just bought 3..and 2 more green 20watters...bout to.start buildin...gotta get a trip in here pretty soon..not sure why linkwont paste correctly but just search 12v 10ah battery on amazon. Its.13.99.plus shipping..comes to 22 bux. Damm good deal and its 10.5ah..weighs 8 or 9lbs


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

robolivar said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002QH132Y?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links
> 
> Best deal for lights yet...just bought 3..and 2 more green 20watters...bout to.start buildin...gotta get a trip in here pretty soon..not sure why linkwont paste correctly but just search 12v 10ah battery on amazon. Its.13.99.plus shipping..comes to 22 bux. Damm good deal and its 10.5ah..weighs 8 or 9lbs


Thanks Rob. Just bought one. Needed a second battery. Another 2cooler and I giggled Saturday and found 6 fish but all were undersize or too close to call. Found some big beds and some really fresh ones. Tide was SUPER low and I think they had moved into deeper water.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Thanks Rob. Just bought one. Needed a second battery. Another 2cooler and I giggled Saturday and found 6 fish but all were undersize or too close to call. Found some big beds and some really fresh ones. Tide was SUPER low and I think they had moved into deeper water.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Np soldier! Yea and all this fresh water not helpin. I went out this weekend and hit my usual spots..sievers cut area...only produced one fat red, nice spek and a gaffer. Didnt gig cause clarity was off and wanted.get up early for morn bite, which also.turned out to be a bust..hit boat cut and water looked great...not even a peck....tuff fishn lately...bout to.build a few lights and gig tha **** outta some long awaited spots...time will tell..and so will posts! Good luck my giggers!


----------



## robolivar

Me and buddy Got something in tha making thats gunna provide giggers with everything they need ..and some!...for a reasonable price. Lookout for " GO'in " ..comin soon.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

robolivar said:


> Np soldier! Yea and all this fresh water not helpin. I went out this weekend and hit my usual spots..sievers cut area...only produced one fat red, nice spek and a gaffer. Didnt gig cause clarity was off and wanted.get up early for morn bite, which also.turned out to be a bust..hit boat cut and water looked great...not even a peck....tuff fishn lately...bout to.build a few lights and gig tha **** outta some long awaited spots...time will tell..and so will posts! Good luck my giggers!


If u need a hand with the boat hit me up.

After u build the lights we will get together and give it a go.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

Fishin' Soldier said:


> If u need a hand with the boat hit me up.
> 
> After u build the lights we will get together and give it a go.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Hel yea. I got a big proj comin to and end at work.here in about 2 weeks..after that im.down...prolly take a week.or two off


----------



## Smackdaddy53

robolivar said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002QH132Y?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links
> 
> Best deal for lights yet...just bought 3..and 2 more green 20watters...bout to.start buildin...gotta get a trip in here pretty soon..not sure why linkwont paste correctly but just search 12v 10ah battery on amazon. Its.13.99.plus shipping..comes to 22 bux. Damm good deal and its 10.5ah..weighs 8 or 9lbs


You are better off buying from Interstate. After shipping they are not much cheaper AND Interstate will back up their batteries if one craps out.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## robolivar

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are better off buying from Interstate. After shipping they are not much cheaper AND Interstate will back up their batteries if one craps out.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Guess ill have to checkem out


----------



## backbay2

incoming tide, 8 to 10 mph wind, decent clarity


----------



## Lucky

I have one light for sale. Brand new green 20watt. Pm me.


----------



## lucejb

*Where did you get your waterproof green light*

Wanted to know who to order the green light for flounder rig and what wattage?.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

lucejb said:


> Wanted to know who to order the green light for flounder rig and what wattage?


There is at leas 66 pages detailing who, what, where,when, how, A few reports mixed in as well.

Please read about the last 10 and you will know all u need to know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Change

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here is a set of rough instructions I sent another 2Cooler the other day.
> 
> 20 watt Eclipse LED
> 
> Pvc needed:
> 1- 5' stick 1" cut at 24"
> 1- 4.5" long 1" for grip
> 1- 1" 45deg
> 2- 1" caps
> 1- 1"x6" long grey nipple threaded on both ends
> 2- 96" 14 gauge wires
> Two butt connectors with heat shrink
> Clear silicone
> 2 spade connectors to clip to battery terminals
> Teflon tape for threads
> 
> Thread the teflon covered nipple into housing and cut 7/8" long past housing so it will slip into 45 degree fitting and not be seen
> 
> Strip wires from light and 96" wires, crimp butt connectors, heat shrink
> 
> Pipe cement long drop off pvc you cut, add tee and grip coming up, add top 24" piece, tie overhand knot in wires right at the top of handle, drill two 1/8" holes in end of cap, fill cap with silicone, cement and pull wires thru cap until knots bottom out, fold wires over and tape to cap for two days until silicone cures inside (knots keep you from pulling wires out of butt connectors), crimp spade connectors on wire ends and you are done.
> If you want to be able to replace light housing, you may leave slack inside so you can pull out and clip off later and have enough wire to crimp new butt connectors on.
> I never had a light go out in two years so you should be fine!
> I use a 10Ah gel battery from interstate and a mini backpack from academy.
> No fuses needed, leds don't draw enough to waste time on them.
> Look at that thread on 2Cool for the pictures.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Smack, I would like to thank you for all of your help and patients on Facebook. I was finally accepted on the site and received a warm welcome. I've got my 20 watt green built and also made a nice cooler float out of 4" PVC. I would like to also thank everyone else for their many contributions to this forum. Thanks All.
I can't wait to test the light in the field!


----------



## pipeliner345

Are them barbs on that gig legal? I think you better check into that! If your in texas. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## GordaGiggin

Barbs are just fine FYI


----------



## Cool Change

pipeliner345 said:


> Are them barbs on that gig legal? I think you better check into that! If your in texas.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I hope so. Titanium Cosson Gig. I'm in Alabama.


----------



## justletmein

Cool Change, what are those black straps you have secured on the 4" PVC?


----------



## Cool Change

justletmein said:


> Cool Change, what are those black straps you have secured on the 4" PVC?


1" Nylon Strapping. You can find it in the crafts section at Walmart.
I used all stainless # 10x32 screws with 3/16 x 1" washers and locking nuts and in the center I used 3/16 x 1" washers on both sides of the strapping and used 3/16 stainless rivets.


----------



## justletmein

Awesome, thx!


----------



## Cool Change

justletmein said:


> Awesome, thx!


Anytime!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cool Change said:


> Smack, I would like to thank you for all of your help and patients on Facebook. I was finally accepted on the site and received a warm welcome. I've got my 20 watt green built and also made a nice cooler float out of 4" PVC. I would like to also thank everyone else for their many contributions to this forum. Thanks All.
> I can't wait to test the light in the field!


Very nice! I just drag mine on a stringer but that is nice. 
Don't worry about the barbs, they are legal. That law is an old one that has been off the books for years. Why would barbs be illegal when it is legal to shoot them with a bowfishing arrow?


----------



## Bull Red

I need to buy a battery charger for my flounder lights. What are you guys using?


----------



## robolivar

Bull Red said:


> I need to buy a battery charger for my flounder lights. What are you guys using?


this is the one i have but im sure some have found cheaper on amazon.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/wil...48782&Ntt=deer+feeder+battery+charger&Ntk=All

well looked into it real quick and this pretty cheap. did see some negative reviews about it on same page though. 
http://www.amazon.com/Sealed-Battery-Charger-UPG-D1724/dp/B001G8AIMU/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1406664322&sr=8-7&keywords=12v+battery+chargers


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*Battery Charger*



Bull Red said:


> I need to buy a battery charger for my flounder lights. What are you guys using?


If any of you guys are like me you probably have a few "battery chargers" laying around the house. I had a box of misc power cords from things dead and long gone. Well, I searched through and found one that put out 1A of DC current. Cut the plug end off and take a multimeter and test the wires to determine which is positive and which is negative. Crimp on some alligator clips red for positive and black for negative. You now have a small trickle charger for you batteries. You dont want to charge these small batteries on fast charge anyways. Leave overnight and it should be fully charged. See example below.

Input: 120VAC 60 HZ
Output: 12VDC @600MA

This one puts out 600 milliamps of current. It will charge your battery as well just at a slower rate.


----------



## Bull Red

This is the spec sheet for the batteries I bought. The way I read it (near the bottom of the 2nd page) it says my charger should not put out more than 2.5 amps. Is that correct? I'm thinking about buying a 10/2 amp charger. Or would it be better to just get a trickle charger that puts out 1 amp or less? https://www.1000bulbs.com/pdf/ubD5743-spec.pdf

Thanks for your help. I'm electrically challenged. :spineyes:


----------



## Bull Red

Well after doing some more research, most of the SLA battery chargers I'm finding are rated for 500 mA. So I guess that's what I will get.


----------



## Cool Change

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice! I just drag mine on a stringer but that is nice.
> Don't worry about the barbs, they are legal. That law is an old one that has been off the books for years. Why would barbs be illegal when it is legal to shoot them with a bowfishing arrow?


We've been having an over abundance of sharks close to shore here this year. So I kind of like the idea of keeping the blood out of the water if you know what I mean. Especially at night...
Glad to hear the barbs aren't a problem. Jim Cosson makes awesome gigs.
Titanium is the way to go. I plan to add more to my collection. I want the 4 and 5 prong on different length poles.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Cool Change said:


> We've been having an over abundance of sharks close to shore here this year. So I kind of like the idea of keeping the blood out of the water if you know what I mean. Especially at night...
> Glad to hear the barbs aren't a problem. Jim Cosson makes awesome gigs.
> Titanium is the way to go. I plan to add more to my collection. I want the 4 and 5 prong on different length poles.


I have a double with all thread and prefer my single prong barbless. Stick em and hold em down then slide your hand under. Game over.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

Fishin' Soldier said:


> If any of you guys are like me you probably have a few "battery chargers" laying around the house. I had a box of misc power cords from things dead and long gone. Well, I searched through and found one that put out 1A of DC current. Cut the plug end off and take a multimeter and test the wires to determine which is positive and which is negative. Crimp on some alligator clips red for positive and black for negative. You now have a small trickle charger for you batteries. You dont want to charge these small batteries on fast charge anyways. Leave overnight and it should be fully charged. See example below.
> 
> Input: 120VAC 60 HZ
> Output: 12VDC @600MA
> 
> This one puts out 600 milliamps of current. It will charge your battery as well just at a slower rate.


There u go! Soldier got the right idea..wish i woulda though of that..got plenty of thos chargers in tha junk droor!


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Cool Change said:


> Jim Cosson makes awesome gigs.
> Titanium is the way to go. I plan to add more to my collection. I want the 4 and 5 prong on different length poles.


Do you have contact info for that gig head? Thanks


----------



## spotsndots

Can any of you please get the lengths of these sections (A,B,C)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

spotsndots said:


> Can any of you please get the lengths of these sections (A,B,C)? Thanks in advance.


Buy a 60" stick of 1" pvc and cut it at 24". Not sure what his other piece is cut at but I never needed it.


----------



## justletmein

^^ I measured each piece in the hands of the kids and wife and cut them all a little different lengths. Now we just have to be sure to grab the right ones so they'll fit.


----------



## backbay2

spotsndots said:


> Can any of you please get the lengths of these sections (A,B,C)? Thanks in advance.


Each light is set up a little different in length. It would be best to dry fit your light first to your height. Ultimately you want a light where you are not hunched over to get it in the water. Smack is correct, if I am reading his post right, this is the first set of lights I have built with "C" which is not needed. I can get you measurements but my lights may not fit your height.


----------



## spotsndots

Thanks for the response guys. I ordered the lights on Monday and I am supposed to have them here by tomorrow and I cut and pre-assembled the rigs last night without gluing them so when the lights get here and I need to make adjustments I can. I am going to start with leaving the "C" piece on their at about 8 inches so I can store them in my rod holders on my boat while running across the water to my flounder spots.

Hopefully tomorrow night I'll be gigging!! Just gotta find the batteries here local so I don't have to wait for UPS.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Interstate


----------



## spotsndots

thanks Smack. One of my customers is close to there so I will swing by and get a couple


----------



## backbay2

spotsndots said:


> I am going to start with leaving the "C" piece on their at about 8 inches so I can store them in my rod holders on my boat while running across the water to my flounder spots.
> .


I'm sure you'll find out soon enough, but the light does have some weight to it, so upside down in the rod holders may be hard on the PVC(I just carry mine laying down), also make sure you get everything good and sealed, even thought the lights are "water tight", water can still get in your connections and in your light. so don't waste your $$ and put some extra silicone around any openings.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

backbay2 said:


> I'm sure you'll find out soon enough, but the light does have some weight to it, so upside down in the rod holders may be hard on the PVC(I just carry mine laying down), also make sure you get everything good and sealed, even thought the lights are "water tight", water can still get in your connections and in your light. so don't waste your $$ and put some extra silicone around any openings.


This


----------



## Sancroix

At the risk of being repetitive I want to thank Smackdaddy and all those who have contributed to this 2-year-long thread. It's inspired me to set aside the store-bought incandescent lamp, and build one of my own. The parts are all here, and I'll assemble tomorrow. The quick parts list you provided, Smack, calls for a 1x6 nipple threaded on both ends, then cutting the grey piece to leave 7/8" exposed to slip into the 45 degree elbow. I bought three grey pieces in varying lengths to experiment with. also bought a 90 degree elbow, but having dry-fit the pieces I can see how the 45 works better. Definitely will be adding silicone to all the joints that go into the water. I hope to share successful results soon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sancroix said:


> At the risk of being repetitive I want to thank Smackdaddy and all those who have contributed to this 2-year-long thread. It's inspired me to set aside the store-bought incandescent lamp, and build one of my own. The parts are all here, and I'll assemble tomorrow. The quick parts list you provided, Smack, calls for a 1x6 nipple threaded on both ends, then cutting the grey piece to leave 7/8" exposed to slip into the 45 degree elbow. I bought three grey pieces in varying lengths to experiment with. also bought a 90 degree elbow, but having dry-fit the pieces I can see how the 45 works better. Definitely will be adding silicone to all the joints that go into the water. I hope to share successful results soon.


You got your poop in a group man. I am glad someone read the thread and figured out what they needed! 
Good stuff, go gigging!


----------



## Sancroix

Well got in the water last night, and the best I can say is nothing blew up, LOL! I drove from Bellaire to Fort Anahuac Park because 1) I had never been and was curious 2) Looked like easy and free access. Arrived around 9PM. No wind. Glass water, but very murky. Couldn't tell how deep it is around the pier. Lot of bait in the water, and bugs in the air. I got suited up and entered the water on the left side of the pier, near the water reeds. Very muddy bottom! Even without me churning things up I couldn't see further than 3 to 4 feet with any sense of clarity. This was with the flood lens installed, and less than 6 inches of water. It looked like a top-down view of a car in fog with the high beams on. Left around 9:40, for the 80 minute drive home. Will have to find another location to try before I think about switching to the convex focus lens. I'll be seeing my Dad in Rockport later this month, so I try the beach there, also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sancroix said:


> Well got in the water last night, and the best I can say is nothing blew up, LOL! I drove from Bellaire to Fort Anahuac Park because 1) I had never been and was curious 2) Looked like easy and free access. Arrived around 9PM. No wind. Glass water, but very murky. Couldn't tell how deep it is around the pier. Lot of bait in the water, and bugs in the air. I got suited up and entered the water on the left side of the pier, near the water reeds. Very muddy bottom! Even without me churning things up I couldn't see further than 3 to 4 feet with any sense of clarity. This was with the flood lens installed, and less than 6 inches of water. It looked like a top-down view of a car in fog with the high beams on. Left around 9:40, for the 80 minute drive home. Will have to find another location to try before I think about switching to the convex focus lens. I'll be seeing my Dad in Rockport later this month, so I try the beach there, also.


There is no reason to use the spot lens, it concentrates too much light and is not a wide enough pattern IMO. 
I can't help murky water, when it's that muddy you may was well try to find some fairly clear water or go home.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sancroix said:


> Well got in the water last night, and the best I can say is nothing blew up, LOL! I drove from Bellaire to Fort Anahuac Park because 1) I had never been and was curious 2) Looked like easy and free access. Arrived around 9PM. No wind. Glass water, but very murky. Couldn't tell how deep it is around the pier. Lot of bait in the water, and bugs in the air. I got suited up and entered the water on the left side of the pier, near the water reeds. Very muddy bottom! Even without me churning things up I couldn't see further than 3 to 4 feet with any sense of clarity. This was with the flood lens installed, and less than 6 inches of water. It looked like a top-down view of a car in fog with the high beams on. Left around 9:40, for the 80 minute drive home. Will have to find another location to try before I think about switching to the convex focus lens. I'll be seeing my Dad in Rockport later this month, so I try the beach there, also.


The pier right there where you're talking about is muddy and nasty bottom and not a good spot to flounder. If you keep on past the pier and follow around to the left go to the end of the peninsula out to the West or your right is a very large flat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sancroix

Thanks guys. And go home I did.
Before I left I did go down that long road that stretches down the peninsula just west of the pier. Scared myself into a change of boxers when a truck followed me down that dead end. Not wanting to make the 10 O'clock news I turned around without stopping to check things out. There was probably nothing to worry about, but I didn't want to find out. If I make it back out to the park I'll get there earlier, and look for the flats.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I thought this thread died when Smack got sent to band camp. I will revive it so some of yall can start your builds again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I was never banned, just could not post! 

Oznium has the 50 watt Eclipse now as well...you won't be sorry if you like the 20 watt.


----------



## jabx1962

Well alright..


----------



## Smackdaddy53

http://www.oznium.com/super-bright-10w-20w-led-spotlight


----------



## LaddH

Hey Mack. I am glad you are back and I am glad this thread is back! Lots of good info here.


----------



## JimD

Just too cold to gig right now.


----------



## txteltech

Glad this thread is back also, tons of great information. I talked with mak on the phone about these lights and I bought the 20 watt lights and built them. The turned out great and he even met me at academy in Victoria to pick out the backpacks for the battery.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was never banned, just could not post!
> 
> Oznium has the 50 watt Eclipse now as well...you won't be sorry if you like the 20 watt.


Ah, ok. Either way welcome back.


----------



## robolivar

i got one of those 50watters and tested it in the living room and WOW...i didnt dare look into it since i learned my lesson with the 20watt light. all i can say is i saw pink spots for about 10 min after paying with that light. oh and they get real hot real fast so keep em submerged 90% of the time or youll burn em up.


----------



## gaftop

robolivar said:


> i got one of those 50watters and tested it in the living room and WOW...i didnt dare look into it since i learned my lesson with the 20watt light. all i can say is i saw pink spots for about 10 min after paying with that light. oh and they get real hot real fast so keep em submerged 90% of the time or youll burn em up.


I will be very interested to hear how that 50w works out for you. Mine are about 1.5 years old and I believe they are 10w, so I am looking to upgrade to the 20w or 50w and trying to decide. I am glad this thread is alive again with Smack back!


----------



## fangard

Just ordered the 20 watt. Will make another rig. Used the two bulb, 1 watt set up last year and was very satisfied with the results. Can't wait to rig up the 20 watt!!


----------



## robolivar

gaftop said:


> I will be very interested to hear how that 50w works out for you. Mine are about 1.5 years old and I believe they are 10w, so I am looking to upgrade to the 20w or 50w and trying to decide. I am glad this thread is alive again with Smack back!


I plan on puttn'er together this or next weekend. I just dont think I'll be doin any giggin til it warms up a lil. I do know its gunna require a few more batteries to keep it powered for the night. I think im going to make a cross strap that holds 3 - 7.5mah batteries with the weight evenly distributed and all three batteries wired together. with more amperage traveling through the wires Ill probably have to goto a 10gauge. I need to look at the charts again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

robolivar said:


> I plan on puttn'er together this or next weekend. I just dont think I'll be doin any giggin til it warms up a lil. I do know its gunna require a few more batteries to keep it powered for the night. I think im going to make a cross strap that holds 3 - 7.5mah batteries with the weight evenly distributed and all three batteries wired together. with more amperage traveling through the wires Ill probably have to goto a 10gauge. I need to look at the charts again.


A single 12Ah should work along with 10Ga wire. As stated keep the 50's on the water as much as possible. LEDs life span are shortened the hotter ther get.


----------



## fangard

What is the best(and smallest) battery I can use with the 20 watt LED. Just need 3-5 hours run time.

Thanks,


----------



## backbay2

Had a heck of a season using the warm whites. I sold my 20w green light set up once I found out it was the worst light for the water conditions I was floundering in. All in all quite a year. Now the 50w in warm white......that I would buy. hope one hits the market soon.


----------



## fangard

backbay2 said:


> Had a heck of a season using the warm whites. I sold my 20w green light set up once I found out it was the* worst light for the water conditions I was floundering in*. All in all quite a year. Now the 50w in warm white......that I would buy. hope one hits the market soon.


Backbay- Care to elaborate? Thanks,


----------



## Smackdaddy53

backbay2 said:


> Had a heck of a season using the warm whites. I sold my 20w green light set up once I found out it was the worst light for the water conditions I was floundering in. All in all quite a year. Now the 50w in warm white......that I would buy. hope one hits the market soon.


I never had a problem gigging flounder in any water conditions with the green LEDs, warm white work pretty well too. You can only gig a few feet in front of you anyway. You make it sound like green LEDs are horrible or something. Not the first time I have read you post this either. 
Clear water







Not so clear


----------



## robolivar

fangard said:


> What is the best(and smallest) battery I can use with the 20 watt LED. Just need 3-5 hours run time.
> 
> Thanks,


7.5 or 8 mh. they sellem at academy or you can get them on amazon real cheap....heres a good one






and theyre real light...around 5lbs.

havent looked at the batteries on amazon in a while but they used to be a lot cheaper. still a better deal than academy though


----------



## robolivar

hey fangard this is a real good deal too.

http://www.replaceupsbattery.com/AP...95-UPS12-7x4&utm_content=apc&utm_campaign=rbc

comes out to 14.97 a battery with free expedited shipping


----------



## fangard

Thanks Robo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

An 8-10Ah will run a 20watt all night.


----------



## robolivar

fangard said:


> Thanks Robo.


No prob.


----------



## backbay2

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never had a problem gigging flounder in any water conditions with the green LEDs, warm white work pretty well too. You can only gig a few feet in front of you anyway. You make it sound like green LEDs are horrible or something. Not the first time I have read you post this either.
> Clear water
> View attachment 1985658
> 
> Not so clear
> View attachment 1985674


Of course, we can agree to disagree. I can gig with green too, but I prefer the warm white. I don't think green is horrible, but I put quite a few of my friends on both lights and warm white wins every time for the inexperienced gigger. That being said I gigged a lot of the season with my green light because I let the newbies use my white. My preference is warm white. Yours is green. no big deal. I'm not bashing you, simply stating that I prefer one over the other. Your selling a product and your pushing the green, I'm not arguing with you, so no reason to get upset. This is not a personal attack, I merely want to offer another opinion. I honestly have nothing but thanks for you. You offered a new perspective on an old set up for me. You rekindled the spark for me to get back out there gigging, you brought a product to the table that cuts my prep time in half, and for that I'm thankful! Good Day!

On a side note......... The first picture is what guys think floundering will be like
The second picture is what a lot of floundering looks like. We call that "the grind"


----------



## polecat

Backbay2, it may be a grind because u missed the flounder right in front of you like in the second picture. Look again there's a flounder there.


----------



## backbay2

polecat said:


> Backbay2, it may be a grind because u missed the flounder right in front of you like in the second picture. Look again there's a flounder there.


 ha ha yeah okay......water conditions, water conditions. Spent a lot of hours on murky water this year, if you can't see the flounder in that you need to get out of the water  now, where's the cat?


----------



## GordaGiggin

IMO 20-30 watt is more than enough light, I built a 50 a while back and it honestly wasn't worth the extra batteries I had to carry to run it, my 20 will run 5-6 hrs off a 7.5ah battery, the 50 would kill a 7.5 in an hour and a half, needless to say it got taken apart and my 20 is all I use to this day...


----------



## RobinBradbery

I just finished up[ a couple of lights and tested them out. I'd say they work great! I definitely need to rig up a backpack or something to carry the battery.


----------



## pocjetty

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never had a problem gigging flounder in any water conditions with the green LEDs, warm white work pretty well too. You can only gig a few feet in front of you anyway. You make it sound like green LEDs are horrible or something. Not the first time I have read you post this either.


 I hope I can sound off on this without ruffling any feathers. Because of all the years of floundering, I am a light fanatic.

Lights have a characteristic called CRI, which stands for "color rendering index". It has to do with how well the human eye perceives things that are lit up by that particular light. The higher the CRI number, the better - with natural sunlight being a 100 CRI. Some of the small portable fluorescent lights are what we call "anti-light". Things are technically lit up, but it's difficult to actually make use of that light. You almost can't read by them, or tie a knot in mono. It's light, but it doesn't work well for human eyes. The same for those nasty yellow sodium vapor street lights. They both have a very low CRI. LED's vary tremendously, and most of the manufacturers haven't submitted their lights for that kind of testing. Some LED's are very much "anti-light".

Next is penetration. You might have noticed that a lot of deep-sea creatures are red - not black as you might expect. That's because red light is the first to be filtered out by the water. As you get deeper in the water, red light just isn't present. So creatures that are red (meaning that they reflect red light) actually disappear much more effectively than if they were black. Green light penetrates water much more than red, which is why green lights got so popular.

BUT (there's always a big but), it's a little different when there is stuff suspended in the water - and there almost always is in the ocean. The composition of the suspended stuff can have a HUGE impact on how light penetrates. There are some areas we flounder that always make my lights look kind of dull and reddish. I used to wonder if my alternator was going, and/or my battery was dying. But it has to do with the kind of material suspended, and along the bottom.

What Backbay2 said was that the green lights were the worst for the conditions he was floundering. And he's probably right. There are times when one light will make the silt in the water light up like fog in headlights, and another light will penetrate much better. From the sound of things, he flounders in an area where green light doesn't work well. But it's also possible that he had some green LED's with a low CRI. Those anti-light LED's are very frustrating. You know everything is technically lit up, but you can't seem to make out anything. I saw some warm white LED's about a month ago that must have had about the worst CRI ever. They were absolutely useless for floundering - but bright.

There's more to it than just that, especially when you start comparing above-water and underwater lights, but I tend to go on way too long.

What I'm saying is that you're probably both right. And that's not a cop-out, it's true. You're both reporting what you are seeing (and not seeing) accurately.


----------



## pipeliner345

I built 2 20 watts last fall. Just got to use them for the first time Tues night. Gigged a limit. They work great!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Gotta gig those suckers in the head to save the meat!!! 
Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gotta gig those suckers in the head to save the meat!!!
> Glad you are enjoying them.


I agree, but as long as they end up in the cooler you aren't missing much.


----------



## Nakamoto2

Hello everyone, when I first started to flounder gig I used a buddies light that after taking the boat out to a little island it decided to die on me when I was 200 yards from the boat, forgot my headlamp and had just seen three sharks swimming around me earlier. So I decided to search for ideas on how to build my own light. I spent hours reading and lurking on this site and ended up building my light based on info I found here. Many folks here have been helpful with others and many of my friends had asked me how to build a light of their own. I am taking classes online through Florida State University and had a instructional project that I had to develop. If this is not allowed please forgive me but it is only meant to hopefully pass on some good information for free. In one of my classes I was required to develop some information to share with others using what they call web 2.0 tools. The below links are three things I put together to share for the class. The first one I created from scratch based on information I found on here, other sites and through building my own but the other two are really collections from information and videos I found online. In the instructions I give a shout out to this site, specifically this chain of posts for the information I found. I hope it is useful and feel free to share the links or make comments. Part of my class is tracking how the information is shared and to get other peoples input and comments. I hope you find it useful and good luck!

Thanks 
Ron

1. Step-by-Step Instructions on How to Build Your Own Gigging Light (PDF can be downloaded)

2. How to go gigging (Items needed, where to go and when to go)

3. How to prepare your flounder for dinner (cleaning and fileting the flounder)


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thanks!
Here is an article about the LEDs I helped Oznium design specifically for gigging lights. I have more projects in the works and better DIY ideas for using these for different applications as well. Thanks Tobin for getting the article in Coastal Angler Magazine in Florida!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar

THATS AWESOME SMACK! PROPS TO YOU! Ive enjoyed the heck outta my smack lights! and so have my friends and fam. They are definitely the best thing goin for the price and ease of building them.
tried to send greens but said i got to spread more reputation first..


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Great thread! Thanks for sharing all of the detailed instructions. 

Just curious if anyone is using the 50W lights yet? Is it worth the extra price of the lights and what kind of battery life can you expect with these?

I have searched for info on the 50, but didn't have much luck. Maybe I wasn't holding my mouth right when searching. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have the first 50 off the assembly line and it is super bright. It draws about 4 amps/hour so you better take 2 10Ah batteries for a night of gigging. Keep one in the boat and just swap when the first one gets dim.
You can also buy lithium ion batteries that are super light with more Ah but pricey.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Thanks Smack! Do you think the 50 is worth the extra hassle of increased battery drain and the requirement of keeping it under water for heat issues?

Went on a maiden voyage of flounder gigging last night (on foot) and had a blast until our battery died. Only ended up with one nice flounder, but managed to get a nice mess of stone crab claws. Looking forward to getting out and exploring some more spots.


----------



## TXXpress

I built two lights using the Oznium 20W green bulbs this winter for kicks. IMHO the 20W doesn't work well in Galveston Bay's water. (It's the water clarity in Galveston Bay that is the problem). The green colored lens is the ticket to cut down on the reflection of particles in the water, but the 464 lumens doesn't cut the mustard for viewing distance. (I even rebuilt the light changing the lenses). I've had it out several nights this year and I still have the same opinion. I've built several of the 12v LED versions with 500+ lumens and they've served me well over the years. The 50W would be the way to go, but you have to carry the two batteries for a walk-in gigger like myself.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> Thanks Smack! Do you think the 50 is worth the extra hassle of increased battery drain and the requirement of keeping it under water for heat issues?
> 
> Went on a maiden voyage of flounder gigging last night (on foot) and had a blast until our battery died. Only ended up with one nice flounder, but managed to get a nice mess of stone crab claws. Looking forward to getting out and exploring some more spots.
> 
> View attachment 2337466


Are you holding your light under water? Looks like it is shining down. They are meant to be run under water. 
I think the 20's are fine but the extra lumens the 50 puts out sure are nice. I am working on a different mounting configuration because of the size of the 50watt housing. More to come when I have more time on days off to tinker. I have been fishing quite a bit in my new boat and we had a baby in December so I don't have as much free time as last year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nakamoto2 said:


> Hello everyone, when I first started to flounder gig I used a buddies light that after taking the boat out to a little island it decided to die on me when I was 200 yards from the boat, forgot my headlamp and had just seen three sharks swimming around me earlier. So I decided to search for ideas on how to build my own light. I spent hours reading and lurking on this site and ended up building my light based on info I found here. Many folks here have been helpful with others and many of my friends had asked me how to build a light of their own. I am taking classes online through Florida State University and had a instructional project that I had to develop. If this is not allowed please forgive me but it is only meant to hopefully pass on some good information for free. In one of my classes I was required to develop some information to share with others using what they call web 2.0 tools. The below links are three things I put together to share for the class. The first one I created from scratch based on information I found on here, other sites and through building my own but the other two are really collections from information and videos I found online. In the instructions I give a shout out to this site, specifically this chain of posts for the information I found. I hope it is useful and feel free to share the links or make comments. Part of my class is tracking how the information is shared and to get other peoples input and comments. I hope you find it useful and good luck!
> 
> Thanks
> Ron
> 
> 1. Step-by-Step Instructions on How to Build Your Own Gigging Light (PDF can be downloaded)
> 
> 2. How to go gigging (Items needed, where to go and when to go)
> 
> 3. How to prepare your flounder for dinner (cleaning and fileting the flounder)


Most of those pictures are mine, thanks for putting together the slide show.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you holding your light under water? Looks like it is shining down. They are meant to be run under water.
> 
> I think the 20's are fine but the extra lumens the 50 puts out sure are nice. I am working on a different mounting configuration because of the size of the 50watt housing. More to come when I have more time on days off to tinker. I have been fishing quite a bit in my new boat and we had a baby in December so I don't have as much free time as last year.


Yeah, we were holding the light underwater. It was one of the Academy halogen bulb lights. This flounder was in about 2" of water so it wasn't really possible to hold the light under. The glare in the pic is from a headlight I had on a low setting.

Congrats on the little one! I have a 20 month old and he has been the best thing that's happened to me. They are a lot of fun


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

TXXpress said:


> I built two lights using the Oznium 20W green bulbs this winter for kicks. IMHO the 20W doesn't work well in Galveston Bay's water. (It's the water clarity in Galveston Bay that is the problem). The green colored lens is the ticket to cut down on the reflection of particles in the water, but the 464 lumens doesn't cut the mustard for viewing distance. (I even rebuilt the light changing the lenses). I've had it out several nights this year and I still have the same opinion. I've built several of the 12v LED versions with 500+ lumens and they've served me well over the years. The 50W would be the way to go, but you have to carry the two batteries for a walk-in gigger like myself.


Thanks for sharing your experience! I'm going to try and order one of the 50w lights to give it a try.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Slapped three of the lights together last night in no time. Two of the 20 watters and a 50 watter. Only made one slight change to the plan and used a 3 conductor 16ga wire instead of the individual wires for a cleaner look and easier to seal.

Painted them black to cover up my atrocious attempt at applying purple primer! They looked like I had just beat Barny the purple dinosaur to death.

Thanks again guys for sharing the plans for these!


----------



## fritz423

You won't get any flounder like that.

You have to use it in water, preferably salt water.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

fritz423 said:


> You won't get any flounder like that.
> 
> You have to use it in water, preferably salt water.


Oh heck! Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fritz423

Oops...Those lights are the bomb. Never try to post and remove an appendix at the same time.

Sorry.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Just a brief update on the 50 watt vs the 20 watt after using them last night for several hours. I was using brand new fully charged 10 AH batteries. 

I will admit that the 50 watt is noticeably brighter than the 20 watt, however I really don't think there is enough benefit to justify the extra cost of the bulb and the considerable extra drain on the battery. I was able to get about 2 hrs and 10 minutes of run time on the 50 watt, and the 20 watt lights were still going strong after ~5 hours of use. When held side by side under water I really couldn't see much further out in front with the 50 watt light than the 20. Lastly, the 50 is noticeably heavier than the 20 and my arm was getting fatigued much quicker. 

These are just my observations and I'm sure others will have differing views. Hopefully, this will help some people make a decision on which setup to build. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky

I had one of the Oznium green lights and it failed the 2nd time out. Not really impressed with the light, either.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Lucky said:


> I had one of the Oznium green lights and it failed the 2nd time out. Not really impressed with the light, either.


Same here, second trip also.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I was happy with the light but didn't last long.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

I'm pretty sure that they warranty them. Did you try sending it back? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Not yet, was going to order the 50 watt and try to return the 20.


----------



## robolivar

they have a real good return policy..plus if you wire the lights right, keep them underwater when on and dont bang them up, they will last you. 
I love the 50..granted it draws some serious juice but its worth it.

i use a long neck koozie to protect the 20 watt lights..it fits on the light perfectly. you could even take the bottom off the koozie and keep the light housing protected while your gigging.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have sold about 200 of them and never had a customer call me and tell me the light failed. 
The 10 watt Eclipse was NOT waterproof, it had to be siliconed. The 20watts are sealed but I still put a bead of silicone on the front lens ring. 
Which one did you guys use? Oznium will replace it. I still have the very first 10watt Eclipse and it still works fine. I actually let a guy borrow it this weekend and he and two of his kids used one light and gigged 15 flounder.


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider

I built one on my own the other week and it worked very well, mine is a two light setup with white LED bulbs. I've only made it out once since I made it and did ok with only 2 flatties...but I didn't stay out for long. The only hard part that I found while building it was soldering the wires to the poles on the bulbs. I'm a novice in this aspect so that is to be expected. I have read about a connector that can be purchased instead of soldering and i may go that rout on my next build.

Here is the one that I built.


----------



## StrikerX

robolivar said:


> they have a real good return policy..plus if you wire the lights right, keep them underwater when on and dont bang them up, they will last you.
> I love the 50..granted it draws some serious juice but its worth it.
> 
> i use a long neck koozie to protect the 20 watt lights..it fits on the light perfectly. you could even take the bottom off the koozie and keep the light housing protected while your gigging.


I second this. Don't use your flounder light as a flashlight then dunk it in water. Most seals can't handle thermal shock. Plus hose down your light after use. Helps keep the salt from building up in small voids of any seals.


----------



## StrikerX

Coastal_RedRaider said:


> I built one on my own the other week and it worked very well, mine is a two light setup with white LED bulbs. I've only made it out once since I made it and did ok with only 2 flatties...but I didn't stay out for long. The only hard part that I found while building it was soldering the wires to the poles on the bulbs. I'm a novice in this aspect so that is to be expected. I have read about a connector that can be purchased instead of soldering and i may go that rout on my next build.
> 
> Here is the one that I built.


Use SN63 or SN96 rosin flux core solder.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have sold about 200 of them and never had a customer call me and tell me the light failed.
> The 10 watt Eclipse was NOT waterproof, it had to be siliconed. The 20watts are sealed but I still put a bead of silicone on the front lens ring.
> Which one did you guys use? Oznium will replace it. I still have the very first 10watt Eclipse and it still works fine. I actually let a guy borrow it this weekend and he and two of his kids used one light and gigged 15 flounder.


I have the green 20 watt Eclipse, I did not seal the lens but did not notice moisture inside the housing. Just the bottom row of LED's light up and they are very dim, worked good the first two trips and then on the third it would not power up. I will take it apart and see if it got water inside.


----------



## justletmein

jjtroutkiller said:


> I have the green 20 watt Eclipse, I did not seal the lens but did not notice moisture inside the housing. Just the bottom row of LED's light up and they are very dim, worked good the first two trips and then on the third it would not power up. I will take it apart and see if it got water inside.


Almost sounds like a bad trailer light ground.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jjtroutkiller said:


> I have the green 20 watt Eclipse, I did not seal the lens but did not notice moisture inside the housing. Just the bottom row of LED's light up and they are very dim, worked good the first two trips and then on the third it would not power up. I will take it apart and see if it got water inside.


That front lens ring has an O ring in it, that is the only thing keeping water out so you need to either tighten the ring down really well or silicone it or both. I never had a problem with any of the ones I built and I have built hundreds.
It sounds like your wire connection is not getting full power. Either way, notify Oznium and send it back for a replacement. 
I don't care what product anyone sells there will never be a 100% success rate. Ask any rod builder.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't care what product anyone sells there will never be a 100% success rate. Ask any rod builder.


Thus the reason for a warranty program.

I have two green 20w and have had no issues.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't care what product anyone sells there will never be a 100% success rate. Ask any rod builder.


I agree, not unhappy with Oznium at all and it was 100X better than the old school days of the lantern. Since I will return this one is it worthwhile to go ahead and replace it with the 50 watt?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jjtroutkiller said:


> I agree, not unhappy with Oznium at all and it was 100X better than the old school days of the lantern. Since I will return this one is it worthwhile to go ahead and replace it with the 50 watt?


The 50 is a little bigger than the 20 but much brighter. I feel the 20's are tge best bang for your buck but if you don't mind spending more for a really bright light they are awesome. I am trying out a few configurations to mount the 50 where it is a little more balanced. In really clear water is where the 50 shines super far. In murky water you will only see so far no matter how bright your light is. I do recommend the extension cable for these LEDs. I got them to offer this design so they can be hooked up securely without butt splices and if you want to replace the housing you can just pull the wire out and unscrew the connector. The 20's work great as hog lights for a deer feeder. You can make a rack that these lights screw into and use them for both gigging and hunting if you like.


----------



## eyef1shin

Nakamoto2 said:


> Hello everyone, when I first started to flounder gig I used a buddies light that after taking the boat out to a little island it decided to die on me when I was 200 yards from the boat, forgot my headlamp and had just seen three sharks swimming around me earlier. So I decided to search for ideas on how to build my own light. I spent hours reading and lurking on this site and ended up building my light based on info I found here. Many folks here have been helpful with others and many of my friends had asked me how to build a light of their own. I am taking classes online through Florida State University and had a instructional project that I had to develop. If this is not allowed please forgive me but it is only meant to hopefully pass on some good information for free. In one of my classes I was required to develop some information to share with others using what they call web 2.0 tools. The below links are three things I put together to share for the class. The first one I created from scratch based on information I found on here, other sites and through building my own but the other two are really collections from information and videos I found online. In the instructions I give a shout out to this site, specifically this chain of posts for the information I found. I hope it is useful and feel free to share the links or make comments. Part of my class is tracking how the information is shared and to get other peoples input and comments. I hope you find it useful and good luck!
> 
> Thanks
> Ron
> 
> 1. Step-by-Step Instructions on How to Build Your Own Gigging Light (PDF can be downloaded)
> 
> 2. How to go gigging (Items needed, where to go and when to go)
> 
> 3. How to prepare your flounder for dinner (cleaning and fileting the flounder)


Anyone have the download they can send me? I have no desire to give slideshow access to all my FB or Linked in Data.


----------



## Mat-the-KIWI

*Advice on lighting build*

Hi all,

I have been following this thread and i'm impressed with the input. I am from New Zealand and we are well behind the times when it comes to floundering with most people using 'off the shelf' low lumen setups... or strapping average underwater torches to a stick as a make shift light rigs.

This forum has inspired me to build my own PVC pipe light rig based on the designs on this forum using the following items:

1/. I plan to have a 1x 20W green LED light setup (20W boat drain plug from Diablo Royale Customs) The LED has a IP68 LED Driver... has anyone used a boat drain plug or got any advice on product from this company with regards to gigging?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREEN-LED-B...LED-/251504829533?vxp=mtr&hash=item3a8edb245d

2/. I plan to have an on/off switch similar to early designs in this forum, but will use a solid state IP68 piezo switch (completely sealed) to prevent mechanical switch failure which has been mentioned in earlier posts. I purchased a piezo switch off Aliexpress.com for NZ$ 30.00 delivered... Piezo switches are also available on Aliexpress.com.

http://www.cnvcb.com/product.asp

3/. I plan to use 4x Lifepo4 3.2V / 5ah cylindrical batteries in the top end of the gigging light stick. These batteries will give 12.8V at 5ah. Each battery is 32mm diameter x 70mm in length, so battery pack will be 32mm diameter x 28mm total... therefore should be a good lightweight compact unit.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ry-Cell-for-ebike-motorcycle/32236813610.html

Anyway, any advice / comments on my planned setup would be appreciate as I want to get this right.

regards, mat.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

Those are bad *** !!


----------



## makoclay

Mat,
Welcome! Post some pictures of some NZ flounder. I'd love to see them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

makoclay said:


> Mat,
> Welcome! Post some pictures of some NZ flounder. I'd love to see them.


That would be very cool.


----------



## LSUALUM

Welcome Mat! The LED boat plug looks pretty interesting. Can you post pictures of your setup after it is complete and maybe some shots of what the light looks like in application under water?


----------



## StrikerX

Mat-the-KIWI said:


> 1/. I plan to have a 1x 20W green LED light setup (20W boat drain plug from Diablo Royale Customs) The LED has a IP68 LED Driver... has anyone used a boat drain plug or got any advice on product from this company with regards to gigging?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREEN-LED-B...LED-/251504829533?vxp=mtr&hash=item3a8edb245d


Wouldn't a spot lens of 15-20Â° work better than a flat lens of 160Â°?



1/. I plan to have a 1x 20W green LED light setup (20W boat drain plug from Diablo Royale Customs) The LED has a IP68 LED Driver... has anyone used a boat drain plug or got any advice on product from this company with regards to gigging?

[URL]http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREEN-LED-BOAT-DRAIN-PLUG-LIGHT-20-WATTS-900-LUMENS-LED-LIGHT-GARBOARD-LED-/251504829533?vxp=mtr&hash=item3a8edb245d

[/quote]

Wouldn't a spot lens of 15-20Â° work better than a flat lens of 160Â°? Its been so long since my first version of underwater light where I did use a flat lens but I also didn't have a collector. I quickly moved to a spot lens and immediately saw results, but now I'm working on a "dimmer" for my lights due to their high lumen output if what the link below says is correct.

http://uwlightdude.com/beam-angle-fact-fiction/


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I like the flat lens on the Eclipse, less sweeping, more coverage in murky water. The spot works OK but the lights put off enough light to penetrate a wide area effectively. I have spotted flounder from 15 feet or more in clear water with the flat lens on a 20watt Eclipse.


----------



## Alstang1

Bump to keep me updated


----------



## sleepersilverado

Here is what I put together with some led's I had laying around from a job.


----------



## Alstang1

Do you have any full length shots? It seems to do the job really well. 


Al Supak's iPhone 6 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepersilverado

Battery is in the wading belt.


----------



## geistmjw

*Battery*

Any one ever try using a cordless tool battery? Been using a 19.2 volt drill battery been working real good so far


----------



## brp73

I was wondering if you could rig up somthing like this to hang off of piers/docks/bulkheads? Kind of like fishing with a canister light but without the generator and weight and noise!


----------



## Pray4gafftop

I bet you could really find some gaffaros with these bad boys


----------



## Mat-the-KIWI

Hi guys, 

Thanks for the feedback, I took advice from earlier on in this thread that spots are not needed when the jump was made from 10W to 20W LED's. I guess this is why a single 20W flood is what is on the drawing board. Also we get a lot of crystal clear water down here in NZ so a flood LED should cover some distance. My mate and I will be floundering some pretty remote locations so want to keep our rigs light weight so this is the reason for the boat drain / internal battery approach.

Puddle_Jumper, can you expand on 'Those are bad ***'... are you indicating the LED boat drain lights, the piezo switch, or the batteries?? and if you mean the Diablo Royale Customs LED's then please let me know as I don't want to drop heaps of coin to get them here and find out they are not appropriate.

With regards to the Boat drain lights, looking around there seems to be 'good and bad' versions out there in the market place. The guy from Diablo Royale Customs, although he slams other product does seem to be passionate about quality and performance (eg IP68 LED driver / internal heat sinks / true cree LED / thicker brass and posts shots of one 20W boat drain plug lighting up a fairly large swimming pool. 

I will post some shots of where were plan to go gigging.

cheers, mat.


----------



## Alstang1

When jumper said bad *** he meant good. It is another way of saying bad buttox but using a 3 letter word not allowed on this forum. Some people spell it "arse" to get around the ban word. Down south here, our language can be a little confusing if you are not from here. 


Al Supak's iPhone 6 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wpeschel

I'm looking to build a couple of these this week. Is the extra bend needed along with the 45degree fitting?


Also is the arm brace needed?


----------



## StrikerX

Finally got some time to get back to working on my LED bulb. I ran this in our saltwater tank at 17' depth and didn't have any problems. I know 17' is over kill but it was a good test for low then high pressure testing the o-ring seal. Now to finish threading the back end and then I'm going to anodize it. 

For 1.6" x 1.6" this little bulb can put out some intense light and sink the heat very well. Next big step is to seal up my driver circuit. I thought about adding it to the back of the heat sink and capping it off.


----------



## krfish

Just got mine done today. Hoping to test it out pretty quick!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

krfish said:


> Just got mine done today. Hoping to test it out pretty quick!


Are you the one I spoke with on the phone? 
Better get to it, no gig November/first two weeks of December is closing in! Good thing is flounder have been nailing lures more often than I have ever seen while wading.


----------



## krfish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you the one I spoke with on the phone?
> 
> Better get to it, no gig November/first two weeks of December is closing in! Good thing is flounder have been nailing lures more often than I have ever seen while wading.


Yes sir. I was going to message you to say thanks for the help. I've been wanting to make one for a while, and my brother in law Randy Ray said " I work with a guy that makes those" small world lol. I know the gigging season is nearing a close, but I just want to get it in the water to see how it works. That thing is bright as all get out! Thanks again for your help Mac!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

No problem bud. I have enough for a few of us to get together and hit a few spots close to POC one night.


----------



## krfish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No problem bud. I have enough for a few of us to get together and hit a few spots close to POC one night.


Sounds good man!


----------



## Aggieangler

Just making sure I don't lose track of this thread. I need to make some of these. We were in Seadrift this past weekend, and my Son really wanted to go flounder gigging. We just didn't have the stuff. Now I am on a mission. I am going to go back through this post tonight.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Aggieangler said:


> Just making sure I don't lose track of this thread. I need to make some of these. We were in Seadrift this past weekend, and my Son really wanted to go flounder gigging. We just didn't have the stuff. Now I am on a mission. I am going to go back through this post tonight.


I will have a couple extra green and warm white made this next week if you are interested. I could meet up with you when you come down to fish, we have a few places down here if you are interested. PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Alstang1

Smack

Do u live in poc area? I'm out of El Campo. Trying to find a large flats area. Maybe we could link up some time. 


Al Supak's iPhone 6 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pretty much every island and shoreline has potential. Being at the right place at the right time is the key.


----------



## dinodude

Dang, this post is still going on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

dinodude said:


> Dang, this post is still going on.


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Kyle 1974

dinodude said:


> Dang, this post is still going on.


Yeah. Crazy that one of the most detailed threads on flounder lights is still around during peak flounder gigging time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Kyle 1974 said:


> Yeah. Crazy that one of the most detailed threads on flounder lights is still around during peak flounder gigging time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dinodude

Kyle 1974 said:


> dinodude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, this post is still going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Crazy that one of the most detailed threads on flounder lights is still around during peak flounder gigging time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol, I guess that is to be expected.


----------



## 18outrage

Has anyone built a permanent underwater canal light with the 50w and a AC adapter? If so, how did you build it and how is it working out?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

It would be easy to do.


----------



## 22Conch

Anyone building these for sale?


----------



## Its Catchy

22Conch said:


> Anyone building these for sale?


Check the classifieds or Craigslist. I built the ozonium flounder light from the plans discussed earlier on this thread. Very easy and less than 100.00. I did the simple plan without the on/off switch. Just hook it up to your battery and go.

http://www.slideshare.net/ronnakamoto1/instructional-module-building-your-own-flounder-light

Works great.


----------



## stillgrinding

Took me awhile to read through all these great information. Time to start building.


----------



## fritz423b

Half a million views for this thread. Dayum.


----------



## Ethan Hunt

don't feel like starting a new thread, anyone ever gig with a headlamp before? Curious if they're as effective as a traditional hand held led light?


----------



## Aggieangler

Anyone have updates on their flounder light creations?


----------



## JimD

Where are you going to use that light in Round Rock? Not sure it will work on bull frogs.  How are things up there?

My old pond light rig worked well for clearer water and a buddy made a double light but did not hear how it did last fall.


----------



## troutsupport

Ethan Hunt said:


> don't feel like starting a new thread, anyone ever gig with a headlamp before? Curious if they're as effective as a traditional hand held led light?


Too much glare off the water.

Anyone wanting one of the flounder lights can probably contact smack and he'd make you one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

A head lamp will work if the water is super clear and shallow but the glare will make the fish hard to see. These lights I designed are not that complicated or expensive to build and they work very well. I don't have time to build them for people like I used to, I have a little boy to teach how to fish!


----------



## Lexy1

Welcome back Smack. How've you been buddy? U stayed in Zephyr Cove long enough


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Lexy1 said:


> Welcome back Smack. How've you been buddy? U stayed in Zephyr Cove long enough


Oh I'm still kickin! I was in ZC so long this time I looked like Tom Hanks in "Castaway" when I decided to leave.


----------



## 22'baykat

The resurrection of this thread resurrected the Smackdaddy himself! Welcome back Smack, and a late congrats on the boy.


----------



## troutsupport

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh I'm still kickin! I was in ZC so long this time I looked like Tom Hanks in "Castaway" when I decided to leave.


LOL.. Zephyr cove is now where people go when they get banned. Too funny. Welcome back Mack.


----------



## TXXpress

Still a great thread!


----------



## Fishing Logic

Hey isn't it JimD's job to bump old threads?


----------



## GleCow

*GleCow's Flounder Gigging Light*

I built a version of my own last summer. See pics below. I read all the way through this whole thread and picked up some good ideas and nuggets of information along the way.

I built mine a lot like smack's later version, but instead of using a heat gun to bend the main piece of PVC, I added a couple of 90 degree fittings. This let me get the angle of the light exactly how I wanted it. I just dry fitted the setup, tried it a few times until it felt just right and then marked either side of all connections and glued it up. The light being offset doesn't bother me at all. I actually kind of like it because the weight of the lamp sort of twists the handle into my hand and it just feels good when carrying it. It works just fine carrying it in either hand.

Based on some calculations I found somewhere in one of these threads, this light "should" run for 3.94 hours with my 12V deer feeder battery (bought at Academy). That is based on 7500 mAh / 1900mA. I let the light run a few times in my bathtub to test it out, and it ran for 3 hours plus each time. I wasn't just sitting there waiting for it to go off, so I didn't get exact run times. But I carry two batteries with me, so that is more than enough run time for me.

Hope this gives folks some more ideas for homemade lights or inspires you to build one of your own.

Tight lines! Oh wait, I mean Gig 'Em! Haha

GleCow
Class of '09


----------



## GleCow

A few more pics...


----------



## Flounder Face

Good stuff! I do not know who this smackdaddy is but the post and your info are great! Thanks for the pics and directives, I need to start building one and get started on some gigging.


----------



## Aggieangler

Bought lights when this thread was hot. Finally getting around to putting some together this evening since I am stuck with work tomorrow. I love this thread.


----------



## Aggieangler

@JimD...just saw your old post about gigging bull frogs.  My son and his buddy sometimes want to go fishing so bad that they go to a neighborhood pond that doesn't have fish, but has huge frogs. They cast rubber floating frog bass baits for them, and catch big frogs on the smaller frogs.

@GleCow...your pics motivated me to finally get my bulbs out of the garage and sling these together. I will be looking around for batteries today while out running errands.


----------



## Aggieangler

Cmon fellas....get this thread revitalized! I am getting excited about gigging!


----------



## pocjetty

Flounder Face said:


> Good stuff! I do not know who this smackdaddy is but the post and your info are great! Thanks for the pics and directives, I need to start building one and get started on some gigging.


He is a counsellor at Banned Camp. Came out of retirement, but missed it so much he went back in just a few of days. This flounder light thread is a classic.

There is more to light than just watts/lumens. There's another thing called Color Rendering Index (CRI) that has to do with how well human eyes can make use of the light. The range is 1-100, and the higher the better. Those nasty yellow high pressure sodium lights they sometimes use on roads have a really low CRI. Things are lit up, but you just about can't read under them even if you try. Lots of fluorescent and LED lights have a low CRI. Some of the old cheapo battery operated fluorescents we used to call "anti-light". They lit things up, but trying to tie a knot was torture. You want a light that has the highest CRI you can get, and that usually means something more yellow, because our eyes see best in natural sunlight.

A lot of the old DIY flounder lights had a pretty tight beam. You can swing them back and forth, and see flounder, but it gets on my nerves. Jerry's LED's makes some great lights for flounder boats. Low current draw for the amount of light, high CRI, warm color, and a pretty wide beam. He now makes a ready-made underwater light. If you enjoy building things, that's fine. But if you're just wanting to go floundering, I would check Jerry's. They also stock them at the Tackle Box in Victoria, but I don't know where else.


----------



## JerryD_56

What's my best option green led, warm white, neutral white, or bright white hand held flounder light. Any where from matagorda through Galveston bays... 
Thanks


----------



## Jetfisher

Found this thread through an Australian jets ski fishing from last month. I just Built 2 lights from what I saw as the best of this thread. A few notes about this build. I wanted LIPO battery storage on the light stick and while theres some info on using RC Car batteries in here, not much detail on how to house them. Seen below, most of the Light is per Smack with the offset double 90's instead of the 45 elbow. Wired direct the Oznium 20 watt green floods are powered by a Hoovo 11.1v - 6000 mah LIPO. These were much less expensive than the RC of the same capacity, about $24 each. For the battery housing I used 2" (2.5" O.D.) Reinforced Vinyl Tubing, and heavy rubber (sanitary) pipe connectors, adapted with a 2" to 1" pvc female to female reducer. Every piece upward of the reducer is friction fit (those hose clamp bands will go away). So I can pull the rubber end cap off and plug the battery into the LIPO charger.

Final note, I have yet to gig a single flounder here in Florida. Caught many on line though. So I hope to report back success. If not ....it wont be cuz I have the wrong equipment!


----------



## justletmein

That looks really good, nice mods.


----------



## Jetfisher

And....done :


----------



## Ethan Hunt

lol and i thought smack's back again


----------



## troutsupport

Ole smack was a classic wasn't he.


----------



## Trouthunter

Smack has been back for a long time now. He's just busy is all.

TH


----------



## pipeliner345

tampabayjetfisher said:


> And....done :


Got any run time data on that battery pack?
Have you left it on to see how long it will last.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetfisher

pipeliner345 said:


> Got any run time data on that battery pack?
> Have you left it on to see how long it will last.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


No I wont, read up on it.... completely draining a LIPO is never a good idea. Most chargers wont allow charging a LIPO below 2.5 volts per cell. Never discharge a LiPo battery below 3.0v per cell. Ideally you never want to go below 3.2v per cell to maintain a healthy battery. 2.9v per cell and lower is causing permanent damage.

Generally i'm sure these will run the light for more hours than Im willing to wade.


----------



## pipeliner345

tampabayjetfisher said:


> No I wont, read up on it.... completely draining a LIPO is never a good idea. Most chargers wont allow charging a LIPO below 2.5 volts per cell. Never discharge a LiPo battery below 3.0v per cell. Ideally you never want to go below 3.2v per cell to maintain a healthy battery. 2.9v per cell and lower is causing permanent damage.
> 
> Generally i'm sure these will run the light for more hours than Im willing to wade.


I know about lipos. I've been in rc for 35 yrs. I ran these exclusively on my turbine helicopters. My question was do you have any idea of the run time from that 20 watt LED yet. Your probly right about that. My ole back won't go to long now days.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetfisher

My guess from the amp hours calculation is at least 6 hours run time.


----------



## pipeliner345

tampabayjetfisher said:


> My guess from the amp hours calculation is at least 6 hours run time.


Yea i was really close to that also. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD

I have busy and sold my practice but work part time. 

Smack-

Glad to see you back. How about a px of the baby not seen a px since the baby was born. Still down in the oilfield? I remember talking with one day when you were out on a oil well pad playing with the design on that light.


----------



## JoshFerguson

I need someone to build and sell these things!


----------



## Jetfisher

JoshFerguson said:


> I need someone to build and sell these things!


https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=23784661&postcount=818

PM Me.


----------

